#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  NL en AIVD handelen in strijd met grondwet en mensenrechten door islamitisch onderwijs te frustreren

## Revisor

Analyse Islamitisch onderwijs

*Waar ligt de waarheid over het Haga Lyceum?*

*Een bolwerk van salafistische indoctrinatie? Antidemocratisch onderwijs? Niets daarvan, zeggen ze bij het Cornelius Haga Lyceum. De overheid speelt een vuil spelletje met de islamitische school. Het kan niet allebei waar zijn, maar hoe zit het dan? Een verwarrende zoektocht naar bewijs.*

Tjerk Gualthrie van Weezel en Rik Kuiper15 juni 2019, 5:00


Kinderen bidden op het Cornelius Haga Lyceum in Amsterdam. Beeld Freek van den Bergh

De galgenhumor van Soner Atasoy. Direct bij ons eerste bezoek aan het Cornelius Haga Lyceum maken we ermee kennis. De directeur verschuift een van de kolossale chesterfields in de lerarenkamer en kijkt in het rond. H, roept hij tegen niemand in het bijzonder, wie heeft die kalasjnikov hier neergelegd? Ik zei toch dat je die beter moest verstoppen!
advertentie

Een volgend bezoek aan de omstreden islamitische school in Amsterdam-West. Atasoy slingert de deur van een klaslokaal open, waar een geschiedenisles aan de gang is. Twintig paar jonge ogen kijken hem aan. Zo, zegt hij met een grijns, worden jullie weer lekker salafistisch gendoctrineerd?

Weer een andere keer. Een vrouw van de Onderwijsinspectie wil toegang tot het kantoortje dat wordt gebruikt voor gesprekken met docenten en leerlingen. Daar ligt de koevoet, zegt

Atasoy tegen een collega. En niet per ongeluk de wapenkamer openmaken, h?

***

De verwarring verdwijnt nooit. En dat ligt niet alleen aan die grappen. Wie zich grondig verdiept in de kwestie rond het Cornelius Haga Lyceum krijgt uiteindelijk kortsluiting in zijn hoofd. Te veel tegenstrijdigheden. Niet alles kan waar zijn.

Enerzijds zijn er de waarschuwingen van de inlichtingendiensten, die stellen dat kinderen op deze school worden gendoctrineerd met salafistisch gedachtengoed en dat de schoolleiding banden onderhield met terroristen.

Anderzijds is er wat je ziet, hoort en voelt wanneer je er binnenstapt. Ja, jongens en meisjes zitten aan verschillende kanten van het klaslokaal, zoals vaker gebeurt op islamitische scholen. Ja, de mannelijke docenten dragen hier baarden. En ja, midden in de aula ligt zacht tapijt waarop leerlingen en medewerkers dagelijks samen bidden.


Kinderen in de les op het Cornelius Haga Lyceum in Amsterdam. Beeld Freek van den Bergh

Maar concrete aanwijzingen voor salafistische indoctrinatie of antidemocratisch onderwijs? De Onderwijsinspectie heeft ze niet aangetroffen, zo blijkt uit een nog niet gepubliceerd rapport waaruit de advocaat van het Haga Lyceum onlangs citeerde. Ook de Volkskrant kwam ze tijdens meer dan tien bezoeken en na tientallen gesprekken met de schoolleiding, docenten, medewerkers, ouders, vrijwilligers en externen niet tegen  wat uiteraard geen sluitend bewijs is.

Wat is er aan de hand? Speelt de overheid een vies spelletje, zoals ze bij het Cornelius Haga Lyceum suggereren? Of spreekt Soner Atasoy met een gespleten tong?

***

Ze nemen de tijd. Urenlang vertellen Soner Atasoy (38) en zijn broer Son Tekin Atasoy (43), die als beleidsmedewerker op de school werkt, over hun soms kafkaske strijd tegen de overheid.

Ze zijn fel, scherp, luid. Op alle kritische vragen hebben ze een antwoord, tegen elke beschuldiging een verweer. Vaak onderbouwen ze hun beweringen met documenten of al dan niet heimelijk gemaakte opnamen van gesprekken. Ook los van elkaar vertellen de twee dezelfde verhalen. Soms maken ze een pas op de plaats. Dan willen ze bepaalde informatie voor zichzelf houden  om mensen te beschermen of nog iets achter de hand te houden wat ze later naar buiten kunnen brengen.

Hun doel: een goede school opzetten. Een excellente school zelfs, zoals de protestants-christelijken en de katholieken ook hun eigen scholen hebben. Een school waarop moslims volgens de grondwettelijke vrijheid van onderwijs ook recht hebben. Maar de overheid, zeggen ze, doet er alles aan om ons kapot te maken.

Wat dat laatste betreft, lijken ze een punt te hebben. Al jaren proberen de gemeente Amsterdam en het ministerie van Onderwijs de school te dwarsbomen. Door te treuzelen bij het toewijzen van een gebouw. Door onwettige aanvullende eisen te stellen. En door juridische procedures te beginnen die gedoemd lijken te mislukken, maar die de school wel een hoop werk bezorgen. Juristen karakteriseerden de handelwijze van de overheid in deze krant als bestuurlijke stalking en zelfs als een bestuurlijke guerrillaoorlog.

En de Atasoys? Die weten van geen wijken. De Turks-Albanese broers werken dag en nacht om de school te behouden. Daarbij doen ze hun namen eer aan. Soner betekent laatste soldaat, Son Tekin laatste sterke. Ze geven niet op. Nooit.

***

De recente commotie begon op 15 januari 2019. Toen kreeg de Amsterdamse burgemeester Femke Halsema een ambtsbericht van de Algemene Inlichtingen- en Veiligheidsdienst (AIVD). De Onderwijsinspectie ontving dezelfde informatie.

Zulke berichten verstuurt de dienst zelden aan gemeenten. In 2018 maar twee keer, vermeldt het jaarverslag. AIVD-baas Dick Schoof was hoogstpersoonlijk naar Amsterdam gekomen om de brief met alarmerende signalen aan Halsema te overhandigen.

Als burgemeester heeft zij het recht de onderliggende bewijsstukken in te zien. Of zij daarvan gebruikgemaakt heeft, wil Halsema achteraf niet tegen de Volkskrant zeggen. Het doet er volgens haar ook niet toe. Haar principile opvatting is dat ze moet kunnen vertrouwen op de informatie die zij van de diensten krijgt. Bovendien ondervroeg ze Schoof uitgebreid over de achtergrond van de signalen.

Halsema zat met het ambtsbericht in haar maag, zei ze in maart in de gemeenteraad. Ze vond dat ouders die overwogen een kind bij de school in te schrijven op de hoogte gesteld moesten worden. Maar tegelijkertijd wilden Halsema en onderwijswethouder Marjolein Moorman (PvdA) de informatie niet op eigen houtje naar buiten brengen. Na overleg werd besloten dat de Nationaal Cordinator Terrorismebestrijding en Veiligheid (NCTV) en de burgemeester van Amsterdam op dezelfde dag per brief alarm zouden slaan.

De inhoud van die brieven was explosief. Volgens de burgemeester en de NCTV vertoont het Cornelius Haga Lyceum antidemocratische en anti-integratieve gedragingen. De broers Atasoy zouden de helft van het curriculum aan de salafistische geloofsleer willen wijden en van plan zijn om leerlingen ook buiten schooltijd onder hun invloedssfeer te brengen. Ze omringen zich met salafistische aanjagers en zouden contact hebben gehad met het Kaukasus Emiraat, een terroristische club die onder meer verantwoordelijk was voor aanslagen in de metro van Moskou in 2010.

Zon georkestreerde aanval past in een patroon. De overheid kiest er de laatste jaren voor het politiek salafisme actief te bestrijden. Volgens de inlichtingendiensten verspreiden aanhangers antidemocratische, polariserende en onverdraagzame boodschappen. Ook probeert de stroming via een uitgekiende strategie meer invloed te verwerven. Dit staat bekend als tamkin, krachtsopbouw.

Tegenwoordig drinken bestuurders en ambtenaren dus minder vaak thee met radicale moskeebestuurders en imams. Het idee is om vroeg te verstoren, zand in de machine te strooien, zodat tamkin in de kiem wordt gesmoord. Omdat het strafrecht geen uitkomst biedt  er zijn vaak geen bewijzen voor strafbare feiten  grijpt de overheid naar andere middelen. Ze brengt bijvoorbeeld belastende informatie naar buiten, zoals nu bij het Haga Lyceum. De hoop is de initiatiefnemers daarmee zo te besmeuren dat zij ook in hun eigen gemeenschap ter discussie komen te staan. 

***

Na de brieven koos Soner Atasoy op tamelijk eigenzinnige wijze de tegenaanval. Zo trakteerde de directeur, die alle beschuldigingen ontkent, burgemeester Halsema op een getekende middelvinger toen hij op het stadhuis werd ontboden, al beweerde hij zelf dat het ook een tekening van een kaketoe kon zijn. Bovendien maakte hij haar een tijd lang publiekelijk uit voor domme gans.

Toen NRC Handelsblad later schreef over een tweede ambtsbericht waarin stond dat Soner Atasoy zichzelf heeft verrijkt, riep hij dat de AIVD met tyfusbewijzen moet komen of anders zijn tyfusbek moet houden.

En tussendoor was er nog de ontregelende 1-aprilgrap over de tot moslim bekeerde ex-PVVer Arnoud van Doorn, die directeur van de school zou worden. 

In dit absurdistische theater, waarin bestuurders, politici en opiniemakers om het hardst riepen dat de school snel moest sluiten, bleef n vraag onderbelicht: wat is de waarheid? En hoe kom je daarachter als de geheime diensten en andere betrokken instanties wel beschuldigingen op tafel leggen, maar niet zeggen waarop ze zich baseren?

----------


## Revisor

We gaan dus op zoek. Op zoek naar die tyfusbewijzen.

*1. De salafistische en radicale omgeving*

De gebroeders Atasoy verkeren, zo schreef de NCTV, sinds 2000 in een salafistische en radicale omgeving. Maar al bij het eerste gesprek doen ze een opvallende uitspraak: ze zijn helemaal geen aanhangers van het salafisme. 

Ook qua uiterlijk lijken ze geen typische salafisten. Ze dragen weliswaar allebei een baard, maar geen lange gewaden of broeken die de enkels vrijlaten. De Atasoys gaan doorgaans gekleed in overhemd en spijkerbroek, met instappers eronder.

Ja, ze hebben even aan het salafisme gesnuffeld, zegt Son Tekin, maar volgens Soner zijn die bewoordingen te sterk. Ze vertellen over hun jeugd in Den Haag, waar ze zich druk maakten over de ontspoorde moslimjongeren in de buurt. De geestelijk leiders  van die oude mannen die de islam uitleggen  zaten machteloos in de moskee. 


Soner Atasoy, directeur van het Cornelius Haga Lyceum in Amsterdam, voor een bord met daarop de zaak die tegen de school loopt. Beeld Freek van den Bergh

Soner: Ze kwamen vaak uit het buitenland, spraken slecht Nederlands en hadden geen idee hoe de samenleving in elkaar stak. Ze wilden vooral veel volgelingen.

De broers gingen op zoek naar een alternatief, vertelt hij. We waren bezig onszelf te vinden. Hoe moet dat, moslim zijn in Nederland?

Zo kwamen ze rond 1998 in contact met een jonge imam die vloeiend Nederlands sprak. Zijn naam willen ze niet noemen, omdat hij dan misschien in de problemen komt. Wel zeggen ze dat het ging om een bekeerling die zijn opleiding in Saoedi-Arabi genoot.

Op een gegeven moment hadden we honderd tot honderdvijftig jongeren bij elkaar, zegt Soner. We spraken over de islam. En toen zei die imam opeens: je moet je salafi noemen. Wij vroegen: waarom zouden we dat doen? We zijn gewoon moslim. Maar hij vond dat je je moest onderscheiden. Dat werd een strijd.

We zeggen niet dat er iets mis is met het salafisme, zegt Son Tekin. Maar het maakt alles heel zwart-wit.

Ze sluiten mensen buiten, zegt Soner. Wij zijn tegen buitensluiten. Daarom zie je hier op het Haga Lyceum ook ouders die heel strikt zijn en ouders die minder strikt zijn. Iedereen voelt zich hier thuis.

***

Mijn broer is dwars en pratend geboren, zegt de oudere, rustigere Son Tekin op een gegeven moment over zijn heethoofdige baas en broertje. Het is een treffende typering voor de man die zich de afgelopen zeven jaar ontpopte tot een van de grootste ontregelaars van het Nederlandse onderwijssysteem.

De betrokkenheid van de Atasoys bij het onderwijs begon ongeveer vijftien jaar geleden, in de tijd dat ze samen met hun oudste broer Luan een aantal bakkerijtjes opzetten in onder meer Den Haag en Rotterdam. In 2005 begon Son Tekin, die zijn studie personeel en organisatie niet afmaakte, als bestuurslid bij het Islamitisch College Amsterdam (ICA). Later ging Soner daar stage lopen. Voor zijn eveneens nooit voltooide hbo-studie bestuurskunde liep hij mee met de directie van het ICA.

Het bestuur had destijds ferme regels vastgesteld, vertelt oud-directeur Hendrik Verweel. Zo mochten er geen realistische afbeeldingen van mensen of dieren op school worden opgehangen. Muziek was westers, dus verboden, zegt hij. Ernaar luisteren zou maar tot wellust leiden. Jongens en meisjes werden niet geacht elkaar aan te spreken.

De Atasoys vonden dat allemaal prima, zegt Verweel. Ze zijn heel streng in de leer. Moslims die een verkeerde stroming aanhangen, noemen ze ongelovigen. Als je niet van het ware geloof was, dan was je een tegenstander.

Hij herinnert zich dat de broers veel contacten hadden in de conservatieve salafistische hoek, ook internationaal. Hoe ik dat wist? Ze vertelden wat ze in het weekend deden. Dan waren ze weer naar Londen, Berlijn, Antwerpen of Brussel geweest om met geestverwanten in conclaaf te gaan over de positie van moslims in West-Europa.

Verweel vermoedt dat ze bezig waren greep te krijgen op de islamitische gemeenschap in Nederland, onder andere via het onderwijs. Harde bewijzen daarvoor heeft hij niet.

De broers verwijzen de verhalen van Verweel desgevraagd naar het rijk der fabelen. Soner: Zouden we dan niet naar het buitenland mogen? En niet met andere moslims mogen praten?

Dat ze zo streng in de leer waren, noemt Son Tekin ook onzin. Ik ben geen steek veranderd. Zoals je ons nu ziet, zo waren we toen ook.

***

Het ICA moest dicht. De school kreeg slechte inspectierapporten, het onderwijs was niet goed genoeg, leerlingen liepen weg. Vanwege dat laatste besloot het ministerie van Onderwijs in het voorjaar van 2010 de bekostiging stop te zetten.

Nog datzelfde jaar waren de gebroeders Atasoy betrokken bij de oprichting van de Stichting Islamitisch Onderwijs (SIO). Zelf namen ze uit strategische overwegingen geen plaats in het bestuur van de stichting, omdat we mensen wilden die absoluut geen geschiedenis hadden, zegt Soner.

Wel was een aantal nieuwe bestuursleden werkzaam geweest op het ICA, maar daar hadden ze geen bestuursfunctie gehad. Soner nam in de zomer van 2011 alsnog zitting in het bestuur van SIO. Kort daarna kreeg de stichting van het ministerie toestemming een school op te richten.

De toenmalige wethouder Lodewijk Asscher ontplofte zowat. Na de sluiting van het ICA had de gemeente veel energie gestoken in het herverdelen van de leerlingen over andere Amsterdamse scholen. In een nieuw initiatief, dat wel erg op het oude leek, had hij weinig trek.

Het gebrek aan kwaliteit was evident, zei Asscher eerder dit jaar in de Volkskrant over het ICA. Maar dat was niet alles. Sommige mensen op die school waren bezig de leerlingen in te prenten dat ze er niet bij hoorden in de samenleving, dat ze op andere scholen niet veilig waren met een hoofddoek. Leerlingen werden daar niet voorbereid op onze maatschappij.

***

In de jaren daarop ontwikkelde zich een felle juridische strijd tussen SIO, de gemeente en het ministerie. Soner Atasoy was de drijvende kracht. In bijna alle rechtszaken voerde hij, zonder advocaat, het woord.

Tussendoor kwam de stichting enkele malen in het nieuws met kwesties waaruit je zou kunnen concluderen dat de Atasoys zich in kringen van orthodoxen en extremisten bevinden. Zo schreef bestuurslid Abdou Khoulani in 2014 op Facebook dat hij IS steunde bij de kruistocht richting Bagdad. Later kwam hij daar publiekelijk op terug  volgens Soner na een stevig gesprek waarin hij Khoulani ervan zou hebben overtuigd dat Islamitische Staat geen beschaafde beweging was. Khoulani stapte op.

Een paar jaar later publiceerde website GeenStijl een brief aan de leden van de Eerste Kamer met het verzoek niet in te stemmen met het boerkaverbod. SIO was een van de ondertekenaars van de brief, samen met onder meer de omstreden Amsterdamse El Tawheed-moskee en de Utrechtse stichting AlFitrah, waarvan de koranschool jongeren zou aansporen zich te onttrekken aan de samenleving. Ook de namen van Arnoud van Doorn en omstreden imams als Abdul-Jabbar van de Ven en Fawaz Jneid stonden eronder.

Een half jaar daarna verscheen een persbericht van islamitische organisaties en prominenten die zich uitspraken tegen het gebiedsverbod van diezelfde Fawaz Jneid, die intolerantie en radicalisering in de hand zou werken. Opnieuw stond de naam van de Stichting Islamitisch Onderwijs tussen die van organisaties die over het algemeen als salafistisch worden bestempeld.

Soner Atasoy ontkent desgevraagd die berichten te hebben ondertekend. Ze hebben geen toestemming gevraagd onze naam eronder te zetten. Persoonlijk kan hij zich wel vinden in beide berichten. Ik ben tegen elke inperking van de vrijheid. Maar ik zou nooit politieke petities ondertekenen namens SIO. Die stichting is er om onderwijs aan te bieden. Niets anders.

----------


## Revisor

*2. De banden met het Kaukasus Emiraat*

Dan de banden die de broers zouden hebben gehad met terroristen van het Kaukasus Emiraat, een organisatie die een islamitische staat wilde beginnen in de door Rusland gedomineerde Kaukasus.

Wat opvalt in de NCTV-brief is de voorzichtige formulering. Het is bekend, staat er over de gebroeders Atasoy, dat zij in de periode 2009-2012 contact zouden hebben onderhouden met de terroristische groepering het Kaukasus Emiraat. Houdt men een slag om de arm?

Een bron rond het ambtsbericht ontkent dit en spreekt van typische inlichtingentaal. Bij de diensten draait het eerder om waarschijnlijkheden dan om bewijzen, zegt hij. We moeten erop vertrouwen dat het echt gebaseerd is op broninformatie als de dienst zoiets naar buiten brengt.

Volgens NRC Handelsblad, dat het geheime ambtsbericht van de AIVD inzag, zouden de broers Atasoy contact hebben gehad met Belgische leden van het Emiraat. Ook zouden ze de organisatie financieren en de aanvoerder van die club, Dokka Umarov, als hun leider zien.

Het zijn beschuldigingen die ernstig genoeg lijken om de broers strafrechtelijk te vervolgen, maar dat is nooit gebeurd. In maart zei minister Ferdinand Grapperhaus van Justitie en Veiligheid er het volgende over in de Tweede Kamer: De signalen die worden genoemd, zijn helemaal geen signalen die een beschrijving zijn van strafbare feiten.

Meerdere bronnen rond het ambtsbericht zeggen later tegen de Volkskrant dat de informatie van de AIVD over contacten met terroristen oud is en bovendien niet het urgentste onderdeel van de waarschuwing vormt.

***

Volgens de Atasoys is er sprake van een misverstand. Ze zijn nooit betrokken geweest bij het Emiraat, zeggen ze. Ze hebben het nooit gesteund en zagen Umarov nooit als hun leider. Wel gaan ze al bijna twintig jaar veel om met Tsjetsjenen.

De eerste die ze leerden kennen, was ene Ali uit Rotterdam, een bewoner van het asielzoekerscentrum waar de broers het onverkochte brood van hun Rotterdamse bakkerij naartoe brachten. Samen met Ali ontfermden de Atasoys zich in 2001 over de leden van de inmiddels beroemde Tsjetsjeense kinderdansgroep Daymohk (Mijn land), die een bezoek aan Nederland bracht. Ze regelden slaapplaatsen en eten. Andere Tsjetsjenen in Nederland hielpen ze ook.

Een van hen wandelde twee jaar later toevallig langs het pand in de Haarlemmerstraat in Leiden, waar de Atasoys stonden te klussen aan een nieuwe bakkerij. Ze boden hem een baan aan. Later kwamen er meer Tsjetsjenen voor ze werken.

Hadden die banden met dubieuze figuren? De Atasoys vertellen dat een van die medewerkers de neef was van Zelimchan Jandarbijev, die in 1996 president was van onafhankelijk Tsjetsjeni. Later werd deze Jandarbijev  op verzoek van de Russen  door de Verenigde Naties op een lijst gezet van personen die banden hadden met Al Qaida.

Soner: Die oom is later in Qatar opgeblazen door de Russen. Zijn dat banden? Hij was zijn oom! Maar waar het om gaat, is dat die hele club Tsjetsjenen die bij ons werkte goed is terechtgekomen. De een heeft een fietsenzaak, de ander een eigen bakkerij. Ze betalen allemaal belasting!

Via de Tsjetsjenen uit de bakkerij leerde Soner ook zijn Tsjetsjeense vrouw kennen. Sinds zijn huwelijk in 2004 heeft hij Tsjetsjeni naar eigen zeggen drie keer bezocht met zijn gezin. Smakelijk vertelt hij over zijn Tsjetsjeense schoonmoeder, die hem op een dag opdroeg de koeien naar het weiland te brengen. Ze zagen een veld vol meloenen en gingen ervandoor, zegt hij. Dat is de enige keer dat ik door de Kaukasische bossen heb gerend. Niet met een kalasjnikov, maar achter een stel koeien aan.

Later laat hij een filmpje zien van die dag. Je hebt erg en je hebt erg, hoor je hem zeggen. Ik zit achter die tyfuskoeien aan.

Zulke reizen wekten de interesse van de inlichtingendiensten, denkt Soner. Want wie naar Tsjetsjeni gaat, valt op. Hij benadrukt meerdere malen dat hij er nooit geheimzinnig over heeft gedaan. Ik had mijn telefoon gewoon aanstaan. Ze konden me overal traceren.

Omdat hij ze niet in gevaar wil brengen, wil hij verder niets kwijt over zijn Tsjetsjeense schoonfamilie.

***

Hoe kwamen de Atasoys op de radar bij de inlichtingendiensten? Na een aantal gesprekken vertellen ze hoe het volgens hen allemaal begon. Een zakenpartner heeft ons openlijk bedreigd, zegt Soner. Als hij zijn geld niet kreeg, zou hij een melding doen bij de AIVD. Zo word je dus genaaid.

Son Tekin, later: Hij zou vertellen dat we Tsjetsjenen helpen. We gingen om met veel Tsjetsjenen, kwamen op hun bruiloften. Daar komen ook mensen die hebben gevochten. Maar daarmee hebben wij niets te maken. Je kunt er niet door een Nederlandse bril naar kijken. Soms steunt de ene helft van een Tsjetsjeense familie de Russen en de andere helft het verzet.

Meer willen de broers niet over het zakelijke conflict vertellen. De naam van de voormalige partner noemen ze niet. Wel zeggen ze dat na dat dreigement voor het eerst een AIVD-medewerker bij ze aanklopte met vragen over het Kaukasus Emiraat. Ze vermoeden dat de dienst hen tussen 2009 en 2012 nauwlettend in de gaten heeft gehouden.

Er zijn ook bekenden onder druk gezet, zegt Soner. Toen de man van mijn zusje naar de Verenigde Staten reisde, is hij daar door vier Amerikaanse kleerkasten opgewacht en zeven uur lang verhoord. Of hij iets belastends kon zeggen over Atasoy, want die was bezig met een school. Ik geloofde mijn oren niet toen ik dat hoorde!

De broers zeggen te beschikken over bandopnamen van enkele van hun gesprekken met de AIVD. Die tapes willen ze nu nog niet laten horen. Naar een ander gesprek, tussen een vriend en een man die zich voorstelt als AIVD-medewerker, mogen we wel luisteren. De naam van de vriend willen de broers niet noemen  we kunnen de authenticiteit van de opname daardoor niet checken. Op de computer is te zien dat het bestand is aangemaakt in mei 2011.

De broers laten enkele lange fragmenten horen, waar ze vervolgens opgewonden doorheen tetteren.

Wij hebben de indruk, zegt de AIVD-medewerker, dat de broers Atasoy contacten hebben met een organisatie waarvan wij zeggen, en niet alleen wij maar Europa, de VN, de Verenigde Staten, die zeggen, nou ja, dat is een terroristische organisatie. En dan hebben we het over het Emiraat van de Kaukasus. Ooit van gehoord?

Ja tuurlijk, zegt de vriend.

Wij hebben de indruk dat ze daar iets mee te maken hebben. Ik weet niet precies wat, maar ze hebben daar op de een of andere manier iets mee te maken.

Voor de broers is deze opname cruciaal, omdat die voor hen niet alleen bewijst dat de AIVD inderdaad onderzoek naar ze heeft gedaan, maar indirect ook dat de diensten niets gevonden hebben, want dan hadden ze een arrestatieteam gestuurd.

De AIVD wil niet ingaan op vragen over het onderzoek en de opnamen. Wel noemt een woordvoerder zulke gesprekken een logische start van een onderzoek.

Op de tape is ook nog te horen hoe de vriend zijn ondervrager waarschuwt voor de gevolgen die een AIVD-onderzoek voor de broers kan hebben: Wij komen uit een gemeenschap, in een moskee... En als je daar bestempeld wordt, dan gaat het natuurlijk heel hard. Dan ben je binnen de kortste keren gesoleerd, en dat is echt zo. Als dat gebeurt met die jongens, dan heb je ze echt kapotgemaakt.

De AIVD-medewerker: Ga er maar van uit dat die dingen niet gaan gebeuren.

Soner Atasoy stopt het fragment, schreeuwt naar de computer: N! Dat gaat niet gebeuren!

Son Tekin, ook opgewonden: Bananenrepubliek!

Soner, nog steeds op hoge toon, tegen de AIVD-ambtenaar uit het fragment: Je was alleen vergeten dat jouw woorden maar acht jaar houdbaar waren! Ha! En daarna worden we gewoon genaaid!

----------


## Revisor

*3. De salafistische aanjagers*

Welbespraakte en charismatische figuren die vloeiend Nederlands spreken, veel met religie bezig zijn en voortdurend inspelen op de identiteitsproblemen die vooral jonge moslims ervaren. Volgens de diensten zouden de Atasoys zich omringen met zulke salafistische aanjagers.

Om wie het hier gaat, is aanvankelijk onduidelijk. Totdat NRC Handelsblad op 22 maart de krant opent met de kop Britse prediker heimelijk op Haga. De krant komt met de namen die in de brieven van Halsema en de NCTV nog onbenoemd blijven. De meest omstreden figuur is de Brits-Palestijnse shariageleerde Haitham al-Haddad, die volgens de krant heimelijk les heeft gegeven. Al snel na publicatie past NRC de formulering aan. Het gaat niet om lessen maar om bijeenkomsten.

Hoe dan ook: Haitham al-Haddad is een extreem type. In 2012 kwam hij in het nieuws na een optreden in het Amsterdamse debatcentrum De Balie, waar hij had gezegd dat overspelige moslimvrouwen in het Westen dolgraag naar een islamitische staat zouden reizen om daar gestenigd te worden  wat een passende straf voor overspel zou zijn.

Soner Atasoy erkent dat de prediker op school is geweest. Al-Haddad zou het lyceum begin 2018 op eigen verzoek hebben bezocht met een groep mensen uit Almere. Het was na schooltijd, zegt Atasoy, die even met hem door het gebouw heeft gelopen. Had ik die man dan buiten moeten laten staan? Contact met leerlingen zou hij niet hebben gehad. De prediker zelf bevestigt dat desgevraagd in een e-mail aan de Volkskrant.

Een andere aanjager uit het ambtsbericht heeft evenmin contacten met leerlingen gehad. Fouad el Bouch  beter bekend als de activistische internetprediker Abou Hafs  is volgens Soner Atasoy twee keer in de school geweest. En keer om te kijken of hij zijn dochter er wilde inschrijven, n keer voor een sollicitatie naar een baan als docent Arabisch. Hij werd niet aangenomen.

El Bouch bevestigt dat verhaal. Indien er meer was, dan had ik het zeker niet achtergehouden. Ik ben heel trots op de school en schaam me er niet voor ermee geassocieerd te worden.

***

Kasim Tekin heeft als enige aanjager wel dagelijks contact met leerlingen. Hij werkt sinds september 2017 op het Cornelius Haga Lyceum als leraar geschiedenis. In zijn lokaal op de eerste verdieping staat een vitrine met een harnas, op een kast prijkt een schaalmodel van het 17de-eeuwse oorlogsschip De Zeven Provincin. Als we hem bezoeken, wijst hij met een schalks lachje op het radicaalste document in het lokaal: het Communistisch manifest.

Dat de 27-jarige Tekin, die eerder geschiedenis gaf op een christelijke middelbare school in Almere, door de AIVD als aanjager wordt bestempeld, heeft waarschijnlijk te maken met de mede door hem opgerichte stichting Dar al-Fahm.

Dat Almeerse centrum voor islamitisch onderwijs is onder meer omstreden vanwege de als salafist bekendstaande docent Umair Bantvawala. Het was ook deze groep waarmee Haitham al-Haddad in 2018 het Haga Lyceum bezocht. De prediker was al eerder op bezoek geweest bij de stichting. Er is een groepsfoto waarop een jonge Tekin naast de grijnzende Brits-Palestijnse imam staat.

Tekin erkent dat hij betrokken is bij de stichting. Op mensen met wie ik op de foto sta, wil hij niet reageren. Dan ga je meedoen aan een soort tribunaal en dat staat me tegen.

De leraar is zeer genteresseerd in de geschiedenis van de islam in Europa en publiceert erover op een site en op Facebook. Concrete uitspraken of geschriften die erop wijzen dat hij er zelf radicale gedachten op nahoudt, zijn daar niet te vinden. Het wildste citaat van zijn hand dateert uit 2015. Toen schreef Tekin volgens GeenStijl het volgende in een blog over het Ottomanen-kalifaat (beter bekend als het Ottomaanse Rijk):

Wie had er (...), in de laatste honderd jaar van het kalifaat, ooit nog durven dromen dat de machtscentra van grote vijanden van het moslimrijk, hoofdsteden als Amsterdam, Londen, Parijs en Berlijn zouden worden versierd met de honderden, al dan niet duizenden moskeen, gebedshuizen, scholen en stichtingen waar Allah wordt aanbeden en van waaruit wordt opgeroepen tot Zijn religie?

De Leidse hoogleraar Maurits Berger, die met Tekin lesprogrammas ontwikkelt over Europa en de islamitische wereld, was verbaasd en geschrokken toen hij hoorde dat Tekin door de AIVD als salafistische aanjager wordt gezien. Ik heb hem leren kennen als een degelijke geschiedenisleraar, zegt hij. Hij spreekt met lol en liefde over Nederland, geeft de indruk van een open geest met brede interesse. Ik ben benieuwd naar de precieze inhoud van de verdenking. Tot die tijd krijgt hij van mij het voordeel van de twijfel.

Zelf noemt Kasim Tekin het absurd dat hij aanjager wordt genoemd. Dat is onterecht en ongefundeerd. In mijn lessen probeer ik leerlingen een breed geschiedeniscurriculum aan te bieden en ze actief burgerschap bij te brengen. 
***

Waarom laat directeur Soner Atasoy die omstreden mannen eigenlijk binnen? Het antwoord: hij wil mensen niet zomaar verstoten. Eerst wil hij zelf onderzoeken of beschuldigingen kloppen. En zelfs als dat zo blijkt te zijn, probeert hij ze liever te overtuigen. Door mensen af te wijzen, wakker je extremisme alleen maar aan, zegt hij. Dat lees je in elk rapport over radicalisering.

Als voorbeeld noemt hij Arnoud van Doorn, die niet in het ambtsbericht staat, maar door bronnen rond het bericht wel geregeld wordt genoemd. De ex-PVVer, die een strafblad heeft omdat hij drugs aan minderjarigen verkocht, regelt als vrijwilliger de bussen voor de uitjes, al is hij voor die relatief bescheiden taak erg vaak op school. Van Doorn zit namens de islamitische Partij van de Eenheid in de gemeenteraad van Den Haag.

Ik kan hem wel zeggen dat hij hier niet meer mag komen, zegt Soner, maar dan maak ik een statement tegenover hem en zijn achterban. Dat wil ik niet. Ik wil dat de verschillen minder worden, dat de scherpe randjes eraf gaan.

Ze hebben hem wel opgedragen een stuk of tien opruiende berichten van zijn Facebookpagina te verwijderen.

***

En dan is er nog een andere aanjager. Abdullah ztrk, een Amsterdamse prediker die Syrigangers zou hebben geronseld, heeft een kind op het Haga Lyceum en gaf er af en toe de vrijdagpreek. Ook nadat NRC in de zomer van 2018 de beschuldigingen tegen hem naar buiten had gebracht, ging hij daarmee door.

Dat betekent niet dat de school geen actie ondernam. ztrk, die zijn geld verdient als godsdienstleraar op een islamitische basisschool, vertelde Atasoy al voor publicatie over het verhaal dat NRC zou brengen. Daarop besloot de directeur hem direct op non-actief te stellen.

Soner Atasoy toont het dossier dat het Haga Lyceum aanlegde over deze kwestie. In een gespreksverslag, opgesteld door de school, valt te lezen dat ztrk Atasoy beloofde e-mails te overleggen waaruit zou blijken dat hij jongeren juist heeft afgeraden naar Syri te reizen, omdat dat niet juist is/in overeenstemming met de islam is. Op basis van die e-mails concludeerde Atasoy dat ztrk onschuldig was. Hij kreeg dat naar eigen zeggen ook bevestigd door ouders van twee afgereisde jongens. Daarnaast vroeg Atasoy ztrk een nieuwe verklaring omtrent gedrag te overleggen.

Dat laatste illustreert de principile houding van de Atasoys in zulke kwesties: zolang iemand een verklaring omtrent gedrag krijgt, zien ze geen bezwaar om met diegene in zee te gaan. ztrk kreeg de verklaring. Blijkbaar had de minister geen bezwaar, zegt Atasoy. Dus ik heb toen gezegd: ik geloof jou. Je kunt weer op school komen.

----------


## Revisor

*4. De helft van de onderwijstijd aan salafisme*

Het Haga Lyceum zou plannen hebben om de helft van de onderwijstijd aan het salafisme te wijden, stelde de AIVD. Maar de Onderwijsinspectie vond daarvoor vervolgens geen bewijs. Waar komt dat verhaal dan vandaan?

Allereerst dit: de Atasoys ontkennen dat het Haga een salafistenschool is. Dat blijkt volgens hen uit het feit dat de docenten verschillende varianten van de islam aanhangen. Neem godsdienstdocent Hseyin nal, die als Turkse Koerd naar Nederland vluchtte. Hij is een aanhanger van een mystieke stroming binnen de islam en noemt zich soefi. 

Ook onder de ouders zijn diverse stromingen vertegenwoordigd. Zo zijn de twee leden van de ouderraad hoogopgeleide werkende vrouwen. Een van hen werkt bij een grote Nederlandse bank, de andere is tandarts. Beide vrouwen zijn opgemaakt en geven de mannelijke journalisten een hand  iets wat een vrouwelijke medewerker van de school later beleefd zal weigeren. De moeders spreken geanimeerd over de interne discussies tussen fundis en ouders die minder streng in de leer zijn.


Kinderen in de pauze op het Cornelius Haga Lyceum in Amsterdam. Beeld Freek van den Bergh

Een andere moeder met Marokkaanse wortels vertelt liefdevol over haar jeugd in Nederland en over de Joodse leraar die ze had. Een van haar dochters zit op de school, zij komt elke dag vanuit Den Haag naar Amsterdam. Omdat het een goede school is, klassen hebben maximaal twintig leerlingen. En je hoeft als jonge moslima niet de hele tijd je geloof te verdedigen.

Ja, de berichten over alle aanjagers hebben de moeder wel aan het schrikken gemaakt. Als het waar was dat mijn dochter hier antidemocratisch onderwijs kreeg, zou ik haar direct van school halen. Maar ik vind wel dat er dan bewijzen moeten komen. Die zie ik nu niet. Ik vroeg mijn dochter of ze weleens van die Abou Hafs had gehoord. Ze dacht dat hij een modevlogger was.

***

Ook bij de vrijdagpreek klinkt geen onvertogen woord, zweren de Atasoys. Ze wijzen erop dat de gemeente Amsterdam daarvan vermoedelijk tot in detail op de hoogte is, omdat er wekelijks een ouder-kindadviseur bij de preken aanschoof. Ouders en leerlingen kunnen bij zon adviseur, die op elke middelbare school in Amsterdam rondloopt, terecht met vragen over opvoeden, opgroeien en gezondheid.

Bestuurder Marleen Beumer van de Stichting Ouder- en Kindteams Amsterdam ontkent desgevraagd dat haar medewerker informatie doorsluisde naar de gemeente. Onze adviseur was daar op vrijdag en dan ontkom je er niet aan naar de preek te luisteren, omdat die door de hele school galmt. Ze is erbij gaan zitten, maar heeft niet de expertise om de inhoud ervan te beoordelen. Daarvoor zitten we ook niet op scholen.

Ook Jeroen Goutier bezocht meerdere keren de vrijdagpreek. Hij was als medewerker passend onderwijs ingehuurd door de school. Ook is hij aandachtsfunctionaris radicalisering en polarisering. Die preken worden gegeven door externen, zegt hij. Ze gaan vooral over burgerschap en over hoe je als puber in deze maatschappij kunt functioneren. Helemaal niets spannends.

Dan is er nog de Onderwijsinspectie. De afgelopen maanden liepen er bijna dagelijks inspecteurs op de school rond, die spraken met alle betrokkenen. Hun bevindingen zijn nog niet bekend, maar de advocaat van de school onthulde al wel dat salafisme geen rol speelt in het onderwijs. Evenmin heeft de inspectie aanwijzingen aangetroffen dat sprake zou zijn van een klimaat gericht op afzijdigheid van de Nederlandse samenleving of het tegengaan van integratie, citeerde hij het rapport.

***

Waar dan het idee vandaan komt dat de helft van het onderwijs aan salafisme zou worden besteed, weten de broers ook niet. Er is de afgelopen anderhalf jaar zelfs helemaal geen godsdienstonderwijs geweest, omdat er geen docent en geen curriculum was. Daar werkt soefi-imam Hseyin nal nu hard aan.

Het zou kunnen, zeggen de Atasoys, dat de AIVD over informatie beschikt uit brainstorms over het godsdienstcurriculum. Er was een idee om elke dag een uur uit de Koran te lezen. Ik heb tegen de roostermaker gezegd dat hij dat moest inplannen, zegt Soner. Die zei: dan moeten de extra uren voor Nederlands en wiskunde er weer af. Dat wilde ik niet. We willen ons profileren met kwaliteit.

Later suggereert Soner Atasoy dat het sollicitatiegesprek met Fouad el Bouch (Abou Hafs) mogelijk is afgeluisterd. Daarin spraken ze, zegt hij, over het plan om in de toekomst wellicht ook een avond- en weekendprogramma te verzorgen.

Dat hulpprogramma, zoals de broers het noemen, is niet bedoeld om leerlingen te indoctrineren, maar om ze van de straat te houden. Son Tekin verwijst naar het grote aantal Amsterdamse criminele jongeren met een moslimachtergrond. Die groep vraagt broertjes en neefjes om hand-en-spandiensten te verrichten. Daarom is het goed die kinderen in het weekend hier te houden. Met sport. Met bijlessen. En met een beetje islam.

In het eerste jaar dat de school open was, zegt Soner, wilden de kinderen helemaal niet naar huis. Ze bleven tafelvoetballen, deden klusjes. En gingen pas weg als wij vertrokken.

----------


## Revisor

*Epiloog*

Kunnen we de Atasoys vertrouwen? Draait het allemaal om goed islamitisch onderwijs, zoals ze zeggen? Meerdere bronnen rond het ambtsbericht wijzen ons op een recent interview in jullie eigen krant, waarin de Syrisch-Duitse politicoloog en islamgeleerde Bassam Tibi salafisten en aanhangers van andere ultra-orthodoxe stromingen in de islam meesters in de misleiding noemt. Publiekelijk zeggen ze andere dingen dan achter gesloten deuren.

Ook Hendrik Verweel, die met de Atasoys werkte op het ICA, spreekt over de meerdere gezichten die de mannen hebben en hun twee tongen. Tegenover de buitenwereld geven ze maatschappelijk gewenste antwoorden, zegt Verweel. Maar het doel is hun beweging meer macht en invloed te geven.

En dan zijn er de waarschuwingen van Jan Beenen, de voormalige interim-rector van de islamitische scholengemeenschap Ibn Ghaldoun in Rotterdam. Want hoe zit het op het Haga Lyceum met alles wat niet is vastgelegd in officile documenten? Op papier wordt de Holocaust misschien uitgebreid behandeld, zei hij eerder in de Volkskrant. Maar wat zegt een docent als een paar kinderen op de gang Hamas, Hamas, Joden aan het gas zingen? Roept hij ze terloops tot de orde of stelt hij het onderwerp stevig aan de kaak?

Zulke opmerkingen blijven nagalmen. Want ondanks de urenlange gesprekken en de overtuigende verhalen kan het natuurlijk zijn dat de Atasoys de schone schijn ophouden, dat er sprake is van faadepolitiek en dat de broers hun school op termijn willen gebruiken om zieltjes te winnen voor de politieke islam.

Als we ze dit voorleggen, reageren de broers fel. Al die verwijten zijn gestoeld op n ding, zeggen ze: wantrouwen. Ze wijzen erop dat de inspectie de afgelopen maanden met alle leerlingen heeft gesproken, en met heel wat ouders. Geen enkel kind heeft iets gezegd over indoctrinatie, zegt Soner.

Stel nou, h, zegt Son Tekin, dat we de schone schijn zouden willen ophouden. Dan hadden we al die aanjagers toch meteen weggestuurd? Zodat we niet zouden opvallen! En dan zou hij toch geen tyfus zeggen! En de burgemeester toch geen domme gans noemen!

***

Zitten de AIVD en de NCTV ernaast? Je zou verwachten dat er een stevig dossier ligt voordat ze zware beschuldigingen naar buiten brengen, maar controleren kunnen we dat niet. Feit is dat ook de diensten fouten maken. In 2014 gaf de AIVD een familie uit Huizen bijvoorbeeld ten onrechte het stempel jihadgezin. Ze zouden op het punt staan naar het kalifaat te vertrekken, maar dat bleek niet waar.

Of er ook nu iets is misgegaan, zal misschien nooit boven tafel komen. Wat wel vaststaat, is dat de overheid is gaan verstoren op basis van signalen van de diensten. De gemeente stopte elke vorm van subsidie en vergunningverlening aan de school. Via brieven en voorlichtingsavonden probeerde wethouder Moorman kinderen naar andere scholen te lokken. Toen dat niet lukte, maakten de bestuurders in gesprekken met de ouderraad duidelijk dat Amsterdam de school wil steunen als de Atasoys het veld ruimen.

Veel succes heeft dat allemaal niet gehad. Voor het nieuwe schooljaar hebben zich volgens de broers inmiddels 172 achtstegroepers aangemeld. Zowel ouders, docenten als schoolbestuur lijken vierkant achter de Atasoys te staan.

En er is nog iets gebeurd. De verhoudingen tussen de overheid en een deel van de Amsterdamse moslimgemeenschap zijn beschadigd. Want terwijl in de Tweede Kamer en de gemeenteraad om het hardst wordt geroepen dat de school per direct dicht moet, leeft onder veel moslims een ander gevoel: dat hun school er niet mag zijn. De polarisatie lijkt te zijn aangewakkerd.

Dat is precies wat ik ook hoor bij het grootste gedeelte van mijn achterban, zegt Mourad Taimounti, de Amsterdamse voorman van Denk. Zeker sinds duidelijk is geworden dat de Onderwijsinspectie geen aanwijzingen heeft gevonden voor antidemocratisch onderwijs, is de verontwaardiging ook bij veel gematigde moslims groot. Het vertrouwen in de overheid heeft een flinke knauw gekregen.

Tom Zwart waarschuwt dat dat verstrekkende gevolgen kan hebben. De Utrechtse hoogleraar cross-cultureel recht zegt dat moslims de religieuze plicht hebben zich aan te passen als ze een minderheid vormen  iets wat de meeste Nederlandse moslims volgens hem serieus nemen.

Er is wel een voorwaarde, stelt Zwart: dat ze vrijheid van godsdienst genieten. En juist die is de laatste jaren in de knel gekomen. Zo staat ritueel slachten ter discussie. Er is een boerkaverbod gekomen. En nu proberen bestuur en politiek hun school te sluiten. Daardoor vervalt langzaam de voorwaarde die moslims stellen aan participatie en integratie, zegt Zwart. De overheid is actief bezig een deel van de moslimgemeenschap van de samenleving te vervreemden.

Ook oud-directeur Verweel van het ICA is vernietigend over het optreden van de overheid. De burgemeester en de wethouder roepen dingen die ze niet kunnen waarmaken, zegt hij. Daarmee maken ze zichzelf belachelijk. En Atasoy is daar natuurlijk blij mee. Die speelt dat uit.

Als het resultaat van ons ambtsbericht is dat mensen zich gestigmatiseerd voelen en de polarisatie vergroot, dan is dat het tegenovergestelde van wat wij beoogd hebben, zegt de woordvoerder van de AIVD in een reactie op die kritiek. Hij benadrukt dat de dienst ambtsberichten juist verstuurt aan partners om hun handelingsperspectieven te bieden die er juist aan moeten bijdragen dat we in Nederland in harmonie samenleven. Op de vraag of die partners dan verkeerd hebben gehandeld gaat hij niet concreet in. In zon zaak als deze doe je dat in alle nauwkeurigheid en goede afstemming, is het enige wat hij erover kwijt wil.

***

Het kan nog slechter aflopen, als we de broers mogen geloven. Meer dan eens wijzen ze erop dat burgemeester Halsema en de NCTV mensenlevens in gevaar hebben gebracht door hun optreden.

Son Tekin: In de eerste plaats de levens van de kinderen hier, want we ontvangen bedreigingen. We hebben een dreigbrief en verdachte pakketjes gekregen, waarmee we naar de politie zijn gestapt. En in de tweede plaats de levens van zijn schoonfamilie in Tsjetsjeni.

Soner: Ik ga deze zomer weer naar Tsjetsjeni, h?

Son Tekin: Ze zullen hem ondervragen. Maar omdat er niets is, zal hij vrijkomen.

Soner: Ik krijg wat strijkijzers op mijn rug. Ik zeg het lachend, maar daar krijg je klappen, h?

Son Tekin: En dat hebben Halsema en de NCTV op hun geweten. Zo ga je niet met je burgers om. Wij zijn Nederlanders, hier geboren. Dit is ons land.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...ceum~bdccf23e/

----------


## Revisor

*Bibob-toets voor omstreden islamitische school: Bestuurlijke guerrilla tegen Haga Lyceum*

*Het ministerie van Onderwijs wil een Bibob-toets voor het islamitische Cornelius Haga Lyceum. Rechtsgeleerden laten geen spaan heel van de manier waarop de overheid de omstreden school de voet probeert dwars te zetten. Buitengewoon kwalijke stap.* 

Tjerk Gualthrie van Weezel en Rik Kuiper20 april 2019, 2:00


Het Haga Lyceum in Amsterdam. Beeld ANP

In de strijd tegen het bestuur van het islamitische Cornelius Haga Lyceum zet het ministerie van Onderwijs een onorthodox wapen in: de Wet Bibob, die is bedoeld om zakelijke activiteiten van criminelen in de bovenwereld te dwarsbomen. Rechtsgeleerden spreken van een buitengewoon kwalijke stap van de overheid, en zelfs van een bestuurlijke guerrillatactiek.

Het ministerie heeft op 5 april een brief geschreven aan de bestuurder van het Amsterdamse Haga Lyceum, Sner Atasoy. In de brief, die in handen is van de Volkskrant, zegt de directeur Voortgezet Onderwijs dat zij wil uitsluiten dat onderwijsgeld wordt gebruikt voor het plegen van strafbare feiten. Atasoy had daarom vr vrijdag 19 april een vragenformulier in het kader van de Wet Bibob moeten invullen. Het ministerie dreigt nu de bekostiging van de school stop te zetten.

Atasoy heeft om principile en praktische redenen besloten het formulier niet in te vullen. Daardoor heeft de school mogelijk volgende week al een serieus financieel probleem. Als onderwijsminister Arie Slob (CU) het dreigement gestand doet, zal Atasoy dan een beroep moeten doen op de reserves van de school om volgende week de salarissen te betalen.

De zeven jaar durende relatie tussen het Cornelius Haga Lyceum en de overheid is geplaveid met juridische vonnissen. De school opende na vele gewonnen rechtszaken in de zomer van 2017 haar deuren, en kwam begin maart in opspraak.

*Alarmerende signalen*

De gemeente Amsterdam en de Nationaal Cordinator Terrorismebestrijding maakten bekend dat zij alarmerende signalen over de school hadden ontvangen van de inlichtingendienst AIVD. In een ambtsbericht van de dienst staat dat Sner Atasoy en zijn broer Son Tekin banden zouden hebben onderhouden met het aan IS gerelateerde Kaukasus Emiraat.

Datzelfde ambtsbericht rechtvaardigt volgens het ministerie dat Atasoy moet meewerken aan een Bibob-onderzoek. Maar dat is Atasoy dus niet van plan . Onderwijs valt niet onder de Bibob, dus dit is een onrechtmatige eis, stelt hij.

Hij beschouwt de brief als een valkuil van het ministerie. Ik heb geen banden gehad met het Kaukasus Emiraat. Maar hoe kan ik dat bewijzen als er geen enkel bewijs van het tegendeel op tafel ligt. Als hij nu meewerkt aan een check via de Bibob zal hij er vanwege datzelfde bericht waarschijnlijk niet doorheen komen, vermoedt hij.

Daarom kiest de omstreden directeur er voor om de brief onbeantwoord te laten en een rechtszaak af te wachten. Via een spoedprocedure hoopt hij het ministerie vervolgens alsnog te dwingen om met het geld over de brug te komen.

Rechtsgeleerden zijn kritisch over de manier waarop het ministerie Atasoy op de knien probeert te krijgen. Volgens de Tilburgse hoogleraar Paul Zoontjens, die het gevecht rondom het Cornelius Haga Lyceum al lang volgt, begint het optreden van de overheid op een soort guerrilla te lijken.

De inzet van de Wet Bibob om vervolgens de geldkraan dicht te kunnen draaien is volgens Zoontjens onwettig. De bekostiging van onderwijs kun je alleen maar stopzetten als de inspectie vaststelt dat de kwaliteit van het onderwijs niet op orde is of als er te weinig leerlingen zijn. De Wet Bibob past totaal niet in het onderwijs.

Tom Zwart, hoogleraar crosscultureel recht bij Universiteit Utrecht, spreekt van bestuurlijke stalking. Hij stelt dat de overheid in deze casus continu probeert reputatieschade te veroorzaken bij de school, zonder dat er harde bewijzen liggen.

Zo heeft hij zijn twijfels bij het AIVD-bericht over de school. Als ze iets zouden hebben gevonden, dan was het Openbaar Ministerie in actie gekomen, en dat is niet gebeurd. De hoogleraar noemt de werkwijze kwalijk. Als je een school verwijt antirechtsstatelijk en anti*democratisch te zijn, moet je als overheid zelf het goede voorbeeld geven. Dat gebeurt niet.

Het ministerie van Onderwijs stelde vrijdagmiddag in een reactie dat de Wet Bibob wel degelijk van toepassing is op het voortgezet onderwijs. Op de vraag of het Cornelius Haga Lyceum volgende week geen geld meer krijgt als Sner Atasoy niet meewerkt aan het Bibob-onderzoek, wil de woordvoerder van minister Slob niet vooruitlopen.

*Nader beraden*

We wachten de reactie van het bestuur van het Cornelius Haga Lyceum af. Als we geen ingevuld formulier krijgen, dan zullen we ons nader beraden en naar bevind van zaken handelen.

Ik heb deze kwestie met twee collegas van mijn universiteit en van de VU besproken en wij vinden dat dit absoluut niet kan, zegt ook de Groningse hoogleraar algemene rechtswetenschap Jan Brouwer. Het ingrijpen met de Wet Bibob is in zijn ogen niet alleen juridisch onjuist maar ook politiek onverstandig als het doel van het kabinet is om polarisatie in de samenleving tegen te gaan.

Door in paniek naar dit soort noodmaatregelen te grijpen, stigmatiseer je moslimkinderen op islamitische scholen en geef je de polarisatie in de samenleving juist een flinke zet.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...ceum~b605be81/

----------


## Nederlandertje

Zou dom van ze zijn als ze alle toe zouden geven. Holleeder ontkent ook alles alleen weet iedereen wat de waarheid is.

----------


## HaasHaas

grappig. polarisatie. iedereen weet toch wel dat de salafistische beweging min of meer polarisatie nastreeft. net als dat de zwarte kousen gemeenschap dat doet. ze voelen zich verheven. want 'our way' en zo. wie stigmatiseert wie zou je denken. en als een kind van een islamtisch gezin niet op een salafistische school zit, is het geen moslim meer? polarisatie bestaat als sinds de eerste migrant. en dankzij de politiek wordt de polarisatie steevast in het zadel gehouden. om nu ineens de schuld in de schoenen van de salafisten te schuiven is ook weer akelig vals. en dat moet dan hoogleraar voorstellen. mijn god, wanneer houdt het snobisme op.

----------


## HaasHaas

thanks man. ik begin die snobisten erger te haten dan de nazi's. of misschien zijn ze wel de nieuwe nazi's. die elitaire op titel en macht geilende snobisten. bah.

----------


## HaasHaas

> Ik meen het bro.
> 
> Ik begin die schijnheilige Westerse onzin ook zat te worden.
> 
> Heel die VS bestaat uit Europeanen die een volk (Indianen) hebben uitgemoord.
> 
> En nu willen die barbaren dezelfde strategie toepassen op de Palestijnen.


heb je die shit gelezen over de schoonzoon van trump die geld wil gaan geven aan de palestijnen om ze rustig te krijgen? de romeinse keizer deed dat ook met attila the hun. die amerikanen wankelen. ze weten het ook niet meer. ook geen wonder want ze worden bestuurd door een malloot.

----------


## Revisor

*AIVD-actie tegen het Cornelius Haga Lyceum wekt weerstand

Verstoringsactie AIVD Was de AIVD-actie tegen het Haga geslaagd? Zo zou AIVD-chef Schoof het niet noemen. Hij vond reacties van moslims pijnlijk.*

Kees Versteegh 17 juni 2019


Leerlingen in het Haga Lyceum in Amsterdam Foto David van Dam

Is er sprake van een geslaagde of mislukte verstoringsactie van de AIVD tegen het islamitische Cornelius Haga Lyceum in Amsterdam?

Deze vraag houdt zowel de geheime dienst als inlichtingenexperts bezig. Sinds de AIVD begin dit jaar in een ambtsbericht waarschuwde tegen anti-democratische invloeden op de school, wist het Haga een  deels geslaagd  tegenoffensief tegen AIVD en Amsterdams stadsbestuur op touw te zetten. Nieuwe leerlingen stroomden toe. Moslimorganisaties klaagden over stigmatisering van hun gemeenschap door de dienst. Een pijnlijke ontwikkeling, vindt AIVD-chef Dick Schoof die tegelijkertijd beklemtoont dat waarschuwingen tegen aanjagers van salafisme gegeven moeten worden.

Eerst de voorgeschiedenis. Begin dit jaar maakte de AIVD een vertrouwelijk ambtsbericht over het Haga Lyceum. Op 7 maart publiceerde terrorismebestrijder NCTV delen van de inhoud op verzoek van burgemeester Femke Halsema. Daarin waarschuwde de dienst dat de school een deel van het lesprogramma wilde wijden aan de salafistische geloofsleer. Mede daardoor zou de school het ontstaan van een parallelle samenleving bevorderen. Ook zou de schoolleiding tussen 2009 en 2012 banden hebben gehad met een Kaukasische terreurgroep.

In maart en april volgden nog berichten in NRC over het hoge salaris van de bestuurders, en een bezoek van een omstreden Britse sharia-geleerde aan de school. De publicaties hadden de nodige gevolgen.

Diverse islamitische organisaties distantieerden zich van het Haga, en wilden dat het bestuur opstapte. Het Amsterdamse stadsbestuur zei de mogelijkheden van sluiting van de school te onderzoeken. Premier Mark Rutte riep ouders op hun kinderen niet naar die school te sturen.

Om te laten zien dat er niets aan de hand was, stelden de bestuurders van het Cornelius Haga hun school ruimhartig open voor journalisten. Veel ouders negeerden de oproep van Rutte, steunden de school tegen de hetze van buiten en meldden hun kinderen juist aan. In april waren er 135 nieuwe aanmeldingen.

Diverse moskee-organisaties klaagden in Trouw over stigmatisering van islamitisch onderwijs door de AIVD: ook in het AIVD-jaarverslag, waarin werd gewaarschuwd voor salafistische invloeden. Volgens een nieuw Onderwijsinspectierapport, dat NRC heeft ingezien, wordt geconcludeerd dat er wel van alles mis is op het Haga, maar niet dat er sprake is van zorgwekkende salafistische invloeden.

Tijdens een discussie van de top van de inlichtingendiensten met studenten van de Universiteit Leiden, op 2 mei, bleek dat ook binnen de inlichtingenwereld verschillend tegen de AIVD-actie wordt aangekeken. Het meest tevreden betoonde zich Paul Abels, als bijzonder hoogleraar Inlichtingenstudies gastheer van de bijeenkomst en tevens hoge ambtenaar bij de NCTV. Abels sprak van een geslaagde verstoringsactie tegen het Haga Lyceum. Bij dit type acties brengt de dienst informatie naar buiten, waarmee deze de samenleving direct benvloedt en de weerbaarheid tegen bepaalde dreigingen vergroot. Precies dat was gebeurd, aldus Abels. Islamitische organisaties en stadsbestuur waren in het geweer gekomen. Het omstreden schoolbestuur van het Haga had zich uit de tent laten lokken met felle commentaren (Laat de AIVD met tyfusbewijzen komen).

Abels: Bij verstoringsacties als deze wordt met inlichtingen een steen in de vijver gegooid. De dienst opereert daarbij manipulatief; dat wil zeggen dat de dienst met zijn informatie het gedrag van anderen probeert te benvloeden. Dat gebeurt altijd ten bate van de nationale veiligheid en de bescherming van de democratische rechtsorde.

AIVD-baas Dick Schoof evalueerde de actie tegen Haga tijdens de bijeenkomst als minder positief. Hij noemde het pijnlijk, dat  ook vanuit de collegezaal  het verwijt kwam dat zijn dienst moslims stigmatiseert. Het laatste wat de AIVD wil, is discriminatie en polarisatie in de hand werken. We willen juist democratische grondrechten beschermen, zei Schoof. Ook nam hij afstand van de term manipulatief die Abels gebruikte. Dat is een negatieve term die onnodig alarmbellen laat rinkelen , zei hij. Wel was hij het met Abels eens dat de dienst niet alleen observeert en analyseert, maar ook actor is. Schoof: Wij zijn ons ervan bewust dat onze informatie anderen ertoe brengt te handelen. Daar dienen onze ambtsberichten ook voor. Nu was het stadsbestuur in actie gekomen.

De term geslaagde actie tegen het Haga, wilde Schoof niet voor zijn rekening nemen, zo blijkt uit een toelichting aan NRC. Het is nog te vroeg om definitief de balans op te maken. We kunnen nu nog niet zeggen of ons doel bereikt is.

Een belangrijke factor zullen volgens hem de vervolgacties van de minister van Onderwijs en het stadsbestuur zijn. Als daardoor sleutelfiguren opstappen als aanjager van salafistisch gedachtengoed, wordt ons werk uit handen genomen. Ons onderzoek gaat door. Zou hij de casus-Haga op dezelfde manier aanpakken, als hij de keuze had? Schoof: Ja, we zouden het weer zo doen. Het is onze taak om te waarschuwen tegen anti-integratieve tendenzen die de democratische rechtsorde ondergraven, en daarmee samen met onze partners te kijken hoe we kunnen handelen. Maar achteraf gezien hadden we rond de publicatie van het ambtsbericht wel meer uitleg kunnen geven binnen de moslimgemeenschap, wat we met onze informatie over het Haga Lyceum beoogden. Op die manier hadden we onrust kunnen voorkomen en aan damage-control kunnen doen.

*AIVD Reactie op concept- rapport van Inspectie*

De AIVD staat nog steeds achter zijn waarschuwingen over salafistische aanjagers binnen het onderwijs, ondanks de constatering van de Onderwijsinspectie dat van salafistische invloeden in het onderwijs bij Haga geen sprake is. . Radicale invloeden binnen het onderwijs kunnen ertoe leiden dat kinderen en jongvolwassenen vervreemden van de samenleving en hebben mogelijk een radicaliserend effect.

Dat soort invloeden zijn niet altijd direct zichtbaar in het curriculum zelf, maar kunnen op de lange termijn een gevaarlijke invloed hebben.

De AIVD en de Onderwijsinspectie hebben een verschillende onderzoeksopdracht en hanteren verschillende onderzoeksmiddelen. Ze opereren beide vanuit een andere verantwoordelijkheid en binnen een ander juridisch kader. De AIVD onderzoekt ook onzichtbare dreigingen, de Inspectie kijkt naar zichtbare zaken. Er kunnen dus verschillende zaken worden geconstateerd die tezamen het volledige beeld vormen.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2019/06/17...stand-a3964048

----------


## Revisor

*De AIVD begeeft zich met verstoringsactie tegen Haga op een hellend vlak*

Inlichtingen- en Veiligheidsdienst

Commentaar

Het islamitische Haga Lyceum is in de afgelopen maanden in toenemende mate onder verdenking komen te staan dat de school actief een rol speelt in de verbreiding van een staatsondermijnende versie van de salafistische geloofsleer. Bron van deze informatie was de Algemene Inlichtingen- en Veiligheidsdienst (AIVD). Die dienst maakte begin dit jaar een vertrouwelijke ambtsbericht op over de school. En in maart maakte de NCTV, de dienst die de bestrijding van terreur cordineert, delen van dat rapport openbaar. Dat was op verzoek van het bevoegd gezag in Amsterdam, burgemeester Femke Halsema (GroenLinks). Amsterdam vindt de school ook niet pluis en onderzoekt nu de mogelijkheden om het Haga te kunnen sluiten. Er zou volgens dat ambtsbericht van AIVD onderricht worden gegeven in de salafistische geloofsleer. En dat zou weer kunnen bijdragen aan het ontstaan van een parallelle samenleving. Ook zouden er tussen 2009 en 2013 banden zijn geweest met een Kaukasische terreurgroep.

Deze gang van zaken roept een reeks vragen op. Zoals: heeft de schoolleiding zich schuldig gemaakt aan strafbare handelingen? Zo ja, waarom treedt het Openbaar Ministerie dan niet op? Zo nee, op basis van welke feiten en omstandigheden maken autoriteiten dan voor de school mogelijk belastende informatie bekend? En welke rol speelt hierbij de AIVD?

Die laatste vraag werd, in een artikel in NRC, beantwoord door oud-AIVD-ambtenaar Paul Abels, bijzonder hoogleraar Inlichtingenstudies in Leiden. Ook is hij werkzaam bij de NCTV, de dienst die delen van het ambtsbericht publiek maakte. Hij beoordeelde de Haga-kwestie als een geslaagde verstoringsactie van de AIVD. Volgens Abels opereert de dienst daarbij manipulatief; dat wil zeggen dat de dienst met zijn informatie het gedrag van anderen probeert te benvloeden. Als dat zo is, dan horen in Den Haag allerlei alarmbellen af te gaan.

Immers een inlichtingendienst is nuttig en noodzakelijk als oren en ogen van het uitvoerend gezag. Maar is dat ook zo als die dienst maatschappelijke gedragsbenvloeding tot zijn taak zou rekenen? Hoort dat bij een transparant, controleerbaar, rechtsstatelijk bestuur? AIVD-directeur Dick Schoof hoorde in hetzelfde NRC-artikel die alarmbellen rinkelen en nam dan ook direct afstand van Abels term manipulatief. Maar hij erkende wel dat zijn dienst niet alleen observeert en analyseert maar wel degelijk ook zelf actor is. Daarmee bedoelde hij dat de dienst met zijn ambtsbericht het stadsbestuur van Amsterdam had geactiveerd.

In zijn algemeenheid dateert de moeilijkheid van het optreden tegen de salafistische geloofsleer niet van vandaag of gisteren. In 2016 schreven toenmalige ministers Lodewijk Asscher (Sociale Zaken, PvdA) en Ard van der Steur (Veiligheid en Justitie, VVD) bijvoorbeeld aan de Tweede Kamer over concretisering van de aanpak van salafisme. Daarin erkennen de bewindspersonen dat de in de Grondwet door de Nederlandse rechtsstaat gegarandeerde vrijheid van godsdienst ook geldt voor salafisten. Maar als die op hun beurt de vrijheid van anderen aantasten zou de overheid actief de kernwaarden van de democratische rechtsstaat moeten verdedigen. De staat loopt bij het inperken van de vrijheid van salafisten met als doel de vrijheid van godsdienst te beschermen aan tegen de zogeheten democratische paradox.

Zolang salafisten duidelijk de grenzen van de strafwet overtreden levert dat geen problemen op. De wet kan gehandhaafd worden. De kwestie wordt echter vaag waar het kabinet gaat optreden tegen niet-strafbare, maar wel problematische gedragingen. Het gaat hierbij om moeilijk te verbaliseren handelingen als verspreiden van intolerantie en beperken van vrijheden. In een bijlage met concretiseringen bij de Kamerbrief van 2016 kwam het kabinet met een matrix gevuld met ruime begrippen die op allerlei genootschappen en geloofsrichtingen van toepassing kunnen zijn. Maar het kabinet kwam ook met het instrumenten: confronteren, de interactie aangaan en: verstoren.

Binnen die kaders lijkt de AIVD nu op de tast zoekend naar vaste grond onder de voeten. Directeur Schoof heeft al moeten erkennen dat discriminatie en polarisatie het laatste (is) wat de AIVD wil. Het Haga Lyceum voert een succesvolle lobby tegen de wijze waarop de autoriteiten de school hebben aangepakt. Premier Mark Rutte (VVD) riep ouders op hun kinderen niet naar het Haga te sturen; het omgekeerde gebeurde. Bovendien kwam de Inspectie van het Onderwijs met de vaststelling dat er veel niet deugt op het Haga, maar van salafisme was geen sprake. Als de Haga-kwestie iets bewijst, is het dat AIVD zich beter niet als actieve speler tussen bestuur en samenleving kan positioneren. Op die zeephelling zijn uitglijders onvermijdelijk. 

https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2019/06/22...-vlak-a3964662

----------


## Revisor

1. De school is niet salafistisch;
2. Salafisme is niet verboden;
3. Verder zijn er geen strafbare feiten geconstateerd.

Dan waarom krijgt de AIVD de opdracht om de samenleving te manipuleren door de school zwart te maken? Waarom heeft Nederland een hekel aan het salafisme dat ze die met ongronwettelijke methodes proberen tegen te houden?

----------


## HaasHaas

dat heeft die hoogleraar toch al uitgelegd? stigmatisering en polarisatie. het probleem is alleen dat dat al sinds jaar en dag gebeurt. de nederlandse overheid en politiek stigmatiseert en polariseert er al sinds de jaren 60 op los. ik denk niet dat salafisme hier het probleem is. per slot van rekening hebben ze met de zwarte kousen gemeenschap ook geen probleem gehad. of ze zijn uit op de kinderen. die zogenaamde kinderen die het slachtoffer zijn en worden. te weinig kinderen die geboren worden bij autochtonen, dus gaan ze hun pijlen richten op die van de allochtonen.

----------


## Revisor

Wat is het doel van polarisatie?

----------


## HaasHaas

> Wat is het doel van polarisatie?


waarom stel je deze vraag?

----------


## Revisor

> waarom stel je deze vraag?


Om het zelf te kunnen beantwoorden.

----------


## HaasHaas

> Om het zelf te kunnen beantwoorden.


dat heb je toch al gedaan? polarisatie is niets anders dan het aloude verdeel en heers methode. wat het rechtsisme nu een decennia mee bezig is geweest. een groep de schuld van iets geven. framen, etc.

----------


## Revisor

*(7)*

*Polarisatie als dialectische methode*

Ik keer even terug naar Fukuyama om de reden dat hij een filosofisch element gebruikt die je vaak terugziet als instrument van de neoconservatieven om hun doelen te bereiken. Ik citeer hem nog een keer:

"De gebeurtenissen waarvan we getuigen zijn, betreffen niet enkel het einde van de Koude Oorlog, of het voorbijgaan van een specifiek tijdperk uit de naoorlogse geschiedenis, maar het einde van de geschiedenis als dusdanig: namelijk, het *eindpunt van de ideologische evolutie* van de mensheid en de universalisering van de Westerse liberale democratie als de uiteindelijke vorm van menselijk bestuur."

Waar hij eigenlijk op doelt, is dat de ideologische geschiedenis het resultaat is van een evolutie van een constante strijd van twee tegengestelden. Hij grijpt hiermee terug op het *Hegeliaanse dialectiek* door te argumenteren dat er een historische vooruitgang heeft bestaan, die geleid heeft naar de ontwikkeling van een seculiere, vrije markt-democratie.

Fukuyama ziet de geschiedenis als een dialectisch proces tussen twee klassen, naar analogie van de dialectiek van heer en slaaf. Dat gaat als volgt. Je hebt een idee, dat noem je *these*. Op dat idee komt kritiek, dat noemen we *antithese*. Door botsingen, dialoog en strijd rolt er een compromis of een nieuw idee uit, dat wordt de *synthese* genoemd. De synthese wordt dan these en op haar beurt weer bekritiseerd door een nieuwe antithese en zo gaat dat dan door.

Ik sta hierbij stil omdat de neoliberale conservatieven een methode hanteren die de dialectiek *actief* wil sturen en bespoedigen. Het wordt als instrument gebruikt om de samenleving in de juiste gewenste richting te sturen. Dit wordt o.a. bereikt door het kweken van *consensus*, *compromissen* sluiten, *polarisatie*, *angst* en *intimidatie*.


https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5172398

----------


## Revisor

*(8)

Gewenste resultaten van Polarisatie

*Hieronder een citaat van Afshin Elian, behorende tot het conservatieve clubje islambestrijders waaruit de wens en de werking van polarisatie blijkt:

De polarisatie binnen de grenzen van een democratische rechtsorde heeft ook een heilzame werking. Het debat over de integratie van minderheden en de islam, dat sinds Pim Fortuyn in alle hevigheid wordt gevoerd, *versnelde* uiteindelijk het emancipatieproces van minderheden. De* ideologische strijd* waarop Fortuyn hoopte, werd niet door de autochtonen maar door intellectuelen uit de islamitische wereld ontketend. 

De *politieke islam* wordt nu door personen *bekritiseerd* die wel degelijk theologische kennis hebben van de islam. Het debat werd verlost van de Europese islamdeskundigen die elke vorm van debat over de islam hebben verhinderd. Nergens in Europa namen zo veel migranten  en dus nieuwe Europeanen  deel aan het maatschappelijke debat als in Nederland. Daarbij denk ik aan de bijdrage van oud-Kamerlid Ayaan Hirsi Ali, de schrijver Hafid Bouazza, Ehsan Jami, Nahid Salim, Ahmed Marcouch, Ahmed Aboutaleb en talloze andere migranten.

Een recent voorbeeld van de *veranderingen* die *ten gevolge van de polarisatie* tot stand zijn gekomen, vormen de ferme uitlatingen van staatssecretaris Ahmed Aboutaleb over de Nederlandse jongeren van Marokkaanse afkomst. Volgens Aboutaleb, in het tv-programma Pauw & Witteman van 2 oktober 2008, moeten de gevestigde politieke partijen meer lef tonen als het gaat om actuele kwesties, zoals overlast door *Marokkaanse jongeren*. De actualiteit wordt nu te veel gekaapt door Geert Wilders, die dat heel knap doet, aldus Aboutaleb. Hij gaat nog een stap verder in zijn politieke analyse dan de gemiddelde PvdAer: Als het gaat om zaken als Marokkaanse jongeren die voor veel overlast zorgen en de straat terroriseren, vindt de burger wel een luisterend oor bij Geert Wilders, maar niet bij de gevestigde politieke partijen. Wie had dit zes jaar geleden kunnen bedenken? De polarisatie heeft dus de bekrompenheid weggenomen. Dit geldt ook voor de mening over de islam.

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5655817

----------


## Revisor

> dat heb je toch al gedaan? polarisatie is niets anders dan het aloude verdeel en heers methode. wat het rechtsisme nu een decennia mee bezig is geweest. een groep de schuld van iets geven. framen, etc.


Dat is wel de kern.

Het gaat ze om de politieke islam. Dat moslims hun belangen behartigen met de islamitische normen en waarden als basisprincipes. Dat moslims een eigen zuil creeeren en zich van daaruit organiseren zoals scholen, ziekenhuizen. Iets wat in NEderland heel gewoon is. Je hebt bijvoorbeeld joodse scholen, joodse ouderenzorg bejaardentehuizen, joodse opbouwwerk etc.... Dat geldt evenzo voor de Katholieken en Protestanten. Ja zelf eigen televisieomroepen zoals de KRO, NCRV. Voor de moslims hebben ze tegenwoordig de halve maan die geleidt wordt door zogenaamde progressieve moslims die de islam willen veranderen naar hun wensen. ZXe hebben zelfs politieke partijen, denk maar aan het CDA, SGP, CU, zelfs de atheisten hebben partijen die hun politieke belangen behartigen. En warempel je hebt ook zelfs een ''moslimturkenpartij'' Denk. We zien zelf hoe Denk behandeld wordt.

Anyhow, serieuze islamitische organisaties die bewust zijn van hun eigenheid/identiteit en gebruik maken van hun rechten moeten bestreden worden. Er is alleen plaats zijn voor fake organisaties of half verlamde moslimclubs die de overheid als spreekbuis gebruikt om de kudde naar de gewenste identiteit aan te sturen.

----------


## Revisor

De haat voor de ''politieke islam'' is ook internationaal. Daarom wordt de Moslimbroederschap gehaat en mag Sisi zijn gang gaan. Daarom wordt Erdogan gehaat. Die worden door het Westen, Saoedi Arabi, Egypte, De Emiraten, israel etc. bestreden.

----------


## HaasHaas

> Dat is wel de kern.
> 
> Het gaat ze om de politieke islam. Dat moslims hun belangen behartigen met de islamitische normen en waarden als basisprincipes. Dat moslims een eigen zuil creeeren en zich van daaruit organiseren zoals scholen, ziekenhuizen. Iets wat in NEderland heel gewoon is. Je hebt bijvoorbeeld joodse scholen, joodse ouderenzorg bejaardentehuizen, joodse opbouwwerk etc.... Dat geldt evenzo voor de Katholieken en Protestanten. Ja zelf eigen televisieomroepen zoals de KRO, NCRV. Voor de moslims hebben ze tegenwoordig de halve maan die geleidt wordt door zogenaamde progressieve moslims die de islam willen veranderen naar hun wensen. ZXe hebben zelfs politieke partijen, denk maar aan het CDA, SGP, CU, zelfs de atheisten hebben partijen die hun politieke belangen behartigen. En warempel je hebt ook zelfs een ''moslimturkenpartij'' Denk. We zien zelf hoe Denk behandeld wordt.
> 
> Anyhow, serieuze islamitische organisaties die bewust zijn van hun eigenheid/identiteit en gebruik maken van hun rechten moeten bestreden worden. Er is alleen plaats zijn voor fake organisaties of half verlamde moslimclubs die de overheid als spreekbuis gebruikt om de kudde naar de gewenste identiteit aan te sturen.


welke politieke islam? die hebben ze er zelf bij bedacht. en ook een vorm van een ripoff van andere politiek belangen. politieke islam bestaat niet eens. en dan nog, als die bestaat, zo wat? politiek dat op islam is gebaseerd. het christendom is ook vol van de politiek. laat staan de zionistische politiek. eigenlijk, hoe je het wend of keert, er is hier nog altijd sprake van vijandigheid tegen moslims. de kwaadaardige kruistochten zijn nog altijd vol in beweging. anno 21ste eeuw. een gedrocht dat nog altijd in beweging is. verder snap ik ze wel als ze refereren naar de politieke islam alszijnde arabische islam. maar dat doen ze niet want dan worden ze aangeklaagd. dus spelen ze het op een vage islamtisiche politiek. ze zijn bang voor de arabische identiteit van de islam. dat is inderdaad een ander spel. ik verafschuw ook de arabische identiteit van de islam. ik ben amazigh, geen arabier. arabieren hebben nogal de neiging de islam aan hun nationaliteit te linken.

----------


## Revisor

*Landelijke veiligheidsdiensten zaaien onnodig angst en onrust*

De Nederlandse burger heeft er recht op dat hij door AIVD en NCTV objectief wordt voorgelicht, betoogt econoom en filosoof Kees Cools.

Kees Cools7 juli 2019, 16:37


Een zwaar bewapend politieteam bij de Utrechtse tram op 18 maart van dit jaar, 18 maart 2019. Beeld ANP

De AIVD opereert in sommige gevallen manipulatief, dat wil zeggen dat ze met haar informatie het gedrag van anderen probeert te benvloeden. Aldus Paul Abels, hoogleraar inlichtingenstudies en voorheen leidinggevende bij de AIVD en de Nationaal Cordinator Terrorismebestrijding en Veiligheid (NCTV) naar aanleiding van de omstreden actie van de AIVD jegens het Amsterdamse Cornelius Haga Lyceum. Is dat het gedrag wat we van onze inlichtingen- en terrorismediensten verwachten, nodeloos angst en onrust zaaien, verstoringsacties die manipulatief zijn? In dit geval nog eens extra aangewakkerd door een oproep van premier Rutte om kinderen niet naar dat lyceum te sturen (waarna het omgekeerde gebeurde, 135 nieuwe leerlingen meldden zich aan). En hoe ver strekt dat gedrag van de AIVD en de NCTV?

Het sturen door de AIVD van een ambtsbericht over salafisme en terroristische invloeden bij het Cornelius Haga Lyceum aan de gemeente Amsterdam en de onderwijsinspectie had als doel dat beiden in actie zouden komen. Dat beaamt ook AIVD-directeur Schoof: Ja, we zouden het de volgende keer weer zo doen. Het wordt nog ingewikkelder als hij tegelijkertijd stelt dat stigmatisering van moslims, discriminatie en polarisatie het laatste is wat de AIVD wil. Het is lastig, vrijwel ondenkbaar, om te waarschuwen voor vermeend salafisme en terrorisme en vervolgens verbaasd te zijn als dat wordt ervaren als stigmatiserend en polariserend. Vooral als overtuigend bewijs niet wordt geleverd en even later de onderwijsinspectie vaststelt dat er op die school geen sprake is van salafistisch onderwijs, onverdraagzaamheid of belemmering van integratie in de samenleving. Je zou mogen verwachten dat de AIVD zich van dit dilemma bewust is en daar zorgvuldiger mee omspringt.

De toezichthouder op de geheime diensten, de CTIVD, gaat nu onderzoek doen naar de onderbouwing en proportionaliteit van het AIVD-ambtsbericht over het lyceum en of de nationale veiligheid daadwerkelijk in het geding is. Het is te hopen dat er weinig of niets aan de hand is bij deze Amsterdamse school. Het paradoxale is echter dat een dergelijke conclusie tegelijkertijd ook slecht nieuws is, omdat daaruit grove nalatigheid of onzorgvuldigheid van de AIVD zou blijken. Dat zou het vertrouwen in de AIVD ernstig schaden.

*Utrechtse tram*

Een ander voorbeeld van onnodig angst en onrust zaaien door landelijke veiligheidsdiensten was de aankondiging van het hoogste dreigingsniveau (niveau 5) door het hoofd van de NCTV Pieter-Jaap Aalbersberg bij de schietpartij in de Utrechtse tram in maart. Hij probeerde kort daarna zijn beslissing te relativeren: Dat hoogste dreigingsniveau geldt slechts voor de provincie Utrecht en liet zich daarbij ook de werkelijke reden ontvallen: Niets doen was geen optie. Als de NCTV alles bij het oude laat, op dreigingsniveau 4 dus, kan dat achteraf slap overkomen. Dat zou nimmer een motief mogen zijn voor bewust onnodig angst en onrust zaaien, alleen maar om niet slap over te komen.

Een derde voorbeeld van niet objectief handelen van onze veiligheidsinstanties is het vorige maand verschenen AIVD-rapport over jihadistische aanslagen in westerse landen: 122 gelukte en mislukte aanslagen van 2004 tot eind vorig jaar. Dat is fors, dat zijn er 122 te veel. Het is echter merkwaardig dat nergens in het rapport te vinden is hoeveel slachtoffers door die 122 aanslagen (waarvan er 30 zijn mislukt) zijn gevallen tijdens al die jaren. En hoe ontwikkelen de aantallen slachtoffers zich over de tijd? Ontbreken dergelijke cijfers om een (positieve) trend te maskeren? De realiteit is dat het aantal aanslagen vorig jaar met 80 procent is gedaald ten opzichte van het jaar ervoor, gelijktijdig met de neergang van het IS-kalifaat.

De AIVD is een Nederlandse rijksoverheidsdienst. Dan zou je verwachten dat ergens in het rapport ook de belangrijkste Nederlandse cijfers worden genoemd, dan kunnen we die vergelijken met andere landen. Niets daarover. Om het zeer lage Nederlandse cijfer te verbergen? De realiteit is dat in Nederland van 2005 tot en met 2018 nul dodelijke slachtoffers zijn gevallen door Jihadistische aanslagen.

*Extreem-rechts*

Een ander perspectief is dat het aantal jihadistische aanslagen in 2018 in het Westen weliswaar fors is gedaald, maar dat het aantal terroristische aanslagen door extreem-rechts de laatste jaren flink is toegenomen. Dat blijkt niet uit de AIVD-publicatie over rechts-extremisme van oktober 2018 maar wel uit de Global Terrorism Index 2018, een rapport van onder meer het Amerikaanse ministerie van Binnenlandse Veiligheid (Homeland Security). Die aantallen zijn de laatste jaren hoger dan ooit, met vanaf 2015 respectievelijk 26, 23 en in 2017 het hoogste aantal van 59 aanslagen (waarvan 28 in Europa). Tien keer zoveel als het aantal jihadistische aanslagen in 2018. Daar komt bij dat inmiddels niet alleen willekeurige burgers maar ook vooraanstaande politici gericht het doelwit zijn geworden van rechts-extremisten, getuige de recente moord op de regeringspresident van de Noord-Hessische stad Kassel, Walter Lbcke. En waarbij bovendien op tientallen rechts-extremistische fora en Facebook de moordaanslag luid gevierd werd.

Voor een goede dienstverlening aan de Nederlandse samenleving rond de gevaren van terrorisme en salafisme is het te hopen dat de AIVD en de NCTV niet langer nodeloos olie op het vuur gooien en onnodige angst, onrust en stigmatisering juist zien te voorkomen, in plaats van aan te wakkeren. En dat zij ons objectief en niet manipulatief informeren.

Kees Cools is econoom en filosoof.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/columns-op...rust~b13c3ca3/

----------


## IBKIS

Ik weet natuurlijk niet geheel waar de waarheid ligt, maar het heeft er alle schijn van dat die (sympathieke?) strijdlustige broers dichter bij die waarheid zitten dan de AIVD en de overheid, die maar wat lijkt aan te rommelen. Wie dit heeft bedacht, uit de politiek danwel vanuit de AIVD, moet teruggestuurd worden naar school. Ondoordacht. Dit kan maar op n manier aflopen: nederige excuses vanuit de overheid. Voordat er echt ongelukken gebeuren. Je krijgt als gematigde moslim instinctief het gevoel dat je cht gehaat wordt. En dan ga je onislamitisch terughaten. 

Keep up the good work Revisor. Thanks. Ik volgde het allemaal vanuit een ooghoek, maar weet nu iets beter hoe de steel in de vork steekt.

----------


## Revisor

> Ik weet natuurlijk niet geheel waar de waarheid ligt, maar het heeft er alle schijn van dat die (sympathieke?) strijdlustige broers dichter bij die waarheid zitten dan de AIVD en de overheid, die maar wat lijkt aan te rommelen. Wie dit heeft bedacht, uit de politiek danwel vanuit de AIVD, moet teruggestuurd worden naar school. Ondoordacht. Dit kan maar op n manier aflopen: nederige excuses vanuit de overheid. Voordat er echt ongelukken gebeuren. Je krijgt als gematigde moslim instinctief het gevoel dat je cht gehaat wordt. En dan ga je onislamitisch terughaten. 
> 
> Keep up the good work Revisor. Thanks. Ik volgde het allemaal vanuit een ooghoek, maar weet nu iets beter hoe de steel in de vork steekt.


Thnx!

Het gaat om meer dan alleen deze school. Het gaat ook om islamitisch onderwijs en naschoolse lessen Arabisch in moskeen.


*Moskeen: AIVD duwt met vage beschuldigingen alle lessen Arabisch in de radicale hoek*


Vage beschuldigingen van de AIVD leiden tot wantrouwen onder moslims jegens de overheid Beeld Johan Kleinjan

Inlichtingendienst AIVD duwt lle naschoolse lessen Arabisch en het islamitische onderwijs in moskeen in de radicale hoek, zeggen moskee-bestuurders. Dat is niet terecht, zeggen zij, het werkt demonisering in de hand en leidt tot groeiend wantrouwen onder moslims jegens de overheid.

*Marije van Beek en Kristel van Teeffelen* 19 april 2019, 2:00

Onlangs schreef de AIVD in zijn jaarverslag dat antidemocratische invloeden in dergelijke lessen wijdvertakt zijn en dat er bijna geen alternatieven zijn. Vrijwel elke moskee biedt lessen Arabisch en islam aan. Dat er weinig alternatief is voor het radicale aanbod, is dus pertinent onjuist, zegt Yassin Elforkani, imam van de Blauwe Moskee in Amsterdam.

De AIVD kan niet alles delen, daar heb ik begrip voor, zegt Yusuf Altuntas van Milli Grs, waar zon vijftig Turkse moskeen bij zijn aangesloten. Maar laat ze in ieder geval aangeven op hoeveel plekken tijdens naschoolse lessen sprake is van antidemocratische tendenzen. Dan zal blijken dat het maar een klein percentage is.

*Privacy*

Stichting Platform Islamitische Organisaties Rijnmond (Spior), een koepel van 71 moskeen en andere organisaties, ziet liever nog concretere informatie. Ook al schend je de privacy van een paar verdachte figuren, je maakt dan in ieder geval niet de hele gemeenschap zwart, zegt directeur Mohamed Bouimj. 

Maak tenminste concreet wat er wordt bedoeld met die antidemocratische invloeden, zegt Abdelhamid Bouzzit van Sior Haaglanden, waar 32 Marokkaanse moskeen onder vallen. De AIVD doet dit om te waarschuwen, en dat is goed. Maar wat moeten al die jongeren die de naschoolse lessen volgen hiermee als ze niet eens weten waar ze op moeten letten?

Bouzzit benadrukt dat veel van de naschoolse lessen de afgelopen jaren juist zijn ingezet om radicalisering onder jongeren tegen te gaan. Het was volgens hem goed geweest als de AIVD dat ook duidelijk had benoemd, in plaats van de ruimte te laten om alle islamitische lessen te wantrouwen.

De boodschap van de AIVD kan een averechts effect hebben, waarschuwen de moskeebestuurders. Radicale of omstreden figuren en organisaties gebruiken teksten als die van de AIVD om aan te tonen: zie je wel, ze hebben het op ons gemunt, ze zijn anti-islam. Mij zal je dat niet horen zeggen, zegt Bouzzit, maar ik merk wel dat het wantrouwen tegen de overheid groeit.

*Alertheid*

Altuntas (Milli Grs) en Bouimj (Spior) onderschrijven dat. Zij hebben het gevoel dat het keer op keer over moslims gaat die niet deugen en antidemocratisch zijn. Zon weinig concrete waarschuwing over naschoolse lessen versterkt dat gevoel.

In een reactie zegt de AIVD over eigen onderzoeken te communiceren om de weerbaarheid en alertheid in de samenleving te vergroten. Het is niet onze bedoeling om polarisatie te vergroten. Integendeel, ons werk moet eraan bijdragen dat we in Nederland veilig en in goede harmonie met elkaar kunnen samenleven.

Dat AIVD-onderzoek slechts in hoofdlijnen openbaar wordt gemaakt, is om kwaadwillenden niet wijzer te maken dan nodig en om de privacy van betrokkenen niet onnodig te schenden. Aan bijvoorbeeld gemeenten of Openbaar Ministerie worden wel voorbeelden van personen en organisaties gestuurd waarover zorgen bestaan, zodat die zo nodig kunnen optreden.

De inlichtingendienst zegt nadrukkelijk zich geen zorgen te maken over de islam als zodanig, wel over de manier waarop aanjagers die niet direct afwijzend staan tegenover het jihadistische gedachtengoed binnen de radicale islam het geloof aan anderen opleggen.


https://www.trouw.nl/religie-filosof...hoek~b291ce18/

----------


## Oiseau

> Het ligt niet aan de alcohol.


Ambtenaren van een gemeente met 3 kruizen hebben de opdracht gekregen om deze islamitische school subtiel te pesten. 
Je zou als moeder je kinderen weghalen uit een school in een wijk waarvan de Kids kosjer mogen eten en als beloning burgermoeder worden om structureel islamitische onderwijs te wurgen! 

hmm A'dam verdient beter.

----------


## Revisor

Leerlingen van het Cornelius Haga Lyceum komen aan bij de rechtbank.  ANP

*Wie wint het potje armworstelen tussen de overheid en het Haga lyceum?

Het kat-en-muisspel tussen de overheid en het Cornelius Haga Lyceum gaat deze week mogelijk een nieuwe fase in, waarin onontgonnen juridisch terrein opdoemt.*

Bas Soetenhorst 09-07-19, 18:00

Donderdagochtend is eerst het woord aan de Haagse rechtbank, die beslist of een rapport van de Onderwijsinspectie over de islamitische school uit Amsterdam-West mag worden gepubliceerd. Het Haga Lyceum vindt van niet, omdat het bol zou staan van onzinnige beschuldigingen.

Als de rechter toch groen licht geeft voor publicatie, kan minister van Onderwijs Arie Slob een zogenoemde aanwijzing geven om het schoolbestuur te vervangen. Dat zal dan vermoedelijk de openingszet zijn in een taai gevecht. De school heeft vier weken om bezwaar te maken. Als Slob dan zijn aanwijzing herbevestigt, kan de school naar de rechtbank en daarna de Raad van State. ,,Dan ben je zo anderhalf jaar verder, zegt Rene van Schoonhoven, hoogleraar onderwijsrecht aan de Vrije Universiteit.

Als de school de aanwijzing negeert, kan de financiering worden ingetrokken en is sluiting nabij.

*Nog nooit ingezet*

Sinds 2012 heeft de minister de mogelijkheid voor zon aanwijzing in het voortgezet onderwijs. Het instrument is nog nooit ingezet. Bij het VMBO Maastricht, dat in opspraak kwam toen de Inspectie alle eindexamens ongeldig verklaarde, werd het even overwogen. Doorgaans volstaat het schermen met een aanwijzing om een school in het gareel te krijgen.

Zo niet bij het Haga Lyceum van directeur Soner Atasoy, die beschuldigingen van de AIVD over banden met een terreurbeweging verwerpt en ontkent dat de school onder invloed staat van radicale islamitische predikers en hun medestanders.


De broer van directeur Soner Atasoy van het Cornelius Haga Lyceum komt aan bij de rechtbank.  ANP

*Salafistische invloeden*

In maart brachten juristen van de gemeente Amsterdam de mogelijkheden in kaart om Atasoys aftocht af te dwingen. De kansrijkste optie is een aanwijzing van de minister, zo werd toen al geconstateerd in een memo dat deze week naar buiten kwam via een beroep op de Wet openbaarheid van bestuur van een aantal kranten, waaronder het AD.Voorwaarde is wel dat er een rapport van de Onderwijsinspectie ligt, waarin onregelmatigheden worden geconstateerd.

Aanvankelijk hoopte de gemeente dat de vermeende salafistische invloeden op het onderwijs reden zouden kunnen zijn voor Atasoys vertrek. Maar de inspectie heeft daar geen aanwijzingen voor gevonden. In het grotendeels uitgelekte rapport is wel sprake van financile misstanden. Dat kan voor Slob de kapstok vormen voor het afzetten van Atasoy. Om de inzet van een stroman te voorkomen, zou de minister de benoeming van een onafhankelijk persoon kunnen gelasten.

Maar zoals in het memo van 13 maart staat: het moet wel gaan om evident, uitgesproken falend beleid ten aanzien van de financin. De vraag is of het inspectierapport zulke zware aantijgingen bevat.

*Potje armworstelen*

Martijn Nolen, gepromoveerd op de positie van onderwijsbestuurders, noemt de inzet van een aanwijzing een paardenmiddel. ,,Berichten over de inhoud van het inspectierapport geven mij voor nu niet de indruk dat sprake is van financieel wanbeleid. Het oogt als een potje armworstelen tussen overheid en Haga. Nolen bepleit de benoeming van een mediator om een uitweg te vinden in de impasse.

Mieke Laemers, collega-hoogleraar van Van Schoonhoven aan de VU, plaatst ook kanttekeningen. ,,Ik kan me niet aan de indruk onttrekken dat een soort heksenjacht gaande is tegen het Cornelius Haga Lyceum. Het oogt als zwalkend beleid, waarbij een stok wordt gezocht om de school mee te slaan. Als er zaken spelen die niet door de beugel kunnen, moet dat aangepakt. Maar die informatie beschik ik niet over. Ik ken het inspectierapport niet.

Minister Slob zelf acht zijn slagkracht beperkt. Vorige maand schreef hij aan de Tweede Kamer dat hij niet in alle gevallen snel en adequaat kan optreden. Hij heeft een wetsvoorstel aangekondigd om sneller een aanwijzing te kunnen geven. In de huidige machtsstrijd met Atasoy heeft hij daar nog niets aan.



https://www.ad.nl/binnenland/wie-win...ceum~a9e0ef19/

----------


## HaasHaas

goed voorbeeld van ambtelijke corruptie en machtsmisbruik. een dergelijke overheid is erger dan de beschuldigingen waarmee het blijkbaar uit de grote dikke duim zuigt. een olifant in een porseleinwinkel. als het diens zin niet krijgt. een grote volgevreten pestkop die het niet kan verkroppen dat ze het van een stel allochtonen niet kunnen winnen. misschien moeten ze maar eerst wilders durven berechten voordat ze hun wraak op een arme school richten. alleen durven die snobs dat niet. want oh wee, een politicus is heilig. bang dat ze gewraakt zullen worden. een schooier die groepen mensen in de samenleving tegen mekaar opzet en wegzet. en ook diens kinderen discrimineert. nee, daar dreigen ze elke keer met een som geld mee. want degenen die schooier wilders discrimineert zijn niet belangrijk genoeg voor de vuile snobs.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Ambtenaren van een gemeente met 3 kruizen hebben de opdracht gekregen om deze islamitische school subtiel te pesten. 
> Je zou als moeder je kinderen weghalen uit een school in een wijk waarvan de Kids kosjer mogen eten en als beloning burgermoeder worden om structureel islamitische onderwijs te wurgen! 
> 
> hmm A'dam verdient beter.


Tja achter die drie kruizen staat thans een heel links bestuur. Da's balen he.

----------


## IBKIS

Die Halsema, als beginnend burgermoeder, is niet dom. Die weet dat het in deze tijd niet opportuun is om het advies van de NCTV in de wind te slaan. En om als beginnend burgemeester tegen het ontmoedigingsbeleid - islamitisch onderwijs? Liever niet!- van de nationale overheden te besluiten. Wellicht onderschat ze de gevolgen om mee te werken aan deze illegale, ontwrichtende praktijken, maar zij zal haar handen straks in onschuld kunnen wassen. Iets waar de AIVD en de verantwoordelijke minister meer moeite mee zullen krijgen. Mark my words.




> Tja achter die drie kruizen staat thans een heel links bestuur. Da's balen he.

----------


## Revisor

*Banken dreigen de rekeningen van het Haga Lyceum en zijn bestuurders te blokkeren*

Nederlandse banken dreigen de bankrekeningen van het Cornelius Haga Lyceum en zijn bestuurders te blokkeren. Daardoor komt de omstreden islamitische school verder in de problemen.

*Rik Kuiper en Tjerk Gualthrie van Weezel* 10 juli 2019, 5:00


Het Cornelius Haga Lyceum in Amsterdam. Nederlandse banken dreigen de bankrekeningen van de school en zijn bestuurders te blokkeren. Beeld Hollandse Hoogte / Robin Utrecht

ING deed de afgelopen maanden onderzoek naar transacties op de zakelijke bankrekening van de school. Bestuurders van het Haga Lyceum ontvingen in dezelfde periode vragen over transacties op hun persoonlijke bankrekeningen bij ING en ABN Amro.

De banken willen vanwege de privacy niet ingaan op de onderzoeken. Wel stellen ze in een reactie dat de wet hun verplicht om hun klanten goed in de gaten te houden. Ze doen standaard onderzoek als klanten zich aanmelden, maar ook bij nieuwe ontwikkelingen. Verschillende instanties, zoals de Financial Action Task Force (FATF), kunnen de bancaire sector op de hoogte stellen van nieuwe risicos, aldus de banken.

Directeur-bestuurder Soner Atasoy van het Haga Lyceum ziet de onderzoeken van de banken als een nieuwe poging om de school tegen te werken. Zonder bank kan een school niet functioneren, zegt hij. We worden buitengesloten. Dit is pestgedrag.

In juni stelde ING vragen aan Atasoy over een bedrag van opgeteld bijna 32 duizend euro dat binnen anderhalf jaar contant was opgenomen van de zakelijke rekening van de Stichting Islamitisch Onderwijs (SIO), waar het Haga Lyceum onder valt. Atasoy verwijst in een antwoord naar het jaarverslag, dat is goedgekeurd door een registeraccountant. De bank neemt daarmee geen genoegen en wil bonnetjes.

*Contant*

In een brief, die is ingezien door de Volkskrant, informeert de bank ook naar grote opnames, stortingen en overschrijvingen op de persoonlijke bankrekening van Atasoy. Alles bij elkaar gaat het om tienduizenden euros. Atasoy stelt dat het vooral om persoonlijke leningen gaat die hij is aangegaan bij familie, vrienden en bekenden, omdat hij in de periode dat hij bezig was met het oprichten van de school geen inkomsten had. Die leningen ben ik nu aan het afbetalen. Sommige mensen willen het geld contant terug.

Twee andere bestuursleden van SIO, die priv bij ABN Amro bankieren, ontvingen een brief. In een daarvan, eveneens ingezien door deze krant, wordt het bestuurslid gevraagd uitleg te geven over zijn taken bij de stichting. Ook moest hij overschrijvingen en contante stortingen op zijn privrekening verklaren. Het betrof sommen van enkele duizenden euros, maar ook bedragen van 50 euro. Ook Arnoud van Doorn, die als vrijwilliger op de school actief is, ontving een brief van ING.

Begin dit jaar waarschuwden de AIVD en de NCTV voor antidemocratisch onderwijs en salafistische indoctrinatie op het Haga Lyceum. Ook zouden richtinggevende personen in het verleden banden hebben onderhouden met het Kaukasus Emiraat, een terroristische organisatie verwant aan IS. Het zou gaan om Atasoy en zijn broer, die als beleidsmedewerker op de school werkt.

*Pesterijen*

Soner Atasoy ziet de pesterijen van de banken in het licht van de onorthodoxe maatregelen die de overheid de afgelopen jaren al heeft ingezet om hem en zijn medebestuurders dwars te zitten. Zo werd er uitgebreid tegen de komst van de school geprocedeerd, koos het ministerie van Onderwijs voor een ongebruikelijke Bibob-toets, en probeerde de gemeente Amsterdam te stimuleren dat er een concurrerende islamitische school zou worden opgezet. Rechtsgeleerden spraken van een bestuurlijke stalking en zelfs van een guerrillatactiek.

Mocht de bankrekening inderdaad worden geblokkeerd, dan kunnen de gevolgen voor het Haga Lyceum aanzienlijk zijn, zegt Atasoy. Hij kan dan het personeel van de school niet meer betalen. Dan moet ik de lonen voorschieten van een privrekening, zegt Atasoy. Op de lange termijn ziet hij een andere oplossing. Ik weet dat er buitenlandse banken zijn die ons wel als klant willen.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...eren~b8664642/


Ongelooflijk hoe Nederland haar principes en wetten aan de laars lapt. De ING en ABN Amro gaan niet toevallig op hetzelfde moment allerlei eisen stellen. Daarvoor moeten ze wel de opdracht gekregen hebben van de overheid.

Private instellingen die van de overheid de opdracht krijgen om particulieren te traineren. Hoe ver wil de overheid nog zakken?

----------


## Revisor

haga lyceum Beeld Pieter Geenen

----------


## Oiseau

> Tja achter die drie kruizen staat thans een heel links bestuur. Da's balen he.


Ook wilders heeft linkse opvatting als het hem goed uitkomt. Het is juist goed want dan worden de slapende schapen wakker geschud. Democratie in deze is net iemand verslaafd maken aan slaapmiddelen dan maar minder slapen en op eigen kracht verder.

----------


## Revisor

Vandaag allerlei ontwikkelingen inzake islamitische scholen.

- Haga school verliest rechtzaak om het rapport van de inspectie te publiceren.
- Slob zit er meteen bovenop, en zegt dat het bestuur weg moet.
- Haga school krijgt toch nieuwe schoollokalen
- Een basischool die tot aan de hoogste rechter (Raad van State) de rechtszaak tegen de gemeente heeft gewonnen maar toch geweigerd werd, heeft van minister Slob een laatste kans gekregen om toch de islamitische school te accepteren.

----------


## Oiseau

> Vandaag allerlei ontwikkelingen inzake islamitische scholen.
> 
> - Haga school verliest rechtzaak om het rapport van de inspectie te publiceren.
> - Slob zit er meteen bovenop, en zegt dat het bestuur weg moet.
> - Haga school krijgt toch nieuwe schoollokalen
> - Een basischool die tot aan de hoogste rechter (Raad van State) de rechtszaak tegen de gemeente heeft gewonnen maar toch geweigerd werd, heeft van minister Slob een laatste kans gekregen om toch de islamitische school te accepteren.


Rechtstaat knuffelt met kafirstaatp

"nl" lijkt in haar bestrijden van rechten van moslims op Egypte en sisi mag op bezoek komen voor een ere doctoraat. 

Isral is nog transparanter dan de huidige blonde Islamhaters

----------


## Revisor

*Haga-casus laat zien dat stigmatiseren van moslims beleid is*

Beleid, bedoeld om radicalisering te voorkomen, leidt ertoe dat moslims verdacht worden, stelt Martijn de Koning vast. Hij is antropoloog en werkzaam aan de Radboud Universiteit Nijmegen en aan de Universiteit van Amsterdam.

Martijn de Koning11 juli 2019, 9:00

De AIVD gaf begin dit jaar aan dat enkele richtinggevende personen binnen het Amsterdamse Cornelius Haga Lyceum in salafistische kringen zouden verkeren, dat salafisme werd overgedragen in de school en dat mensen binnen de school banden hadden met een terroristische organisatie. Zo zouden leerlingen antidemocratische opvattingen en een actieve afkeer van de Nederlandse samenleving worden aangeleerd.

Dat deze actie stigmatiserende effecten zou kunnen hebben werd door Dick Schoof (AIVD) betreurd, maar hij zou het zo weer doen: Het is onze taak om te waarschuwen tegen anti-integratieve tendenzen die de democratische rechtsorde ondergraven.

Wat bij mijn weten nieuw is, is de openlijke manipulatie of verstoring die de AIVD in samenwerking met anderen toepaste in deze casus. De bedoeling was, zo lijkt het, om het Haga Lyceum uit de tent te lokken en ouders ervan te weerhouden hun kinderen erheen te sturen. Maar doordat de diensten en de gemeente zo opereerden, is ook iets anders blootgelegd: de betrokkenheid van de Nederlandse staat bij de stigmatiserende en ondermijnende werking van het radicaliseringsparadigma dat in Nederland en andere Europese landen zo dominant is.

*Actie voeren*

De term salafisme is daarbij verworden tot een soort beschuldiging: moskeen en nu ook een islamitische school worden gedwongen om te zeggen nee we zijn geen salafist, alsof het verboden zou zijn om een salafist te zijn. Voor de helderheid: dat is niet zo.

Deze situatie is niet zonder risico. We hebben al eerder gezien hoe de extreem-rechtse actiegroep Voorpost het idee dat de school salafistisch zou zijn, aangreep om actie te voeren met slogans tegen salafisme, maar ook tegen de islam in het algemeen. In de casus van het Haga Lyceum zien we hoe naast extreem-rechtse voorlieden, ook anderen, onder wie meer gematigde politici, opriepen tot bijvoorbeeld het ter discussie stellen van bijzonder (lees islamitisch) onderwijs en een beroepsverbod voor leraren.

Maar het stigmatiserende karakter is meer dan een effect van het beleid. In het boek Radicalization in Belgium and the Netherlands  Critical perspectives on violence and security, waarvan ik een van de redacteuren ben, laten diverse auteurs zien dat het antiradicaliseringsbeleid in de praktijk begint met het in de gaten houden van moslims in een zo vroeg mogelijk stadium om signalen van radicalisering voor te zijn. Sinds de jaren negentig gaat het bij veiligheid niet alleen om het voorkomen van politiek geweld. Het gaat ook om zogeheten anti-integratieve tendensen, terwijl in die periode islam juist steeds meer als hindernis voor integratie werd aangemerkt.

Moslims zijn daarmee per definitie verdacht en hun religie fungeert als risico-factor en als alarmbel. Zo ontstaat een raciale profilering van moslims: ideen over hun afkomst, hun ideologische denkbeelden en over marginalisering, komen samen in een voortdurend wantrouwen. Dit wantrouwen wordt soms gemaskeerd door termen als risicos voor de veiligheid of zorgen over individuen, groepen en organisaties. Het stigmatiserende effect van deze actie tegen het Haga Lyceum is dan ook niet zomaar een averechts gevolg van het beleid: het maakt deel uit van het beleid zelf. En dat is best opmerkelijk voor een beleid dat juist als doelstelling heeft de rechtsstaat en grondwettelijke vrijheden voor alle burgers te beschermen.


https://www.trouw.nl/opinie/haga-cas...d-is~bfba4dd7/

----------


## Revisor

Het Cornelius Haga Lyceum is een islamitische school voor voortgezet onderwijs.  Dingena Mol

*Bestuur Haga Lyceum moet binnen vier weken weg*

UPDATE

*Het Cornelius Haga Lyceum in Amsterdam moet binnen vier weken het bestuur vervangen. Gebeurt dat niet, dan krijgt de omstreden middelbare school geen overheidsgeld meer om les te kunnen geven. Minister Arie Slob voor Basis- en Voortgezet Onderwijs zet het zwaarste middel in omdat aan een eerder verzoek om een nieuw schoolbestuur te benoemen geen gehoor werd gegeven.*

Hanneke Keultjes 16-09-19, 14:11 Laatste update: 16:46

Dat schrijft de minister vandaag aan de Tweede Kamer. In juli liet hij na een rapport van de onderwijsinspectie met ernstige bevindingen al aan het Haga Lyceum weten dat het bestuur moest worden vervangen, maar daarop gebeurde er niets. Directeur-bestuurder Soner Atasoy weigert op te stappen en maakte bezwaar. Volgens Slob heeft die reactie geen nieuwe feiten opgeleverd.

Binnen twee weken moet het bestuur een voorstel doen voor het vormen van een nieuw schoolbestuur, dat binnen twee weken aan het werk moet. Slob zegt in een reactie grote zorgen te houden over de schoolomgeving. ,,Alle leerlingen verdienen goed onderwijs in een veilige omgeving. Daarom moet er een nieuw bestuur komen. Zij moeten de onderwijskwaliteit, het bestuurlijk handelen en de financin op orde brengen.

Begin dit jaar waarschuwde de AIVD het stadsbestuur in een ambtsbericht voor het radicale gedachtegoed van richtinggevende personen rond de school. Directeur Atasoy werd in verband gebracht met een terreurgroep uit de Kaukasus. Ook zou sprake zijn van antidemocratisch onderwijs aan leerlingen. De school ontkent dat alles.

*Inspecteurs weggestuurd*

De onderwijsinspectie deed vervolgens nieuw onderzoek naar de school, waarbij inspecteurs bij een bezoek aan de school het werken onmogelijk werd gemaakt. Ook werden de financin doorgelicht en lag de school in de clinch met burgemeester Halsema en onderwijswethouder Marjolein Moorman van Amsterdam.

Zo werden uitbreidingsplannen voor het Haga Lyceum afgewezen, bedankte de school toen de gemeente een oud schoolgebouw ter beschikking stelde en na een interne verbouwing weigerde Atasoy aanvankelijk bouwinspecteurs van de gemeente toe te laten. Het aangepaste pand werd uiteindelijk veilig bevonden.

*Wij vertrekken niet*

Het bestuur van het Amsterdamse Cornelius Haga Lyceum zegt in een reactie niet van plan te zijn op te stappen. ,,We gaan bezwaar maken, zegt advocaat Wouter Pors van de islamitische middelbare school. 

Directeur-bestuurder Sner Atasoy reageert verbaasd op het bericht over de aanwijzing, dat hij naar eigen zeggen via de media moest vernemen. ,,Ik vind het uiterst onprofessioneel dat wij nog geen officile brief hebben gekregen. We moeten het nu horen van de media, dat vind ik uit den boze. Het past in de hetze die gaande is tegen het Cornelius Haga Lyceum.

Directeur-bestuurder Sner Atasoy liet eerder al weten dat hij niet wil vertrekken. Volgens hem is er niks mis met zijn school. ,,Ik heb begrepen dat de inspectie zegt dat er geen nieuwe feiten naar boven zijn gekomen. Dat is niet waar. Wij hebben tien nieuwe punten ingediend in onze zienswijze, waar we voor mijn gevoel een goed gesprek over hebben gehad. Dit voelt als een dolk in mijn rug.

De directeur-bestuurder denkt dat de minister handelt onder ernstige politieke druk. ,,Ik heb er nog steeds veel vertrouwen in dat de rechter alles van tafel veegt.

Ook Pors zei al eens dat de maatregel niet op juiste gronden is gebaseerd. Volgens de advocaat heeft het lyceum officieel zes weken de tijd om bezwaar te maken tegen de aanwijzing. Mogelijk is er een kort geding nodig omdat Slob wil dat het bestuur binnen een maand het veld ruimt, aldus Pors.

*Vertraging*

Het voornemen van het Haga Lyceum om in beroep te gaan tegen de aanwijzing van minister Arie Slob kan het ingrijpen flink vertragen. ,,Het zou nog wel een jaar kunnen duren, maar ik hoop niet dat het zover komt, zegt de bewindsman.

De directeur-bestuurder van de school, Sner Atasoy, kondigde eerder aan dat hij niet van plan is op te stappen en in beroep zal gaan tegen de aanwijzing. Slob hoopt niet dat het zover komt. Het is volgens hem belangrijk dat er rust komt op school, dat ze voldoet aan wet- en regelgeving. ,,Dat is ook in het belang van de kinderen.

Atasoy heeft eerder gezegd desnoods met buitenlands geld de school te willen voortzetten. Dan gelden volgens Slob nog steeds de regels voor het onderwijs en kan de inspectie nog steeds langskomen. ,,Als men denkt dat men met een slimmigheidje van allerlei wet- en regelgeving af is, dat is niet waar.

*Terugvorderen*

Amsterdam wil het schoolgebouw van het Cornelius Haga Lyceum terugvorderen als het bestuur van de islamitische school niet opstapt. Volgens onderwijswethouder Marjolein Moorman stopt de financiering van het Rijk als het bestuur geen gehoor geeft aan de aanwijzing van Slob en vervalt daarmee ook de huisvestingsplicht van de gemeente.

De kinderen van het Haga Lyceum worden dan volgens Moorman ondergebracht op een andere school. ,,Dit zouden we zeer onwenselijk vinden, zegt de wethouder. Ze vindt dan ook dat het huidige bestuur het belang van de kinderen voorop moet stellen. ,,Een school is er voor de leerlingen en niet voor de schoolbestuurders.


https://www.ad.nl/binnenland/bestuur...-weg~ac1221f7/

----------


## Revisor

Dat is het resultaat van de media- en politieke hetze. Alle rechtszaken gewonnen en geen strafbare feiten gepleegd, want niemand wordt vervolgd maar toch de school sluiten.

Komt mooi uit na verleden week waar islamitische scholen gecriminaliseerd zijn. Zo creer je een klimaat om onrechtmatige besluiten tegen moslims te kunnen nemen.

----------


## Revisor

Het pand van de Islamitische Universiteit, officieel een hogeschool, aan de Bergsingel in Rotterdam.  AD

*Islamitische hogeschool moet afstand nemen van haatdragende woorden van rector, anders trekt minister de bevoegdheid in

De Islamic University of Applied Sciences Rotterdam (IUASR) aan de Bergsingel moet binnen drie maanden afstand nemen van discriminerende uitspraken van rector Ahmet Akgndz door een advertentie in een dagblad te plaatsen en een verklaring op de eigen website te publiceren. Gebeurt dat niet, dan verliest de voormalige Islamitische Universiteit Rotterdam de bevoegdheid als hogeschool.*

Hanneke Keultjes en Antti Liukku 16-09-19, 17:36 Laatste update: 17:58

Dat schrijft minister Ingrid van Engelshoven van Onderwijs zojuist aan de Tweede Kamer. Volgens Van Engelshoven is er geen plek voor de IUASR in het stelsel als de school weigert afstand te nemen van de uitspraken die Akgndz eind 2018 op de Turkse tv deed. De termijn van drie maanden is al op 2 augustus ingegaan en loopt 2 november af.

*Hate speech*

Van Engelshoven vroeg eerder dit jaar voor de allereerste keer advies aan een speciale commissie die haar adviseert als instellingen hun verplichting tot het bevorderen van maatschappelijk verantwoordelijkheidsbesef niet lijken na te komen. Die commissie stelt nu dat twee van de uitspraken van de rector discriminerend zijn en kwalificeert die als hate speech. Hierin stelt hij dat het geoorloofd is om iemand die tegen de staat in opstand komt, dood te maken en heeft hij het over anarchisten waarmee jullie mogen doen wat jullie willen.

,,Alle hoger onderwijsinstellingen moeten zich inzetten voor de bevordering van het maatschappelijk verantwoordelijkheidsbesef van hun studenten, stelt Van Engelshoven. ,,Volgens de wet houdt dat ten minste in dat de instelling en vertegenwoordigers daarvan geen discriminerende uitspraken doen. Daarom is deze waarschuwing nu op zn plaats.

Volgens Van Engelshoven moet alleen de school publiekelijk afstand nemen van de uitspraken en hoeft de rector dat zelf niet te doen. ,,We verlenen de accreditatie niet aan en persoon, maar aan een instelling. Van Engelshoven erkent tegen deze site dat het in theorie zo kan zijn dat de instelling afstand neemt van de uitspraken van de rector, maar dat hij zelf aanblijft. ,,Maar het is buitengewoon onwaarschijnlijk dat de rector kan aanblijven als de IUASR publiekelijk afstand neemt van zijn uitspraken.

*Reputatie*

Rector Akgndz heeft al een behoorlijke reputatie op het gebied van controversile uitspraken. In 2014 noemde hij in een stemadvies enkele Turks-Nederlandse kandidaten voor het Europees parlement landverraders. Ook zei hij dat een man best zijn vrouw mag slaan, maar niet regelmatig.

In 2015 had Akgndz had opgeroepen om niet op homos en Armenirs te stemmen. In datzelfde jaar liet hij zich denigrerend uit na het overlijden van Turkse schrijver Kemal, bekend om zijn strijd voor mensenrechten. Op Facebook schreef Akgndz, die meer dan 100.000 volgers heeft, dat Kemal niet de genade van god verdient. Ook merkte hij op dat Kemal een joodse vrouw heeft. Dit leidde tot veel commotie in Turkstalige media, waar Akgndz een bekend commentator is.

Toenmalig onderwijsminister Jet Bussemaker dreigde dat jaar de accreditatie af te nemen, maar haalde bakzeil. De instantie die de kwaliteit van het onderwijs toetst, zag geen mogelijkheid de accreditatie in te trekken. Door die nieuwe commissie waarvan minister Van Engelshoven nu gebruik maakt, zou zij dat wl kunnen. 

*Bruggen slaan*

Een woordvoerder van de IUASR weersprak toen dat de uitspraken van de rector kwetsend zouden zijn. ,,Dat zou ik zo niet willen zeggen. Vaak wordt hij ook verkeerd begrepen, was de uitleg. Hij noemde de rector juist een democraat die bruggen slaat.

De islamitische hogeschool is het niet eens met het besluit van de minister en maakt bezwaar, laat het ministerie weten. Van Engelshoven: ,,De IUASR heeft de rechter gevraagd de termijn van drie maanden te verlengen.In die periode zouden zij andere bezwaren kunnen indienen.


https://www.ad.nl/rotterdam/islamiti...d-in~a94984e8/

----------


## Revisor

Zo zo, perfect getimed met de mediahetze. En weer wordt er gedreigd met sluiting zonder dat iemand strafbare feiten heeft gepleegd. Vervolg de rector dan als iets gedaan heeft wat niet door de beugel kan.

----------


## Revisor

*Jaccuse: Godsdienstvrijheid van moslims onder druk*

In opinie door Walter Palm op 11-09-2019 | 12:32

*Het is wrang dat uitgerekend in dit jaar dat we starten met de viering van 75 jaar Bevrijding, een andere vrijheid, namelijk de godsdienstvrijheid van moslims onder druk staat. 'Jaccuse' zou Emile Zola zeggen. Dat schrijft Walter Palm.*

Het is een sluipend proces dat op elf september 2001 is begonnen. Elf september 2001 veroorzaakte in de Westerse wereld een permanente golf van islamofobie met verreikende gevolgen als islamofobe politieke partijen, islamofobe aanslagen en aanslagen in islamofoob gepercipieerde samenlevingen. Islamofobie is net betonrot. Als dat achttien jaar duurt dan tast dat het gehele bouwwerk aan en dat is precies wat nu is gebeurd. De islamofobe wetten zijn strijdig met de Grondwet en ze ondergraven daarmee het fundament van de rechtsstaat. 

Het is een sluipend proces dat begint met uiterlijkheden zoals het verbieden van gezichtsbedekkende kleding in het onderwijs, bij zorginstellingen, in overheidsgebouwen en in het openbaar vervoer.Maar daar blijft het niet bij. Er zijn meer islamofobe wetten aan de horizon. In naam van de Grondwet moet dit sluipend proces gestopt worden.

*Huidige islamofobe wetgeving* 

Twee voorbeelden van islamofobe wetgeving zijn de Wet Gedeeltelijk verbod gezichtsbedekkende kledingen de aangepaste Rijkswet op het Nederlanderschap. De Wet Gedeeltelijk verbod gezichtsbedekkende kledingis in bepaalde gevallen een ernstige beperking van de in artikel 6 van de Grondwet vastgelegde vrijheid van godsdienst. De aangepaste Rijkswet op het Nederlanderschapwaarbij jihadisten die een dubbele nationaliteit hebben, de Nederlandse nationaliteit wordt ontnomen, is evident strijdig met artikel 1 van de Grondwet, want hetzelfde vergrijp wordt ongelijk bestraft. Een jihadist met uitsluitend de Nederlandse nationaliteit behoudt zijn nationaliteit, omdat van rechtswege niemand stateloos gemaakt mag worden.Maar een jihadist met een dubbele nationaliteit verliest de Nederlandse nationaliteit. 

*Islamofobe wetgeving in voorbereiding*

Er is grote kans op nog meer islamofobe wetgeving die met name de godsdienstvrijheid van moslims verder bedreigt. Ik doel dan op een mogelijk verbod op ritueel slachten, het verbieden van buitenlandse financiering van moskeen en het uitsluiten van financiering van rijkswege van islamitische scholen.

Op 16 maart 2018 heeft de Partij voor de Dieren een initiatiefwetsvoorstel ingediend om ritueel slachten te verbieden. In het op 17 mei 2019 gepubliceerde advies van de Afdeling advisering van de Raad van State wordt gesteld: dat de door de initiatiefneemster voorgestelde maatregel een te vergaande aantasting van de vrijheid van godsdienst met zich brengt. De ongeclausuleerde verplichting om dieren voorafgaand aan de slacht te verdoven betekent een ingrijpende beperking van de vrijheid van godsdienst van diegenen wier religie vereist dat te slachten dieren niet bedwelmd worden. Deze maatregel voldoet naar het oordeel van de Afdeling niet aan de eisen die het Europees verdrag voor de rechten van de mens (EVRM) stelt aan een beperking van dit grondrecht.

En dan is er nog het in het CDA -verkiezingsprogramma opgenomen voorstel om buitenlandse financiering van moskeen te verbieden. Als dit voorstel uitmondt in een wet dan is dit strijdig met de Grondwet want het treft slechts islamitische instellingen en niet andere religieuze en/of levensbeschouwelijke organisaties. En dit is dus strijdig met artikel 1 van de Grondwet. 

Naar aanleiding van de discussie over het Haga Lyceum dit jaar, rees de politieke discussie of islamitische scholen in tegenstelling tot andere scholen niet moesten worden uitgesloten van subsidiring van rijkswege. Het spreekt vanzelf dat een dergelijke wijziging ook strijdig zou zijn met artikel 1 van de Grondwet.

Het is hoog tijd voor een Constitutioneel Hof, zodat een wet vernietigd kan worden als het strijdig is met de Grondwet. Op deze wijze kunnen ook moslims volop genieten van vrijheid van godsdienst zoals dat past in een land dat 75 jaar Bevrijding viert.

Onlangs publiceerde Walter Palm 'Het sluipend gif van islamofobie, 1989-2019'. Dit boek is te bestellen bij de uitgever, uitgeverij In de Knipscheer 

http://www.republiekallochtonie.nl/b...ims-onder-druk

----------


## Interim

> Zo zo, perfect getimed met de mediahetze. En weer wordt er gedreigd met sluiting zonder dat iemand strafbare feiten heeft gepleegd. Vervolg de rector dan als iets gedaan heeft wat niet door de beugel kan.


Knap waardeloos weer.
Maar wel voorspelbaar en dat geeft hoop.

----------


## Interim

> [ . . .]
> Het is hoog tijd voor een Constitutioneel Hof, zodat een wet vernietigd kan worden als het strijdig is met de Grondwet. Op deze wijze kunnen ook moslims volop genieten van vrijheid van godsdienst zoals dat past in een land dat 75 jaar Bevrijding viert.
> 
> Onlangs publiceerde Walter Palm 'Het sluipend gif van islamofobie, 1989-2019'. Dit boek is te bestellen bij de uitgever, uitgeverij In de Knipscheer 
> 
> http://www.republiekallochtonie.nl/b...ims-onder-druk


Inderdaad (Constitutioneel Hof).

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Dat is het resultaat van de media- en politieke hetze. Alle rechtszaken gewonnen en geen strafbare feiten gepleegd, want niemand wordt vervolgd maar toch de school sluiten.
> 
> Komt mooi uit na verleden week waar islamitische scholen gecriminaliseerd zijn. Zo creer je een klimaat om onrechtmatige besluiten tegen moslims te kunnen nemen.


Je benoemt zelf al strafbare feiten.

----------


## Revisor

*Strijd tegen Haga Lyceum heeft veel weg van een hetze

Waarom blijft het Rijk jagen op het Haga Lyceum? Het lijkt er op dat artikel 23 niet geldt voor moslims, betoogt Martien Schreurs.*

Martien Schreurs13 november 2019, 17:57


Kinderen in de les op het Cornelius Haga Lyceum in Amsterdam. De financiering van deze islamitische middelbare school dreigt te worden gestaakt.

De komende weken worden buitengewoon spannend voor het islamitisch onderwijs in Nederland. Bij de Raad van State ligt namelijk een spoedprocedure die het Amsterdams Cornelius Haga Lyceum tegen de Rijksoverheid heeft aangespannen. Als het Cornelius Haga Lyceum deze zaak morgen verliest, dan zal de financiering van deze enige islamitische middelbare school voor 1 december worden stopgezet. De rijksoverheid lijkt alles op alles te zetten om dit laatste bolwerk van voortgezet islamitisch onderwijs te vernietigen. Waarom toch?

Deze laatste vraag dringt zich op, omdat er in het geval van het Cornelius Haga Lyceum geen beroep wordt gedaan op de redenen die gewoonlijk naar voren worden gebracht om een school te sluiten. Er zijn goede argumenten om een school op te heffen. Zo kan de kwaliteit van het onderwijs onder de maat zijn en er kunnen ook te weinig leerlingen zijn die zich voor een school hebben ingeschreven. Maar laat het Cornelius Haga Lyceum nu juist op deze cruciale punten ruime voldoendes scoren. Volgens het inspectierapport uit 2019 is de kwaliteit van het wiskunde- en taalonderwijs ronduit goed en als we kijken naar de inschrijvingen, dan blijkt het leerlingenaantal van het Cornelius Haga Lyceum ondanks alle negatieve berichtgeving zelfs te zijn verdubbeld. Maar wat zijn dan de redenen die in de media worden genoemd worden om deze school te sluiten?

*Salafistisch*

De eerste reden die in maart van dit jaar door de Amsterdamse gemeente naar buiten werd gebracht om het Cornelius Haga Lyceum zo snel mogelijk op te heffen, is dat deze school een bolwerk zou zijn van salafistisch extremisme. Er zouden zelfs banden zijn tussen de schooldirectie en Tsjetsjeense terroristische organisaties. Voor deze extreme beschuldiging zijn echter geen bewijzen aangedragen. Het enige feit dat wel onomstotelijk vaststaat, is dat de directeur van deze school, Soner Atasoy, getrouwd is met een Tsjetsjeense vrouw met wie hij iedere zomer op vakantie gaat naar Tsjetsjeni. Maar dit maakt hem nog geen terrorist.

Een maand later blijkt het opeens niet meer over die vermeende link tussen het Cornelius Haga Lyceum en de Tsjetsjeense terroristen te gaan. De Rijksoverheid komt op 23 april met het bericht dat de bestuurders van het Cornelius Haga Lyceum zichzelf te veel honorarium hebben toebedeeld. De bestuursleden van deze school zouden zichzelf voor meer dan een fulltime baan laten betalen. Maar is dit echt het probleem? Een feit is wel dat de rector van deze school dag en nacht met deze school bezig is. Deze school is zijn leven en in die zin zou ik het zelfs begrijpelijk vinden als hij zichzelf een extraatje zou laten geven. Hoe dan ook, de financiering kan geen gegronde en aanwijsbare reden zijn om deze school te sluiten.

Nu komen wij bij de belangrijkste reden die de Rijksoverheid naar voren brengt om deze school te sluiten.

*Burgerschap*

Het derde argument is dat het Cornelius Haga Lyceum het burgerschapsonderwijs niet op orde zou hebben. Maar er is geen enkele school in Nederland die over het burgerschapsonderwijs een coherent verhaal kan vertellen. Als de rijksoverheid op deze toer blijft doorgaan, dan wordt er duidelijk met twee maten gemeten. Want waarom wordt dit argument wel gebruikt om het Cornelius Haga Lyceum op te heffen en alle andere scholen niet? De vraag stellen is hem beantwoorden.

Wie langer over deze vraag nadenkt, moet wel gaan vermoeden dat hier sprake is van een hetze tegen het islamitische onderwijs. Maar als dit vermoeden gegrond is, dan moet de het Rijk keihard worden teruggefloten. Deze hetze staat namelijk niet op zichzelf. Het gaat hier om een zaak die alle moslims in Nederland raakt.

Artikel 23 maakte het mogelijk dat religieuze gemeenschappen in Nederland hun eigen scholen mochten oprichten, maar kennelijk geldt dit niet voor de miljoen moslims die al generaties lang in Nederland leven. Wij Nederlanders moeten ons schamen. Voordat wij het burgerschapsonderwijs optuigen om onze normen en waarden over te dragen aan de nieuwkomers in onze samenleving, moeten wij eerst voor onze eigen moslims kunnen verantwoorden waarom wij hier met twee maten blijven meten. 

Martien Schreurs is *docent aan de Universiteit voor Humanistiek.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/columns-op...etze~b1dd5fa8/

----------


## Revisor

*Slob versus Haga: 0-1*

In achtergronden door Roemer van Oordt op 22-11-2019 | 18:00

Vandaag besloot de Raad van State dat onderwijsminister Arie Slob de financiering van het Cornelius Haga Lyceum per 1 december niet (volledig) mag stopzetten. Deze uitspraak geeft de leiding van de school ruimte om de zaak in Amsterdam over de rechtmatigheid van de aanwijzing van de minister om het schoolbestuur te laten vervangen op 9 december rustig af te wachten. Ook is er tijd om het hoger beroep bij de rechtbank in Den Haag tegen de Onderwijsinspectie over het vernietigende inspectierapport op 24 december te laten passeren. De advocaat van het Haga zegt alle vertrouwen in een goede afloop te hebben.

*Uitspraak Raad van State*
In de uitspraak van de hoogste bestuursrechter staat dat onderwijsminister Slob zich niet aan zijn eigen beleidsregels houdt. Die schrijven voor dat de bekostiging in stappen moet worden opgeschort; eerst voor 15 procent en na drie maanden opnieuw met 15 procent. Als het bestuur dan nog steeds niet aan de wettelijke voorschriften voldoet, mag het geld drie maanden later voor de volgende 30 procent worden ingehouden. Slob moet als gevolg van deze gevoelige nederlaag van de Raad van State ook de proceskosten betalen. Het gaat om 1369 euro.

*Rapport onderwijsinspectie*
De CU-bewindsman besloot op 15 oktober de geldkraan dicht te draaien omdat het schoolbestuur niet op tijd was opgestapt en er geen interim-bestuur(der) was aangewezen. Directeur Atasoy gaf toen aan dat de statuten van de school moeten worden gewijzigd omdat daarin staat dat een bestuurder belijdend moslim moet zijn en dat was de beoogde interim-bestuurder Marcel Heuver niet. De medezeggenschapsraad had al aangegeven voor een wijziging 6 weken nodig te hebben. Slob vond het een onzinargument en zette als eerste onderwijsminister het zware financieringsmiddel in.

Aanleiding voor deze heftige stap van de minister was een rapport van de Onderwijsinspectie, waarin wordt geconcludeerd dat de directie en het bestuur de school en leerlingen schade toebrengen. Er zou sprake zijn van financieel wanbeheer en van ondermaats burgerschapsonderwijs. Ook zouden de waarden van de democratie en de rechtsstaat leerlingen niet worden bijgebracht. Zaken waarover - zoals ik eerder schreef - in het nooit formeel naar buiten gebrachte conceptrapport uit december 2018 tegenovergestelde uitspraken worden gedaan. Soms zelfs zaken waar deze inspectie formeel niet over gaat of waarvan het bewijs flinterdun is. Daar komt bij dat de registeraccountant van het Haga geen financile onrechtmatigheden aantrof. De aantijgingen door de veiligheidsdiensten over banden met gewelddadig islamitisch extremisme, antidemocratisch onderwijs en salafistische aanjagers - daar waar alle heisa rondom het Cornelius Haga Lyceum mee begon - nam de inspectie overigens niet over.

*Gemeente*
Niet alleen het ministerie maar ook de gemeente Amsterdam wil af van het bestuur en de leiding van de school. Als er geen nieuw (interim) bestuur aantreed, wil wethouder Onderwijs Moorman (PvdA) een alternatief vinden waarbij de leerlingen bij elkaar kunnen blijven, op een plek waar de islamitische identiteit van het onderwijs gewaarborgd is.

*Hoe verder?*
De twee rechtszaken in december zullen waarschijnlijk meer duidelijk geven over de manier waarop het Cornelius Haga bekostigd zal worden. Als de Atasoys winnen blijft alles bij het oude. Trekt Slob aan het langste eind, dan wordt het Haga een met buitenlandse financiering en door ouders bekostigde privschool, en komt er ruimte voor andere initiatieven uit islamitische hoek voor voortgezet onderwijs in Amsterdam. Want daar is hoe dan ook behoefte aan.


Slob versus Haga: 0-1

----------


## Revisor

Hollandse Hoogte / Rob Engelaar

*Onderzoek: AIVD opereerde onrechtmatig bij Haga Lyceum

Zware beschuldigingen van de AIVD over radicale invloeden op het Cornelius Haga Lyceum, zijn onvoldoende onderbouwd. De inlichtingendienst heeft volgens toezichthouder CTIVD onzorgvuldig en zelfs onrechtmatig geopereerd.*

Bas Soetenhorst 06-12-19, 16:00 Laatste update: 16:03

De AIVD krijgt ervan langs in een vrijdagmiddag verschenen rapport van de Commissie van Toezicht op de Inlichtingen- en Veiligheidsdiensten (CTIVD), dat de omgang met het islamitische Haga Lyceum heeft onderzocht. Daarin staat dat beweringen van de inlichtingendienst over banden tussen richtinggevende personen op de school (volgens ingewijden schooldirecteur Soner Atasoy en een broer van hem) en terreurgroep het Kaukasus Emiraat, onvoldoende zijn onderbouwd. 

De beschuldiging dat de school de helft van het onderwijs wil besteden aan de salafistische geloofsleer is volgens het rapport te ongenuanceerd. Hetzelfde geldt voor de bewering dat betrokkenen scholieren ook buiten lestijden onder hun invloedssfeer willen brengen, en dat de Atasoys een rol spelen bij financiering van het Kaukasus Emiraat. Die terreurgroep is onder meer verantwoordelijk voor een aanslag op de metro in Moskou in 2010.

Juist deze onderdelen van het ambtsbericht dat de AIVD begin dit jaar naar verschillende overheidsinstanties stuurde, speelde een voorname rol in de beeldvorming rond de school, stelt de CTIVD. Volgens de toezichthouder had de AIVD duidelijker moeten zijn over wat de dienst niet wist. Zo was net vastgesteld dat leerlingen in aanraking kwamen met salafistisch en antidemocratisch gedachtegoed.

Dt de AIVD aan de bel trok in het belang van de nationale veiligheid, was op zichzelf begrijpelijk, aldus de CTIVD. De aanwezigheid van een aantal salafistische voormannen en plannen voor het onderwijs op langere termijn voedden de vrees dat de leerlingen gevormd zouden worden door antidemocratische, integratieondermijnende ideen.

*Positief rapport ingetrokken*

Maar die dreiging betreft de lange termijn. De Onderwijsinspectie en zeker de gemeente Amsterdam kregen van de AIVD juist de indruk dat er meteen iets moest gebeuren. Dat leidde ertoe dat de inspectie een bijna afgerond, positief rapport over de school introk en vervolgens een uiterst kritische rapportage maakte. Burgemeester Femke Halsema riep het schoolbestuur op onmiddellijk af te treden en moedigde ouders aan hun kinderen van het Haga Lyceum af te halen.

De CTIVD acht het mogelijk dat Halsema en de inspectie op het verkeerde been zijn gezet door de urgentie die de AIVD uitstraalde. Duidelijker (..) had aan de orde moeten komen dat de AIVD een situatie schetste die mogelijk in de toekomst zou kunnen ontstaan: een risico.

In de loop van 2019 ontstond in de media twijfel over de juistheid van de beschuldigingen. Uit het CTIVD-rapport blijkt dat hierover binnen de inlichtingendiensten al in maart discussie ontstond. Toen uitte een analist van een contra-terrorismeteam twijfels over de connectie van de Atasoys met het Kaukasus Emiraat en over de bewering dat zij de voorman daarvan hun leider noemden. In april belandde het twistpunt bij de afdeling Juridische Zaken van de AIVD, die kortweg meldde geen aanleiding te zien voor twijfel. De top van de AIVD werd niet gewaarschuwd. De CTIVD meent dat de AIVD op dit punt tekort is geschoten.

*Zorgwekkende karakter*

Daar komt bij dat de AIVD ten onrechte afhoudend reageerde toen de gemeente Amsterdam vroeg om onderbouwing van de bevindingen. De dienst krijgt ook verwijten over de uitvoerige aandacht voor zaken die ook op andere religieuze scholen gangbaar zijn, zoals gescheiden onderwijs voor jongens en meisjes en verplicht gebed. De duiding hiervan droeg bij aan het zorgwekkende karakter van de berichtgeving aan andere overheden. Maar omdat dit past binnen de vrijheid van onderwijs, had het achterwege moeten blijven, aldus de toezichthouder. Het ambtsbericht mist focus op de gedragingen die (..) de democratische rechtsorde kunnen ondermijnen.

Kritiek is er ook op een ambtsbericht van februari 2019 over de financin van de school. Zo werd een bedrag genoemd zonder te melden dat dit over meerdere jaren werd ontvangen en werden ongeoorloofde praktijken gesuggereerd die de AIVD niet kan staven. De financile kwesties waren bovendien bijvangst, waarover geen staatsgeheime inlichtingenberichten mogen worden uitgebracht zoals wel gebeurde.

Door die opeenstapeling van kritiek sneeuwt de conclusie onder dat de AIVD-berichten voor het merendeel zorgvuldig waren en dat de problemen zich toespitsen op vier zinnen en twee zinsneden uit een document van 4,5 pagina. De bevindingen zullen ongetwijfeld door het Hagabestuur worden gebruikt in de rechtszaak die maandag begint tegen het besluit van onderwijsminister Arie Slob om de schoolleiding te laten vervangen.

*Reacties*
De besluiten van eerder dit jaar van onderwijsminister Arie Slob, om het bestuur van het Cornelius Haga Lyceum de wacht aan te zeggen en financiering te staken, staan geheel los van het nu omstreden ambtsbericht van begin dit jaar van de AIVD. Dit stelt Slob in reactie op het rapport van de toezichthouder op de AIVD. Het rapport heeft geen invloed op de aanwijzing, aldus Slob over zijn besluiten. 

Volgens het ministerie van Onderwijs is de belangrijkste conclusie van de CTIVD dat de AIVD het ambtsbericht destijds mocht versturen. Op basis daarvan deed de Onderwijsinspectie zelfstandig onderzoek naar het Haga Lyceum. De conclusies van dat inspectierapport waren voor Slob aanleiding het bestuur te gelasten plaats te maken voor een interim-bestuurder, niet het ambtsbericht.

De gemeente Amsterdam stelt dat we blijven vertrouwen op informatie van de inlichtingen- en veiligheidsdiensten. De waarschuwing uit het ambtsbericht blijft ook na dit onderzoek overeind. Dat is voor ons de belangrijkste conclusie. Het stadsbestuur meent in het belang van de kinderen en goed onderwijs te hebben gehandeld.


https://www.ad.nl/binnenland/onderzo...eum~abf43a4fc/

----------


## IQVanEenGarnaal

Wat een vieze vuile flikkers zeg die AIVD

----------


## Revisor

Dat onderzoek van de CTIDV vind ik maar slapjes. Vind het te gekleurd. Ze nemen het teveel op voor de AIVD. Ik vermoed dat als een onafhankelijkere partij dit zou onderzoeken, de AIVD er het nog slechter van af zou brengen.

----------


## IQVanEenGarnaal

Ze worden nog beschermd ook nog

----------


## Revisor

*Veiligheidsdienst AIVD beging doodzonde bij opstellen ambtsbericht over Haga Lyceum*

De veiligheidsdienst AIVD heeft onrechtmatig en onzorgvuldig gehandeld bij het uitbrengen van twee ambtsberichten over het Cornelius Haga Lyceum. Dit blijkt uit onderzoek van toezichthouder CTIVD. Zo zijn de beweringen over banden van de schoolleiding met terroristen onvoldoende onderbouwd.

Tjerk Gualthrie van Weezel en Rik Kuiper6 december 2019, 16:00


Het pand van de AIVD in Zoetermeer. Beeld Freek van den Bergh / de Volkskrant

De berichten van de AIVD bevatten substantile gebreken, die op onderdelen tot onrechtmatigheden leiden, concludeert de Commissie van Toezicht op de Inlichtingen- en Veiligheidsdiensten in een rapport dat vrijdag naar de Tweede Kamer is gestuurd. Een van de berichten had bovendien nooit verstuurd mogen worden aan de gemeente Amsterdam en de Onderwijsinspectie.

Een doodzonde, noemt CTIVD-voorzitter Nico van Eijk de onjuistheden in het ambtsbericht. Als een overheid iets communiceert, moet dat kloppen. Dat geldt zeker voor de AIVD, die met geheime informatie werkt.

Directeur-generaal Dick Schoof van de AIVD reageert vooral op de positieve conclusies uit het onderzoek: de toezichthouder constateert dat de dienst terecht bezorgd was over de betrokkenheid van enkele salafistische voormannen bij de islamitische school. Onze waarschuwing voor dit risico op termijn bij het Cornelius Haga Lyceum staat ook na het onderzoek door de CTIVD overeind, laat Schoof via zijn woordvoerder weten.

In een brief aan de Tweede Kamer schrijft minister Ank Bijleveld (Binnenlandse Zaken) nog steeds volledig achter de beslissing van de AIVD te staan om informatie naar buiten te brengen over de geconstateerde dreiging. Dat de CTIVD in dit geval desalniettemin oordeelt dat de AIVD op onderdelen tekort is geschoten nemen wij serieus.


Kinderen bidden op het Cornelius Haga Lyceum in Amsterdam. Beeld Freek van den Bergh / de Volkskrant

*Belastende informatie*

De AIVD stuurde begin dit jaar twee ambtsberichten aan verschillende overheidsdiensten, waaronder de gemeente Amsterdam en de Onderwijsinspectie. Zij bevatten zeer belastende informatie over het Cornelius Haga Lyceum. Zo zouden er plannen zijn de helft van het curriculum te wijden aan de salafistische geloofsleer.

De Nationaal Cordinator Terrorismebestrijding en Veiligheid (NCTV) en de gemeente Amsterdam brachten de verontrustende informatie over de islamitische school in maart naar buiten. De gemeente staakte toen per direct de samenwerking met het Haga Lyceum. In de Tweede Kamer klonk de roep de school te sluiten.

In de maanden daarna groeide onder rechtsgeleerden en ouders van de school de kritiek op de werkwijze van de inlichtingendienst. Daarop besloot toezichthouder CTIVD vijf maanden geleden een onderzoek in te stellen naar de werkwijze van de dienst in deze casus. De commissie had daarbij toegang tot alle inlichtingeninformatie van de AIVD en sprak uitgebreid met betrokkenen.

De CTIVD zegt nu dat bij de veiligheidsdienst terecht de vrees leefde dat leerlingen op termijn gevormd zouden worden door middel van antidemocratisch en anti-integratief gedachtegoed. 

Bij het verspreiden van informatie over de school schoot de dienst echter wel tekort. Zo had de AIVD volgens de CTIVD in zijn berichten en de communicatie daarover duidelijker moeten zijn over wat de dienst niet wist. De AIVD had bijvoorbeeld geen bewijs dat op dat moment al salafistisch gedachtengoed aan leerlingen werd overgebracht. 


Burgemeester Femke Halsema spreekt betrokkenen van het islamitische Haga College. De ontmoeting mislukte omdat er te weinig stoelen waren. Beeld Guus Dubbelman / de Volkskrant

*Terroristische groepering*

In totaal bestempelt de toezichthouder vier zinnen en drie zinsneden uit het eerste ambtsbericht als onrechtmatig danwel onzorgvuldig. Het betreft vooral de passages waarover dit voorjaar veel ophef ontstond. Die zijn volgens de CTIVD dan ook van wezenlijk belang voor de algehele strekking van het bericht.

De toezichthouder oordeelt bijvoorbeeld dat de AIVD over onvoldoende inlichtingen beschikt om te kunnen schrijven dat directeur-bestuurder Soner Atasoy en zijn broer Son Tekin Atasoy, die als beleidsmedewerker aan de school verbonden is, in de periode 2009-2012 contact onderhielden met de terroristische groepering het Kaukasus Emiraat.

Het is niet dat er niets aan zon passage ten grondslag ligt, zegt secretaris Jantine Kervel-de Goei van de CTIVD. Er zijn aanwijzingen, maar die zijn niet voldoende om dit te kunnen dragen. Datzelfde geldt voor de zin in het ambtsbericht waarin staat dat de broers de rebellenleider van het Emiraat van de Kaukasus hun leider noemen.

Dat de AIVD in een van de ambtsberichten schrijft dat de broers in verband worden gebracht met de financiering van het emiraat, bestempelt de CTIVD als een te ongenuanceerd beeld. Ook de bewering uit het eerste ambtsbericht dat de Atasoys de helft van het curriculum aan de salafistische geloofsleer willen wijden, is volgens de toezichthouder ongenuanceerd.

Een tweede ambtsbericht, dat rept over mogelijke financile malversaties door bestuurders van de school, bevat een passage die onvoldoende genuanceerd is. Dat bericht had de AIVD volgens de toezichthouder bovendien alleen aan het Openbaar Ministerie mogen verstrekken. En niet aan andere partijen zoals de gemeente Amsterdam, de Onderwijsinspectie en het ministerie van Onderwijs. Ook dat vindt de CTIVD ernstig.

Soner Atasoy wil telefonisch geen vragen beantwoorden over het CTIVD-rapport. Hij verwijst naar een tamelijk academische verhandeling die de school op de website heeft geplaatst, met dit als eerste zin is: Het Cornelius Haga Lyceum heeft kennis genomen van een krachtig signaal van de CTIVD, waarbij er geen andere winnaars zijn dan de rechtsstaat.


Het Haga Lyceum krijgt de laatste maanden veel aandacht van de pers. Beeld Guus Dubbelman / de Volkskrant

----------


## Revisor

Wat de AIVD niet had mogen schrijven in het ambtsbericht

*Salafistisch gedachtegoed
(...) willen de helft van het curriculum aan de salafistische geloofsleer wijden en zijn van plan om ook buiten reguliere lestijden scholieren onder hun invloedssfeer te brengen.*

Dit is een van de passages die begin maart tot grote beroering leidde. Zo zei de Amsterdamse onderwijswethouder Marjolein Moorman dat er op de school antidemocratisch onderwijs werd gegeven, het was voor haar een belangrijke reden om de subsidiring van de school op te schorten.

De CTIVD concludeert nu dat de zin ongenuanceerd is. Wat de precieze toedracht is, blijft onduidelijk. Als we daar te veel over zeggen, onthullen we staatsgeheimen, aldus CTIVD-secretaris Jantine Kervel-de Goei. Maar in het rapport schrijft de CTIVD wel dat de AIVDduidelijker had moeten zijn naar de ontvangers dat niet concreet was vastgesteld dat het salafistisch gedachtengoed reeds werd uitgedragen op de school. Daarmee had de urgentie van de berichtgeving door de ontvangers beter kunnen worden ingeschat. Dit gebrek aan duidelijkheid is onzorgvuldig.

*Homoseksualiteit niet bespreekbaar
Het dienstverband van een docent kon geen doorgang vinden, omdat deze persoon van plan was om homoseksualiteit te bespreken met de leerlingen.*

Volgens de CTIVD is dit een van de zinnen die zodanig zijn verwoord dat zij strikt genomen wl onderbouwd kunnen worden door (betrouwbare) inlichtingen, maar desondanks een te ongenuanceerd beeld geeft van de onderliggende inlichtingeninformatie. Kervel-de Goei: De bewering is dus niet uit de lucht gegrepen, maar bevatte een kern van waarheid. In het rapport schrijft de CTIVD daarover dat meerdere factoren bijdroegen aan het feit dat het dienstverband geen doorgang vond.

Dat sluit aan bij de verklaring die directeur-bestuurder Soner Atasoy eerder in de Volkskrant opperde voor de passage. Hij vertelde dat een CKV-docent tijdens een sollicitatiegesprek zei dat die homoseksualiteit met leerlingen wilde bespreken. Atasoy zou slechts hebben gezegd dat dit niet logisch paste binnen het vak CKV, en wees de sollicitant naar eigen zeggen om andere redenen af.

*Geen islamitische wetsschool
Het beleid en de leer van de school is gebaseerd op de Koran en de Sunna waarbij zij geen islamitische wetsschool aanhangen.*

Er is bij de AIVD onvoldoende onderbouwing om deze passage overeind te houden, stelt de CTIVD. De zin had dus nooit zo in het ambtsbericht opgenomen mogen worden. Dat lijkt voor islamleken misschien niet zo relevant, maar is het wel degelijk. Het niet aanhangen van een wetsschool is binnen de islam namelijk een belangrijk kenmerk van salafisten. Of, zoals de CTIVD schrijft: Dit is een kenmerk dat de school binnen het fundamentalistische spectrum van de islam plaatst. Het was dus deze passage, waarop critici zich konden baseren toen zij stelden dat het Haga Lyceum een salafistenschool is.

Overigens schrijft het Haga Lyceum zelf op de website onder het kopje Kernwaarden dat de school onderwijs biedt dat zijn grondslag en bestaansrecht vindt in de islam, de islam zoals begrepen en uitgelegd door de vier traditionele wetsscholen.

*Contact met kaukasus Emiraat
Het is bekend dat zij in de periode 2009-2012 contact onderhielden met de terroristische groepering het Kaukasus Emiraat (...) noemden de rebellenleider van het Emiraat van de Kaukasus hun leider.*

De vermeende banden van de gebroeders Atasoy met een terroristische organisatie kregen veel aandacht in de media, maar hadden volgens de CTIVD niet op deze manier in het ambtsbericht mogen staan.

In het rapport onthult de CTIVDdat de twee zinnen waar de toezichthouder over struikelt dit voorjaar ook bij de AIVD intern al ter discussie stonden. Een analist van een andere afdeling liet weten dat hij, nadat het ambtsbericht was verstuurd, twijfelde aan de informatie over de banden van de Atasoys met het Kaukasus Emiraat. Juristen van de dienst hielden vol dat de passage niet gecorrigeerd hoefde te worden.

Gezien de grote maatschappelijke ophef die er toen al was over het bericht, verbaast het de CTIVD zeer dat de betrokken medewekers de leiding van de AIVD niet op de hoogte hadden gesteld van de gerezen twijfel.

*Financiering van Kaukasus Emiraat
(...) en worden in verband gebracht met financiering van het Kaukasus Emiraat.*

Ook deze bewering uit het ambtsbericht geeft volgens de CTIVD een te ongenuanceerd beeld. Over de onderliggende informatie die de dienst wel heeft, geeft de toezichthouder vervolgens geen nadere toelichting.

De Atasoys vertelden eerder aan de Volkskrant dat de inlichtingendienst tussen 2009 en 2012 onderzoek deed naar hun connecties met Tsjetsjenen. Dat was volgens Soner Atasoy nadat een zakenpartner de AIVD getipt zou hebben. We hadden een conflict en hij dreigde een melding te doen bij de AIVD. Zo word je dus genaaid.

Son Tekin Atasoy: Hij zou vertellen dat we Tsjetsjenen helpen. We gingen om met veel Tsjetsjenen, kwamen op hun bruiloften. Daar komen ook mensen die hebben gevochten. Maar je kunt er niet door een Nederlandse bril naar kijken. Soms steunt de ene helft van een Tsjetsjeense familie de Russen en de andere helft het verzet.

En wat de AIVD wel had mogen schrijven in het ambtsbericht

*Contact met leiders Emiraat in Belgi
Degenen met wie (...) en (...)in contact stonden waren de leiders van het Emiraat in Belgi.*

Deze bewering wordt volgens de CTIVD ondersteund door voldoende bewijs. De vraag die openblijft: wie zijn die leiders en waaruit bestond dat contact?

Eerder zeiden Soner en Son Tekin Atasoy tegen de Volkskrant dat ze al bijna twintig jaar veel omgaan met Tsjetsjenen. De eerste die ze leerden kennen, was ene Ali uit Rotterdam, een bewoner van het asielzoekerscentrum waar de broers het onverkochte brood van hun Rotterdamse bakkerij naartoe brachten. Samen met Ali ontfermden de Atasoys zich in 2001 over de beroemde Tsjetsjeense kinderdansgroep Daymohk (Mijn land), die een bezoek aan Nederland bracht. Later kwamen er Tsjetsjenen werken in de bakkerijen die de Atasoys exploiteerden. Via de Tsjetsjenen uit de bakkerij leerde Soner ook zijn Tsjetsjeense vrouw kennen. Sinds hun huwelijk in 2004 heeft hij Tsjetsjeni naar eigen zeggen drie keer bezocht.

*Gescheiden onderwijs mannen en vrouwen
Er wordt gestreefd naar gescheiden onderwijs tussen mannen en vrouwen; een groot deel van het onderwijs wordt nu al gescheiden gegeven*

Dit klopt zonder meer. De school heeft er ook nooit geheimzinnig over gedaan te streven naar gescheiden klassen. Omdat dat door de omvang van de school nog niet altijd lukt, zitten meisjes in veel klassen aan een andere kant van het lokaal dan jongens. Tijdens het gebed verblijven menstruerende meisjes in een aparte ruimte. Het is dan ook niet verrassend dat de CTIVD constateert dat deze passage voldoende is onderbouwd.

Toch is de CTIVD ook kritisch over het opnemen van deze passage omdat die kenmerken niet aantonen dat de school verdergaat dan binnen de vrijheid van godsdienst (en in dit geval ook de vrijheid van onderwijs) is toegestaan. Deze kenmerken, die ook aanwezig zijn binnen religieuze scholen uit verschillende andere geloofsrichtingen, kunnen niet zonder meer worden aangevoerd om een risico of een dreiging te onderbouwen.

*Salafistische aanjagers
(...) omringen zich met salafistische aanjagers, zoals (...)*

De eerste zin van het persbericht dat de CTIVDvrijdag verstuurde luidt: De AIVD heeft terecht besloten om gegevens te verstrekken (...) over het Cornelius Haga Lyceum en bij de school betrokken personen.Dit gaat over een groep radicale figuren die op uiteenlopende manieren contact hebben gehad met de schoolleiding. Het is algemeen bekend dat de dienst hier onder meer doelt op docent Kasim Tekin, die verbonden is aan de salafistische jongerenorganisatie Moslimjongeren Almere, de Britse shariageleerde Haitham al-Haddad, die de school heeft bezocht en Abdullah ztrk, van wie bekend is dat meerdere uitreizigers bij hem lezingen en lessen hebben gevolgd. Hun betrokkenheid vormt op termijn mogelijk een dreiging voor de veiligheid, concludeert de CTIVD. En dat is iets waar de dienst terecht overheidsdiensten van op de hoogte wilde brengen.



Kinderen bidden op het Cornelius Haga Lyceum in Amsterdam. Beeld Freek van den Bergh


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...ceum~bc41bf63/

----------


## Revisor

*Kamer: fouten AIVD doen niet af aan bezwaren tegen Haga Lyceum*

Coalitie- en oppositiepartijen blijven minister Arie Slob (Onderwijs, ChristenUnie) steunen in zijn voornemen de bekostiging van het Cornelius Haga Lyceum stop te zetten. Maandag dient in Amsterdam de rechtszaak die het Haga tegen deze stap van de bewindsman heeft aangespannen.

Remco Meijer en Rik Kuiper8 december 2019, 12:45


Leerlingen van het Cornelius Haga Lyceum vorige maand bij het gerechtshof. Beeld ANP

De toezichthouder op inlichtingendienst AIVD kwam vrijdag met stevige kritiek op twee ambtsberichten die de geheime dienst naar buiten bracht over de omstreden islamitische school. De berichten bevatten volgens toezichthouder CTIVD substantile gebreken, die op onderdelen tot onrechtmatigheden leiden. CTIVD-voorzitter Nico van Eijk noemde dat een doodzonde.

Maar de CTIVD zegt ook dat bij de AIVD terecht de vrees leefde dat leerlingen op termijn gevormd zouden worden door middel van antidemocratisch en anti-integratief gedachtegoed, zegt Kamerlid Paul van Meenen van coalitiepartij D66. Ik blijf er bij: deze school moet dicht en had er nooit mogen komen.

Kamerlid Jasper van Dijk van oppositiepartij SP: De kern van de bezwaren tegen deze school staat nog recht overeind. Er zijn twijfels over de financiering en de burgerschapsvorming. Gescheiden onderwijs voor jongens en meisjes kan in 2019 echt niet meer, dat komt zelfs op streng christelijke scholen niet meer voor. En de omgang met de Inspectie van het Onderwijs is natuurlijk ook beneden alle peil, terwijl Slob steeds heel keurig blijft.

De overheid heeft het Haga Lyceum nooit gewild, maar moest na talrijke rechtszaken in september 2017 toch bekostiging verstrekken. Het leek goed te gaan op de school, totdat de AIVD op 15 januari onder meer meldde dat er plannen waren de helft van het curriculum aan de salafistische geloofsleer te wijden. Directeur-bestuurder Soner Atasoy en zijn broer, die als beleidsmedewerker op de school werkt, verkeren sinds 2000 in een salafistische en radicale omgeving en omringen zich nu met salafistische aanjagers. Ze zouden contacten hebben onderhouden met een terroristische groepering, het Kaukasus Emiraat.

Begin maart keerde de Inspectie onverrichter zake huiswaarts, toen zij een onaangekondigd bezoek aan de school wilde afleggen. De directie van het lyceum zei toen de veiligheid van de inspecteurs niet te kunnen garanderen.

*Stapsgewijs*

Minister Slob heeft bij herhaling gezegd dat de wettelijke basis om scholen te sluiten voor de overheid ontbreekt, tot frustratie van een meerderheid van de Kamer. De uitzonderlijke aanwijzing die Slob aan het Haga Lyceum gaf om het bestuur te vervangen, werd niet opgevolgd.

Daarop besloot Slob per 1 december de bekostiging te stoppen, maar die maatregel werd eind november met een voorlopige voorziening bij de Raad van State ongedaan gemaakt. De bekostiging zou volgens eigen regels van het ministerie van Onderwijs slechts stapsgewijs kunnen worden stopgezet. 

Maandag buigt de rechtbank in Amsterdam zich over de rechtmatigheid van de aanwijzing. In die zaak heeft de minister de ambtsberichten als belangrijke bewijsstukken ingebracht. De vraag is hoe de rechter zal omgaan met de passages die de CTIVD als onrechtmatig of ongenuanceerd bestempelt. Zo concludeerde de toezichthouder dat de AIVD niet had mogen opschrijven dat de Atasoys contact onderhielden met het Kaukasus Emiraat.

Slob zei twee weken geleden in de Tweede Kamer tijdens het Vragenuur dat hij deze rechtszaak met vertrouwen tegemoet ziet. Hij hoopt dat de rechter nog dit kalenderjaar vonnis wijst. Daarnaast heeft het Haga Lyceum nog een aparte rechtszaak lopen tegen de Inspectie.

*Strenger*

Intussen hebben Slob en collega-minister Ingrid van Engelshoven (die over het onderwijsstelsel gaat) wel wetgeving in gang gezet die scherper toezicht op scholen mogelijk maakt. Het wetsvoorstel Meer ruimte voor nieuwe scholen ligt bij de Eerste Kamer, nadat het in oktober door de Tweede Kamer is aangenomen. Het verruimt de grondslagen om scholen te stichten, maar onder strengere voorwaarden: vooraf verricht de Inspectie een kwaliteitstoets.

Daarnaast schreven Slob en Van Engelshoven in juni aan de Tweede Kamer dat zij het instrumentarium voor onderwijstoezicht op vier punten willen uitbreiden. Maar dat kost tijd, want daarvoor is wetgeving nodig.

De bewindslieden willen sneller kunnen ingrijpen in spoedeisende gevallen, de definitie van wanbeheer wordt uitgebreid, bekostigingssancties moeten straks met grotere bedragen kunnen worden opgelegd (nu 15 procent van de door de school te ontvangen gelden) en bekostiging moet in haar geheel beindigd kunnen worden bij extremisme of de verspreiding van antidemocratisch gedachtegoed.

https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...ceum~b1b9f44b/

----------


## Revisor

> Over welke mensenrechten heb jij het: de *Caro-verklaring van de mensenrechten in de islam* of over de *Universele Verklaring van de Rechten van de Mens (UVRM)* ?



*EVRM (Europees verdrag tot de bescherming van de rechten van de mens en de fundamentele vrijheden.)

Art. 9 Vrijheid van gedachte, geweten en godsdienst*
Eenieder heeft recht op vrijheid van gedachte, geweten en godsdienst; dit recht omvat tevens de vrijheid om van godsdienst of overtuiging te veranderen, alsmede de vrijheid hetzij alleen, hetzij met anderen, zowel in het openbaar als in zijn particuliere leven zijn godsdienst of overtuiging te belijden door de eredienst, door het onderwijzen ervan, door de practische toepassing ervan en het onderhouden van de geboden en voorschriften.

De vrijheid van godsdienst of overtuiging te belijden kan aan geen andere beperkingen zijn onderworpen dan die welke bij de wet zijn voorzien, en die in een democratische samenleving nodig zijn voor de openbare orde, gezondheid of zedelijkheid of de bescherming van de rechten en vrijheden van anderen

*Universele Verklaring van de Rechten van de Mens

Art. 18.*
Een ieder heeft het recht op vrijheid van gedachte, van geweten en van godsdienst; dit recht sluit de vrijheid in van godsdienst of van overtuiging te veranderen, alsmede de vrijheid, zijn godsdienst of zijn overtuiging te belijden, alleen of gemeenschappelijk, zowel in het openbaar als in eigen kring, door middel van onderwijs, praktijk, eredienst en ritus.

*Art. 26.*Een ieder heeft recht op opvoeding. De opvoeding moet kosteloos zijn, tenminste wat het lager en het fundamenteel onderwijs betreft. Het lager onderwijs is verplicht. Het technisch en beroepsonderwijs moet veralgemeend worden, de toegang tot de hogere studin moet in volledige gelijkheid mogelijk zijn voor allen in verhouding tot hun verdienste.

De opvoeding moet gericht zijn op de volledige ontplooiing van de menselijke persoonlijkheid en op de versterking van de eerbied voor de rechten van de mens en voor de fundamentele vrijheden. Zij moet het begrip, de verdraagzaamheid en de vriendschap onder alle volken en onder alle ras- of godsdienstgroepen bevorderen en de uitbreiding van het werk der Verenigde Naties voor het handhaven van de vrede in de hand werken.

De ouders hebben, bij voorrang, het recht de aard van de aan hun kinderen te geven opvoeding te kiezen.


*Internationaal Verdrag inzake Economische, Sociale en Culturele Rechten.

Artikel 13 lid 3 en 4*
3. De Staten die partij zijn bij dit Verdrag verbinden zich de vrijheid te eerbiedigen van ouders of wettige voogden om voor hun kinderen of pupillen andere dan door de overheid opgerichte scholen te kiezen, die beantwoorden aan de door de Staat vast te stellen of goed te keuren minimumonderwijsnormen en hun godsdienstige en zedelijke opvoeding te verzekeren overeenkomstig hun eigen overtuiging.

4. Geen onderdeel van dit artikel mag zodanig worden uitgelegd dat het de vrijheid aantast van individuele personen of rechtspersonen inrichtingen voor onderwijs op te richten en daaraan leiding te geven, met inachtneming evenwel van de in het eerste lid van dit artikel neergelegde beginselen en van de voorwaarde dat het aan deze inrichtingen gegeven onderwijs beantwoordt aan door de Staat vastgestelde minimumnormen.


*Internationaal Verdrag inzake Burgerrechten en Politieke Rechten

Artikel 27*
In Staten waar zich etnische, godsdienstige of linguistische minderheden bevinden, mag aan personen die tot die minderheden behoren niet het recht worden ontzegd, in gemeenschap met de andere leden van hun groep, hun eigen cultuur te beleven, hun eigen godsdienst te belijden en in de praktijk toe te passen, of zich van hun eigen taal te bedienen.

*Verdrag inzake de Rechten van het Kind

Artikel 14. lid 1 en 2:*
1. De Staten die partij zijn, eerbiedigen het recht van het kind op vrijheid van gedachte, geweten en godsdienst.

2. De Staten die partij zijn, eerbiedigen de rechten en plichten van de ouders en, indien van toepassing, van de wettige voogden, om het kind te leiden in de uitoefening van dit recht op een wijze die verenigbaar is met de zich ontwikkelende vermogens van het kind.

*Artikel 18.*
1. De Staten die partij zijn, doen alles wat in hun vermogen ligt om de erkenning te verzekeren van het beginsel dat beide ouders de gezamenlijke verantwoordelijkheid dragen voor de opvoeding en de ontwikkeling van het kind. Ouders of, al naargelang het geval, wettige voogden, hebben de eerste verantwoordelijkheid voor de opvoeding en de ontwikkeling van het kind. Het belang van het kind is hun allereerste zorg.

2. Om de toepassing van de in dit Verdrag genoemde rechten te waarborgen en te bevorderen, verlenen de Staten die partij zijn, passende bijstand aan ouders en wettige voogden bij de uitoefening van hun verantwoordelijkheden die de opvoeding van het kind betreffen, en waarborgen zij de ontwikkeling van instellingen, voorzieningen en diensten voor kinderzorg.

3. De Staten die partij zijn, nemen alle nodige passende maatregelen om te waarborgen dat kinderen van werkende ouders recht hebben op gebruikmaking van diensten en voorzieningen voor kinderzorg waarvoor zij in aanmerking komen.

*Artikel 30.*
In de Staten waarin etnische of godsdienstige minderheden, taalminderheden of personen behorend tot de oorspronkelijke bevolking voorkomen, wordt het kind dat daartoe behoort niet het recht ontzegd te zamen met andere leden van zijn groep zijn cultuur te beleven, zijn eigen godsdienst te belijden en daarnaar te leven, of zich van zijn eigen taal te bedienen.

----------


## Revisor

*NIEUWS ISLAMITISCH ONDERWIJS

Islamitisch onderwijs groeit: aantal leerlingen in tien jaar tijd met 60 procent toegenomen*

Islamitisch onderwijs is in opmars, ondanks de discussie die woedt over de wenselijkheid ervan. Het aantal leerlingen op islamitische basisscholen in Nederland is in tien jaar tijd met ruim 60 procent toegenomen.

Arnout le Clercq en Irene de Zwaan11 december 2019, 5:00


De islamitische basisschool Al Amana in Zeist. Beeld Marcel van den Bergh / de Volkskrant

Dit blijkt uit cijfers van de Dienst Uitvoering Onderwijs (DUO), die de Volkskrant heeft opgevraagd. De trend is opvallend, omdat het aantal leerlingen in het protestants en katholiek onderwijs al decennia stabiel is. Het islamitisch basisonderwijs telde in 2008 nog 9.324 leerlingen, in 2018 zijn dit er 15.078.

Een aanvraag voor een islamitische school wordt in eerste instantie behandeld door de gemeente. Die kijkt of er in de regio genoeg animo voor is, een wettelijke voorwaarde om overheidsfinanciering te krijgen. In de periode 2014-2019 werden 17 aanvragen ingediend, waarvan er uiteindelijk 15 werden gehonoreerd. 

Wanneer de gemeente de aanvraag afwijst, kunnen schoolbestuurders zich wenden tot het ministerie van Onderwijs. Wordt ook daar geen goedkeuring verleend, dan biedt de Raad van State de laatste strohalm. De hoogste rechtsprekende instantie boog zich sinds 2016 vier keer over een aanvraag voor islamitisch basisonderwijs: voor Zoetermeer en Dordrecht werd die afgewezen, voor Zeist en Westland kwam groen licht.

*Lokale partijen tegen*
In Zeist ging de gemeenteraad na de uitspraak onmiddellijk overstag. Inmiddels is de islamitische basisschool met meer dan 200 leerlingen begonnen. Het getouwtrek in het Westland is echter nog niet voorbij. Lokale partijen zijn mordicus tegen de komst van een islamitische school en weigeren zich neer te leggen bij de uitspraak van de rechter dat de school aan alle wettelijke eisen voldoet.



Onderwijsminister Arie Slob zag zich hierdoor gedwongen de raad middels een zogeheten indeplaatsstelling buitenspel te zetten. De gemeenteraad ging hiertegen in beroep. Maandag diende de zaak bij de Raad van State in Den Haag. Over zes weken volgt de uitspraak.

Niet alleen in lokale raden, ook in Den Haag staat islamitisch onderwijs ter discussie. Publicaties over de omstreden lesmethode Help! Ik word volwassen en de slepende controverse rondom het Cornelius Haga Lyceum in Amsterdam riepen bij de VVD en PvdA de vraag op of het niet tijd wordt om wetsartikel 23, waarin de vrijheid van onderwijs is verankerd, te moderniseren.

Dat het islamitisch onderwijs desondanks groeit, is het gevolg van de kwaliteitsslag die het heeft gemaakt, zegt religiewetenschapper en onderwijskundige Cok Bakker, verbonden aan de Universiteit Utrecht. Het bestuur is beter georganiseerd en de kwaliteit is daardoor toegenomen: [color=red]islamitische scholen scoren al vijf jaar op rij het beste op de Cito-toets. Bij het berekenen van deze Cito-scores worden wel ongunstige factoren in de thuissituatie, zoals schuldenproblematiek, laag opleidingsniveau en herkomst van ouders, meegenomen. De beeldvorming van het islamitisch basisonderwijs is verbeterd, zowel bij ouders als naar de Onderwijsinspectie toe, zegt Bakker. Die oordeelde tien jaar geleden nog dat de kwaliteit van het islamitisch onderwijs overwegend ondermaats was.



*Geloofsidentiteit*
Nederland telt 54 islamitische basisscholen en twee islamitische scholen voor voortgezet onderwijs. Ongeveer n op de acht moslimkinderen gaat naar een islamitische basisschool, 1,07 procent van het totale aantal basisschoolleerlingen. Ter vergelijking: iets meer dan 60 procent van de Nederlandse kinderen gaat naar een protestantse of katholieke basisschool.

Kinderen voelen zich op onze scholen thuis, waardoor ze optimaal presteren, zegt Gkhan oban, voorzitter van de koepelvereniging Islamitische Schoolbesturen Organisatie (ISBO). De geloofsidentiteit van islamitische scholen draagt volgens hem in positieve zin bij aan de onderwijskwaliteit.

Onderwijsdeskundige Bakker zet hier vraagtekens bij. Het staat natuurlijk buiten kijf dat kinderen beter leren in een omgeving die vertrouwd is en veilig aanvoelt. Maar, voegt hij daaraan toe, voor diversiteit valt ook iets te zeggen. Daar kun je immers ook van leren. We leven nu eenmaal in een pluriforme samenleving, je moet met verschillen kunnen omgaan.

Met medewerking van Sarah Haddou en Semina Ajrovic.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...omen~b65d96b9/

----------


## Revisor

*Inspectie wilde van Haga-top af*

*Bijzonder Onderwijs* De onderwijsinspectie dreigde met sluiting van het Haga Lyceum als de directeur niet vertrok.

*Andreas Kouwenhoven Kasper van Laarhoven 15 december 2019 om 21:30*


Het Cornelius Haga Lyceum. Foto Olivier Middendorp

De Inspectie van het Onderwijs trad buiten haar bevoegdheden en leed aan tunnelvisie in haar onderzoek naar het Cornelius Haga Lyceum in Amsterdam. Tot die conclusie komen vier hoogleraren onderwijsrecht na onderzoek van NRC. Daaruit blijkt onder meer dat de inspecteurs nog tijdens het lopende onderzoek naar de omstreden islamitische school het bestuur onder druk zetten om schooldirecteur Soner Atasoy aan de kant te zetten. De vier hoogleraren roepen de inspectie op haar handelen in deze zaak te evalueren.

Nadat de AIVD in januari dit jaar waarschuwde voor radicale salafisten op en rondom het Haga, gooide de inspectie een positief rapport over de school in de prullenbak. Maanden later kwam ze in een nieuw onderzoek tot een negatief oordeel  onder meer over de financin. Hierop kondigde minister Arie Slob (Onderwijs, ChristenUnie) aan de bekostiging van de school te stoppen.

Gedurende het nieuwe onderzoek ontbood de inspectie op 19 april twee Haga-bestuursleden op haar hoofdkantoor. Het bestuur moest zich afvragen of Atasoy wel degene op de juiste plek is. Er werd gesuggereerd dat als het bestuur niet tegen hem in zou grijpen, de school zou moeten sluiten.

*Zwaard van Damocles*

Volgens Pieter Huisman, hoogleraar onderwijsrecht aan de Erasmus Universiteit, dreigde de inspectie hier met een zogenoemde aanwijzing, terwijl dit de bevoegdheid van de minister is. Dit zware middel wordt hier ingezet als een zwaard van Damocles tegen een directeur die ongewenst gedrag vertoont. Dat is uiteraard niet de bedoeling.

Ook emeritus hoogleraar onderwijsrecht Paul Zoontjens (Tilburg University) noemt het handelen van de inspectie onaanvaardbaar. Zoontjens: In mijn ogen kan nu niet langer worden volgehouden dat de inspectie onafhankelijk en onpartijdig is geweest in deze casus.

Uit interne e-mails verkregen op basis van de Wet Openbaarheid Bestuur, blijkt dat minister Arie Slob (Onderwijs, ChristenUnie) al in maart het nadrukkelijke verzoek uitte alle mogelijkheden te verkennen de financiering van de school te stoppen, desnoods buiten de reguliere onderwijswetgeving om. Het onderzoek moest vanuit dit perspectief worden voorbereid, mailde een directeur van het ministerie van Onderwijs in maart aan Inspecteur-generaal Monique Vogelzang. Zij ontkent dat deze boodschap aan haar was gericht, maar de onderwijsexperts noemen de mail ongepast. Dit leest als een instructie aan de inspectie, en dat kn helemaal niet, zegt Miek Laemers, emeritus hoogleraar onderwijsrecht aan de Vrije Universiteit Amsterdam (VU).

De experts vragen zich bovendien af waarom de inspectie deelnam aan vergaderingen van een ambtelijke taskforce, die opties verkende om het Haga te sluiten. De inspectie zegt dat zij aanschoof om uitleg te geven over haar eigen rol, maar notulen suggereren dat ze meedacht over de meest kansrijke opties om een belastend dossier op te bouwen. De hoogleraren noemen dit niet verstandig. Ik had mij er niet toe laten verleiden vanwege het risico dat je bevooroordeeld raakt, zegt Rene van Schoonhoven, hoogleraar onderwijsrecht aan de VU.

Nu betreft het een islamitische school, straks een andere.Er worden grenzen overschreden en dat is zorgelijk, zegt Van Schoonhoven. De onderwijsinspectie zegt in een reactie achter het Haga-onderzoek te staan. We hebben van niemand opdracht gekregen om ons onderzoek op een bepaalde manier in te richten of tot een bepaalde uitkomst te komen.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2019/12/15...op-af-a3983943

----------


## Revisor

*Het stond al vast: de leiding van het Haga moest weg

Onderwijs* Een AIVD-bericht over ondemocratisch onderwijs leidde tot diverse maatregelen tegen het Cornelius Haga Lyceum. Nu blijkt die melding deels onvoldoende onderbouwd. Verslag van een overheidscampagne tegen de school.

Andreas KouwenhovenKasper van Laarhoven 15 december 2019 om 21:16


Cornelius Haga Lyceum in Amsterdam. Foto David van Dam

*Wat is het nieuws?*

- De Inspectie van het Onderwijs trad buiten haar bevoegdheden en *leed aan tunnelvisie* in haar onderzoek naar het Cornelius Haga Lyceum in Amsterdam. Tot die conclusie komen vier hoogleraren onderwijsrecht na onderzoek van NRC.

- Nadat de veiligheidsdienst AIVD in januari van dit jaar waarschuwde voor radicale salafisten, gooide de inspectie *een positief rapport over de school in de prullenbak*. Maanden later kwam ze in een nieuw onderzoek tot een zeer negatief oordeel  onder meer over de financin. Hierop kondigde minister Arie Slob aan de bekostiging van de school te stoppen.

- Ook dreigde de onderwijsinspectie met sluiting van het Haga Lyceum als de directeur niet vertrok, terwijl dit de bevoegdheid van de minister is.

- De hoogleraren roepen op tot evaluatie van de hele zaak. De onderwijsinspectie zegt in een reactie nog steeds achter het Haga-onderzoek te blijven staan.

Femke Halsema: Overigens ben ik heel benieuwd wat het tekeningetje betekende dat u mij stuurde. Soner Atasoy: Welk tekeningetje? Dat was een middelvinger.

Halsema: Dat dacht ik al. Goed.

Atasoy: Ja, alstublieft.

Dank u wel.

Voor de middelvinger of voor het gesprek?

Het gesprek.

Het is kwart voor vijf, donderdag 7 maart 2019. Een verbeten Soner Atasoy zit tegenover burgemeester Femke Halsema, onderwijswethouder Marjolein Moorman en vier ambtenaren in de collegekamer op de tweede verdieping van het stadhuis van Amsterdam. Tussen hen in staat een ovale tafel, vier meter breed. Atasoy heeft net gehoord dat hij afscheid moet nemen van het Cornelius Haga Lyceum, de islamitische middelbare school die hij anderhalf jaar eerder heeft opgericht. Per bode was hij gesommeerd binnen een uur op het stadhuis te zijn. Zijn antwoord, getekend op de brief retour: een middelvinger.

Over uw school hebben ons heel verontrustende signalen bereikt, was Halsema van wal gestoken, nadat zij en Atasoy achtereenvolgens hadden aangekondigd het gesprek op te nemen. Volgens terrorismebestrijder NCTV wordt op het Haga Lyceum antidemocratisch onderwijs gegeven. Er zijn mensen aan uw school verbonden  waaronder uzelf  die een verleden hebben in extremistische organisaties. De burgemeester vertrouwt er niet op dat het Haga leerlingen op een veilige democratische manier vormt. Maatregelen moeten er komen. Het curriculum dient met de beginselen van de democratische rechtsstaat in overeenstemming te worden gebracht. Degenen die relaties onderhouden met extremisme moeten van de school verdwijnen en Halsema heeft er weinig vertrouwen in dat Atasoy dat zal doen. En dus, zegt Halsema, willen wij u vragen af te treden, samen met het gehele bestuur.

Na anderhalve minuut aan opgesomde verwijten van Halsema is het even stil.

Ok, neemt Atasoy het woord. Dat was het?

Dit gesprek van een kwartier zou het startschot worden van een strijd tussen het Haga en de overheid die negen maanden later nog altijd niet beslecht is. Een strijd waarbij de kwaliteit van onderwijs aan honderden kinderen op het spel staat, die de onafhankelijkheid van de onderwijsinspectie raakt en die de discussie over de vrijheid van onderwijs opnieuw heeft aangezwengeld.

Een half uur nadat Atasoy het stadhuis verlaat, versturen Halsema en de NCTV alarmerende brieven naar de gemeenteraad en Tweede Kamer. In de media wordt het verhaal van de contacten tussen het Haga en Tsjetsjeense terroristen breed uitgemeten. Een groot deel van de Kamer wil dat de school sluit. Maar, blijkt al snel, dat gaat zomaar niet  zlfs niet na waarschuwingen van de veiligheidsdiensten. Alleen een leerlingentekort of aansluitende negatieve rapporten van de Inspectie van het Onderwijs zijn in de regel voldoende.

Het eerste negatieve rapport komt op 11 juli, als de Inspectie van het Onderwijs na maanden onderzoek concludeert dat Atasoy zich schuldig maakt aan financieel wanbeheer, zelfverrijking en nalatig burgerschapsonderwijs. Aanwijzingen voor antidemocratische benvloeding vindt de inspectie niet, maar de andere bevindingen zijn volgens minister Arie Slob (Basis- en Voortgezet Onderwijs, ChristenUnie) zo ernstig dat het bestuur van het Haga moet opstappen. Als zij dit weigert, kondigt de minister in oktober aan de financiering van de school volledig te stoppen  een nooit eerder opgelegde sanctie.

Vorige week vrijdag nam het verhaal een onverwachte wending toen de CTIVD, toezichthouder op de veiligheidsdiensten, in een rapport stelde dat de alarmerende inlichtingen over het Haga die de overheid naar buiten had gebracht, op punten onvoldoende onderbouwd waren. Terwijl die AIVD-informatie juist de aanleiding had gevormd voor een keur aan overheidsinstanties om in actie te komen. NRC reconstrueerde de overheidscampagne tegen het Haga op basis van audio-opnamen van gesprekken tussen onder meer de school, de gemeente en de onderwijsinspectie, documenten en e-mails verkregen via de Wet openbaarheid bestuur (Wob) en gesprekken met 22 betrokkenen.

*Radicale salafisten*

In het Haagse Mercure Hotel is 21 januari dit jaar de vergadering net begonnen, als plots de powerpoint-presentatie op zwart gaat. Er zijn serveersters binnengekomen met koffie. Pas als ze weg zijn, kan het overleg van de taskforce problematisch gedrag & ongewenste buitenlandse financiering verder. Aan tafel zitten zon twintig ambtenaren van de inlichtingendienst AIVD, Nationaal Cordinator Terrorismebestrijding- en Veiligheid (NCTV), ministeries van Onderwijs en Sociale Zaken, onderwijsinspectie en gemeente Amsterdam. Precies dt is het idee van de taskforce: met alle overheidspartners een aanpak bedenken voor radicale salafisten, die weliswaar niet strafbaar zijn, maar zich wel keren tegen de democratie en aanzetten tot onverdraagzaamheid. Hoewel zij volgens de AIVD een langetermijndreiging vormen, heeft de overheid tot nu toe geen middel gevonden om deze salafistische aanjagers tegen te werken. Aan de taskforce de opdracht dit middel te bedenken. De eerste grote zaak waarover zij zich buigen? Het Haga.

De AIVD heeft een week eerder een geheim ambtsbericht over aanjagers op het Haga uitgedaan. Het overleg in het Mercure draait vooral om de vraag of de school direct gesloten kan worden  antwoord: nee. Maar wat kan wel?

In volgende vergaderingen bedenkt de taskforce allerlei mogelijke interventies tegen de school. Vrijwel geen enkele bedachte maatregel wordt uitgevoerd; de deelnemers van de taskforce blijven vooral naar elkr kijken. De discussie komt maar niet verder, omdat niemand verantwoordelijkheid wil nemen om dit dossier te trekken, mailt een ambtenaar van het ministerie van Onderwijs op 25 februari aan collegas van het eigen departement.

Amsterdam zal later zelf een juridisch adviesbureau inschakelen dat manieren onderzoekt om het ontslag of vertrek van de bestuursleden van het Haga te bevorderen. Een van de mogelijkheden is een aanwijzing van de minister van Onderwijs, gebaseerd op een kritisch inspectierapport, met als meest voor de hand liggende reden wanbeheer van het bestuur. Deze mogelijkheid, schrijft de jurist, verdient het om nader te worden onderzocht met het ministerie van Onderwijs.

Als Halsema hoort dat de overleggen van de taskforce niets opleveren, neemt ze een hoogst ongebruikelijke stap. Ze benadert de burgemeesters van de drie andere grote steden en stuurt met hen een brief aan de ministerraad, waarin zij zich beklagen over de beperkte wettelijke middelen die er zijn tegen de school. Het leidt ertoe dat het Haga-dossier belandt in de ambtelijke top van de ministeries. Dr wordt de beslissing genomen dat de inlichtingen over de school geopenbaard moeten worden om ouders te waarschuwen. Dit zou volgens de ambtelijke adviezen communicatievoordelen bieden. Zo houdt de overheid regie over de boodschap en kan zij niet het verwijt krijgen dat er niets gedaan is met AIVD-informatie.

Wel zit er grote tijdsdruk achter: de inschrijftermijn voor nieuwe leerlingen sluit 15 maart. Uit ambtelijk mailverkeer blijkt dat intern veel onduidelijkheid heerst over de actie. Twee dagen voordat de NCTV de vermeende connecties van het Haga met radicale salafisten naar buiten brengt, weten ze bij de taskforce en in Amsterdam nog altijd niet dat de brief openbaar zal worden.

In alle haast vergeten de ministerile vergadertafels n cruciaal aspect: dat het in een campagne draait om beeldvorming. In de media mag het Haga na het versturen van de NCTV-brief op 7 maart te boek staan als omstreden salafistenschool, in de orthodox-islamitische gemeenschap komt een andere dynamiek op gang. En Haga-directeur Soner Atasoy is de ultieme dresseur van die dynamiek.

De dag na de brief roept hij de ouders bijeen in de hal-annex-moskee van zijn Amsterdamse school. Atasoy  blauwgrijze ogen, lichte gefronste wenkbrauwen, korte baard  spreekt hen snel en bevlogen toe. Even gemakkelijk verwijzend naar wetsartikelen als naar Koranverzen houdt hij zijn toehoorders voor hoe de berichten te interpreteren. Zijn twee belangrijkste argumenten: Als er bewijs is tegen hem, waarom loopt hij dan nog vrij rond? En: de overheid hield zes jaar lang de komst van de school tegen. Waarom moeten wij moslims geloven dat Nederland nu ineens het beste voor heeft met islamitisch onderwijs? Hij krijgt bijval van diverse salafistische imams die op sociale media steun betuigen aan de school en hun achterban oproepen de NCTV niet te geloven. De overheid is volgens hen bezig met een strijd tegen hun onderwijs.

Atasoy en de imams appelleren aan een breder gedragen gevoel in de islamitische gemeenschap, waarvan een deel gelooft dat de overheid moslims anders  strnger  behandelt. Een waarschuwing van de NCTV maakt op deze groep weinig indruk; belangrijker is hoe er in eigen kring gesproken wordt over de school. En zo wordt de strijd tegen het Haga een slag om de beeldvorming binnen de moslimgemeenschap.

----------


## Revisor

*Netwerk opgedroogd*

Juist voor zulke kwesties  het tegengaan van polarisering en uitleggen van lastig beleid  beschikken gemeenten en de landelijke overheid over honderden islamitische contactpersonen. Althans: in theorie. Maar nu Amsterdam zijn contacten hard nodig heeft om het overheidsingrijpen tegen het Haga uit te leggen, blijkt het netwerk grotendeels opgedroogd. Veel sleutelfiguren zijn afgehaakt na het strafontslag van radicaliseringsambtenaar Saadia A.-T. in 2017, die het netwerk in de hoofdstad eigenhandig had opgebouwd. Ook de Expertise Unit Sociale Stabiliteit  de afdeling van het ministerie van Sociale Zaken die zich laat voorstaan op haar uitstekende contacten binnen islamitisch Nederland  geeft niet thuis. Daar vinden ze het een probleem voor Amsterdam: die moet zijn eigen contacten maar aanboren.

In een poging dat te doen ontvangt Halsema op 9 maart in haar ambtswoning zon vijftien sleutelfiguren  vooral: bestuurders van islamitische organisaties  die meedenken over manieren waarop de gemeente het Haga van binnenuit zou kunnen hervormen. De aanwezigen zijn het erover eens dat er iets moet gebeuren tegen die rare mensen van het Haga, staat in een gespreksverslag.

Maar als sleutelfiguren twee dagen later weer bij elkaar komen op stadsdeelkantoor Nieuw-West, blijkt dat zij voor zichzelf geen rol zien weggelegd in de strijd tegen de school. Halsema vraagt wie van hen wil optreden als gespreksleider van de informatieavond die de gemeente organiseert voor Haga-ouders. Ik heb jullie ndig! Maar niemand wil. De gemeente hoopt ook dat de islamitische organisaties gezamenljk willen oproepen tot het aftreden van het Haga-bestuur. De aanwezigen willen niet verder gaan dan een oproep aan Atasoy en de zijnen om hun verantwoordelijkheid te nemen. Dat statement wordt door een van de ondertekenaars, scholenkoepel ISBO, daags erna verder afgezwakt. Met verantwoordelijkheid nemen bedoelde de ISBO eigenlijk dat de Haga-leiding constructieve gesprekken moet aangaan.

De door Amsterdam georganiseerde ouderavond is dan al faliekant mislukt. Er is te weinig ruimte voor de ruim tweehonderd ouders, die allemaal in de hoofdzaal willen. Als dat niet past, besluiten ze te vertrekken, daartoe aangespoord door Haga-medewerkers. Bij de herkansing de dag erna  Halsema huurt een gigantisch partycentrum af  blijven de ouders massaal weg. De ouderraad had hen opgeroepen de avond te mijden.

Met de ouderraad voeren Halsema en PvdA-wethouder Moorman op de achtergrond gesprekken in een poging hen los te weken van Atasoy. De bestuurders praten in op de twee Haga-moeders die de ouderraad aanvoeren. Zij hebben een krachtige positie, zeggen Halsema en Moorman. Kunnen zij niet druk uitoefenen op het bestuur, zodat die vertrekt? Dan mogen ze zelf een interim-bestuurder voordragen. Wat nu als zij de ouders, znder Atasoy, eens bijeenbrengen voor een ontmoeting met de burgemeester? De pogingen stranden. De vrouwen blijven achter de schooldirecteur staan.

Intussen breidt Atasoy langzaamaan zijn overredingskunsten uit. Hij volgt een training in woedebeheersing voor het geval hij media te woord moet staan en hijopent zijn deuren steeds vaker voor journalisten. Aan hen legt hij uitgebreide theorien voor over hoe de staat zich eensgezind heeft gestort op het sluiten van zijn school. Hij laat heimelijk gemaakte opnames horen en praat met onderwijsdeskundigen, die zich vervolgens publiekelijk uitspreken tegen de wijze waarop de overheid tegen het Haga optreedt.

*Rapport in de la*

De onderwijsinspectie werkt ondertussen aan een nieuw rapport. Een positief conceptrapport over het Haga legt ze na de AIVD-waarschuwingen in januari in de la. De school moet opnieuw worden onderzocht  maar wel op een andere manier.

Waar de inspectie in eerste instantie coulant is voor het net geopende Haga, besluit ze na het ambtsbericht tot een diepgravend onderzoek naar het bestuurlijk handelen op het Haga. Daarmee lijkt het lot van de schoolleiding min of meer bezegeld: alle keren dat de inspectie dit type onderzoek uitvoerde, leidde het (indirect) tot het opstappen of wegsturen van bestuurders of toezichthouders.

Tijdens de eerste taskforcebijeenkomst op 21 januari hoort de AIVD dat de inspectie voor dit onderzoek gebaat zou zijn bij nadere inlichtingen over de financin van het Haga. Daarop stuurt de inlichtingendienst haar en de rest van de taskforce een geheim bericht met een gedetailleerd overzicht van dubieuze geldstromen rond de familie Atasoy. Deze gegevens hadden nooit aan de inspectie verstrekt mogen worden, zou toezichthouder CTIVD later oordelen. Bovendien wekte de AIVD in zijn duiding de indruk dat de geldstromen zouden wijzen op gesjoemel, terwijl dat niet werd onderbouwd.

.................................................. .................................................. .....................

*Reactie Inspectie Niemand gaf ons opdracht over onze rol*

*De Inspectie van het Onderwijs zegt in een reactie achter haar onderzoek naar het Haga te staan.* We hebben van niemand opdracht gekregen om ons onderzoek op een bepaalde manier in te richten of tot een bepaalde uitkomst te komen. De inspectie zegt dat zij alleen zitting had in de taskforce over het Haga om uitleg te geven over haar eigen rol. We bemoeien ons niet met strategische keuzes van de taskforce.

*Over de druk die zij uitoefende op het Haga-bestuur om directeur Atasoy aan de kant te zetten, erkent de inspectie dat zij aandrong op maatregelen tegen de directeur.* Dit omdat Atasoy met zijn het gedrag het werk van de inspectie zou belemmeren. Hij trekt voortdurend de legitimiteit van het inspectieonderzoek in twijfel, dreigt bij herhaling met klachten en rechtszaken en vraagt onevenredig veel tijd van inspecteurs met zijn lange tirades tegen de overheid.

.................................................. .................................................. .........................

Het is niet de enige keer dat door samenwerking de rollen van overheidspartijen in het Haga-dossier door elkaar lopen. Zo schuift de inspectie aan bij de taskforce die manieren bedenkt om het Haga te sluiten, terwijl de inspectie de taak heeft de kwaliteit van het onderwijs met een onafhankelijke blik te beoordelen. Inspecteur-generaal Monique Vogelzang ziet er geen probleem in: Wij zijn prima in staat om dat gescheiden te houden.

Maar interne mails suggereren dat de inspectie in die overleggen op zijn minst meedenkt over hoe een belastend dossier tegen het Haga opgebouwd kan worden. Zo verwacht de inspectie weinig van een onderzoek naar burgerschap, staat in aantekeningen van de bijeenkomst, en wordt het doorlichten van de administratie het meest kansrijk genoemd. Volgens de inspectie heeft zij dit nooit zo gezegd en zijn dit de persoonlijke aantekeningen van een onderwijsambtenaar.

Op 8 maart ontvangt inspecteur-generaal Vogelzang een mail van een directeur van het ministerie van Onderwijs. De mail is grotendeels weggelakt in de verstrekte Wob-stukken, maar NRC achterhaalde de inhoud ervan. De directeur meldt Vogelzang dat de ministers van Onderwijs en Justitie het uitdrukkelijke verzoek hebben gedaan om verschillende mogelijkheden te verkennen tot beindiging van de bekostiging, ook buiten de reguliere onderwijswetgeving om. De onderzoeken van de inspectie moeten daarom worden voorbereid vanuit het perspectief van deze varianten.

Het leest als een aansporing voor de inspectie met bevindingen te komen die sluiting mogelijk maken. Vogelzang legt de mail anders uit. Volgens haar zou de boodschap bedoeld zijn voor ambtenaren van het Onderwijsministerie, aan wie de mail ook is verzonden. Zij moeten zich voorbereiden op de mogelijke uitkomsten van ons onderzoek, aldus Vogelzang. Wij zijn volledig onafhankelijk.

Maar in een gesprek dat de onderwijsinspectie een maand later  het eigen onderzoek is nog in volle gang  voert met twee algemeen bestuursleden van het Haga, lijkt het toch alsof ze al een uitkomst voor ogen heeft: het vertrek van schooldirecteur Atasoy. Aanleiding voor het gesprek is een opmerking van Atasoy, die de inspectie vanwege haar grondige aanpak met de Gestapo vergeleek. Directeur toezicht Harit Pinkster en de inspecteur die voor het Haga verantwoordelijk is, komen met een groot verzoek aan algemeen bestuurders Mohammed Laamimach en Sadrettin Karadag. De ouders, leerlingen en docenten werken zo goed mee aan het inspectie-onderzoek, zegt Pinkster, maar het wordt verpest door de dagelijks bestuurder.

En  bent in de gelegenheid er iets aan te doen, vult de inspecteur aan. U bent de werkgever, u kunt optreden, u kunt ervoor zorgen dat er een andere situatie ontstaat. U bent in de positie om  het is nog niet te laat h, de school is er nog, wij zijn er niet op uit de school te sluiten  u bent in de positie om in te grijpen. En dat is de boodschap die u vandaag te horen krijgt: grijp in, doe iets, voordat het misschien straks wl te laat is. Pinkster: Is dit wel degene op de juiste plek? Ze wil graag in twee weken weten wat de bestuurders doen met de informatie die zij hen nu geeft. Dus wat u nu doet naar de heer Atasoy. Maar, evenmin als de gemeente Amsterdam succes behaalde bij de Haga-ouderraad, leidt deze poging van de inspectie niet tot ontrouw van de bestuurders aan directeur Atasoy.

Op 11 juli komt de inspectie met haar nieuwe rapport. Ze beticht de schoolleiding van wanbeheer en zegt het vertrouwen op in het hele bestuur, dus ook in Laamimach en Karadag. Voor publicatie leven binnen de overheid brede zorgen over de landing van het rapport, staat in een ambtelijke nota aan minister Slob. Er wordt gewaarschuwd voor polarisering in de samenleving. Er is behoefte aan een verbindende communicatiestrategie die gericht is op de-escalatie en herstel van vertrouwen. De nieuwe kernboodschap moet worden dat Nederland het beste voor heeft met islamitisch onderwijs, maar dat het Haga-bestuur met haar gedrag de reputatie van het islamitisch onderwijs schade heeft aangedaan.

----------


## Revisor

*Toevallige timing*

Precies op de dag dat Slob het bestuur de wacht aanzegt vanwege het kritische inspectierapport, dreigt de minister k de gemeenteraad van Westland (Zuid-Holland) buitenspel te zetten om de komst van een nieuwe islamitische basisschool mogelijk te maken. Tevens dwingt hij die dag het bestuur van een hindoestische school in Den Haag op te stappen vanwege financieel wanbeheer. En als Slobs aanwijzing tegen het Haga in september definitief wordt, krijgt op dezelfde dag de orthodox-joodse middelbare school Cheider in Amsterdam k een berisping.

De timing is toeval, zegt minister Slobs woordvoerder. Maar het is wel in lijn met de strategie van de taskforce  verwoord in interne e-mails  om gedurende het Haga-dossier een positief beeld naar buiten te brengen over het islamitisch onderwijs en te laten zien dat de minister optreedt tegen lle misstanden in het onderwijs.

Toch lijkt die boodschap niet over te komen bij de Haga-achterban om wie het in eerste instantie allemaal te doen was. Sinds het naar buiten brengen van de belastende inlichtingen van de AIVD is het leerlingenaantal van de school bijna verdubbeld, van zon 175 naar bijna 300 leerlingen. Op de dag dat het rapport gepubliceerd wordt, nodigt Atasoy moskeebestuurders uit op zijn school. Tientallen komen opdagen. Als zij gevraagd worden of zij het Haga nog steunen, zeggen zij volmondig ja. Bij de taskforce beseffen ze dat de slag om de beeldvorming is verloren. Sociale Zaken belegt op 12 juli een bijeenkomst met twintig islamitische koepelorganisaties om erover te praten. De uitnodiging leest als een excuusbrief. De overheid heeft onvoldoende duidelijk gecommuniceerd over het Haga, schrijft het ministerie, waardoor het gevoel is ontstaan dat de gehele school, inclusief docenten, ouders en leerlingen in een kwaad daglicht zijn gesteld. Dit betreuren wij ten zeerste.

Op de bijeenkomst regent het inderdaad klachten over het overheidsoptreden. Inspecteur Hans Oepkes legt de aanwezigen uit dat het Haga-bestuur de kwaliteiten en ervaring niet heeft. Maar, voegt hij toe, dit rapport gaat over dit specifieke bestuur, niet over het islamitisch onderwijs. Dat doet het namelijk prima, in sommige gevallen zelfs excellent. Zijn toehoorders vragen zich af waarom het nieuwe rapport zo sterk verschilt van het eerste. En hoe zit het met de beeldvorming en de rol van de inspectie daarin? De inspectie is, zegt Oepkes, per definitie objectief en neutraal. Dat blijkt ook uit het feit, probeert hij zijn stelling kracht bij te zetten, dat de inspecteurs niet hebben vastgesteld dat er sprake is van salafistische invloeden.

Het voorbeeld valt niet goed. Wat als u wl salafisme zou vaststellen?, vraagt een van de aanwezigen. Ik ben ook salafist, so what? De inspectie doet geen uitspraken over of salafisme nou wel of niet goed is, probeert Oepkes. Het gaat meer om extremisme waar we denk ik bang voor zijn.

Als het om extremisme gaat, zegt een vrouw, dan moet je dat in je rapport zetten.

En niet salafisme, valt een ander haar bij.

U heeft echt volstrekt gelijk, antwoordt Oepkes. De zin in het rapport luidt: De inspectie heeft geen aanwijzingen dat een deel van de lessen salafistisch karakter hebben of zo wordt ingekleurd. Je kunt dat heel neutraal zien, maar je kunt dat ook zien als een negatieve duiding van salafisme. Daar heeft u wel gelijk in.

Als dat geen negatieve duiding had, zegt een man, hadden jullie dat ook niet gedaan.

Niet zo handig dit, roept een volgende.

Oepkes: Nogmaals, wij hebben niet gekeken in hoeverre het onderwijs nu salafistisch van karakter is. Het staat er misschien wat eh, eh onhandig, misschien moet ik het zo zeggen.

*Juridische strijd gaat verder*

De strijd om het inspectierapport en het stopzetten van de bekostiging verplaatst zich in de maanden daarna naar de rechtszaal. Busladingen leerlingen en ouders volgen Atasoy naar de Raad van State, die eind november oordeelt dat minister Slob zich niet aan de regels heeft gehouden en de financiering van de school niet in n keer mag opschorten. Of het Haga zijn bekostiging ook voor langere termijn weet veilig te stellen, wordt duidelijk als de rechtbank Amsterdam en de Raad van State de komende maand uitspraak doen in andere zaken die Atasoy aanspande tegen de staat.
Lees ook: Omstreden school met enthousiaste leerlingen

Vooralsnog is de school  een klein jaar nadat de veiligheidsdienst zijn eerste waarschuwingen aan Amsterdam uitte  nog altijd open. Uitgelaten leerlingen rennen door de gangen van het kleine, vierkante gebouw in Amsterdam Nieuw-West. De gebedsoproep schelt door de dunne muren. In de directiekamer, op Atasoys bureau, ligt een envelop met 450 euro van een anonieme islamitische donateur. Tegen de muur staat een rits dikke ordners voorbereiding op de lopende rechtszaken en de gesprekken die Atasoy voerde met de CTIVD.

Het onderzoek van de toezichthouder heeft de dingen veranderd, zegt de schooldirecteur. Hij knijpt zijn ogen iets toe. Er staan rechters op. Er staan mensen op. Er beweegt heel veel. Atasoy staart naar het whiteboard achter zijn bureau. Dat is volgestift met voor de rechtszaken relevante wetsartikelen en passages uit het inspectierapport. Dit, zegt hij, dit is de zaak van de eeuw.
Taskforce Problematisch gedrag

Overheidsinstanties zijn de afgelopen jaren nauwer gaan samenwerken in de aanpak van radicalisering en problematische salafisten. De taskforce voor problematisch gedrag is daar het nieuwste voorbeeld van, maar toont ook hoe lastig het is op te treden tegen niet-strafbare handelingen. De taskforce toonde in de Haga-zaak dat het pad dat de overheid is opgegaan in de bestrijding van ongewenste gedragingen ontzettend ingewikkeld is, zegt terrorismedeskundige Jelle van Buuren van de Universiteit Leiden. Als strafrecht, noch bestuursrecht, noch openbare orde en veiligheid ingezet kunnen worden, blijft alleen de Onderwijsinspectie over  met beperkte bevoegdheden.

Een ander gevolg van de nauwere samenwerking is dat grenzen tussen overheidsinstanties vervagen, zegt Van Buuren. Zo kon het gebeuren dat de AIVD volgens de toezichthouder onrechtmatig aan taskforce-leden staatsgeheime informatie verstrekte en dat de inspectie de wens van haar minister meekreeg de bekostiging van het Haga te beindigen. Bovendien heeft de overheidsinzet tegen het Haga volgens Van Buuren tot meer wantrouwen in de islamitische gemeenschap geleid. Het verhaal van de strijd tegen het Haga, zegt hij, leest als een kroniek van een overheid die zichzelf in de voet schiet.

_Over dit artikel

Deze reconstructie is gebaseerd op gesprekken met 22 betrokkenen en interne e-mails, gespreksverslagen en andere documentatie van de gemeente Amsterdam en het ministerie van Onderwijs. NRC deed hiervoor een beroep op de Wet openbaarheid bestuur. Ook hoorde NRC audio-opnamen van gesprekken tussen onder meer het Cornelius Haga Lyceum, de gemeente Amsterdam en de Inspectie van het Onderwijs._


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2019/12/15...t-weg-a3983925

----------


## Revisor

*Ouders Haga Lyceum betichten Halsema en wethouder Moorman van leugens*

Ouders van het Cornelius Haga Lyceum zijn boos op de Amsterdamse burgemeester Femke Halsema en onderwijswethouder Marjolein Moorman, omdat zij beweren dat de waarschuwingen van de veiligheidsdienst AIVD ook na stevige kritiek van de toezichthouder overeind blijven. Volgens de ouders moet de gemeente excuses maken.

*Tjerk Gualthrie van Weezel en Rik Kuiper* 18 december 2019, 5:00


Burgemeester Femke Halsema staat tussen de ouders van het Cornelius Haga Lyceum voor een gesprek over de problemen. Beeld Guus Dubbelman / de Volkskrant

Ze blijven met droge ogen achter hun leugens staan, zegt een moeder uit de Ouderraad van het Haga Lyceum. Waarom geven ze niet toe dat ze fouten hebben gemaakt? vraagt een tweede moeder uit de Ouderraad zich af. Dat is wel zo chic. Beiden willen om privacy-redenen niet met hun naam in de krant. 

Moorman en Halsema stellen in een gemeenschappelijke verklaring: De toezichthouder heeft inderdaad een aantal kritische kanttekeningen daarbij geplaatst, maar wel geconcludeerd dat de gegevensverstrekking aan ons noodzakelijk, proportioneel en rechtmatig was. Onze zorgen voor de kinderen van het Haga zijn daarmee dus nog niet weggenomen.

*Twee moeders*

De basis van de woede bij de ouders ligt in uitspraken die Halsema en Moorman (PvdA) in maart en april deden in de media en tijdens gesprekken met de twee moeders. In die gesprekken, waarvan opnames in bezit zijn van deze krant, proberen de burgemeester en de wethouder de vrouwen ervan te overtuigen afstand te nemen van directeur-bestuurder Soner Atasoy. De twee moeders voelden zich behoorlijk onder druk gezet om hiermee in te stemmen. Omdat Moorman heel duidelijk liet weten dat ze de huisvestingsfinanciering zou intrekken zolang Atasoy aanbleef. 

Daarbij voeren Moorman en Halsema als belangrijkste argument aan dat de AIVD heeft vastgesteld dat er op de school sprake was van anti-democratisch onderwijs en dat Atasoy aantoonbaar banden heeft gehad met de aan IS gelieerde terroristische organisatie het Kaukasus Emiraat.

Juist die twee beweringen zijn sindsdien onderuit gehaald. Zo blijkt de bewering over anti-democratisch onderwijs helemaal niet voor te komen in het ambtsbericht van de AIVD, dat inmiddels openbaar is. Bovendien vond de Onderwijsinspectie na grondig onderzoek geen enkele aanwijzing voor anti-democratisch onderwijs op de islamitische school.

*Banden met terroristen*

Ook de bewijzen voor banden met terroristen zijn minder hard dan Halsema en Moorman tijdens de gesprekken met de Ouderraad schetsten. Toezichthouder CTIVD stelde begin december vast dat de AIVD nooit had mogen schrijven dat Soner en zijn broer Son Tekin Atasoy in de periode 2009-2012 contact onderhielden met de terroristische groepering. Het onderliggende bewijs was onvoldoende. Ook oordeelde de CTIVD dat de AIVD geen enkele aanwijzing had dat salafistisch gedachtegoed op dat moment al op de school werd uitgedragen.

Wat wel overeind blijft: dat er salafistische voormannen betrokken waren bij de school, en dat er plannen waren besproken voor de inrichting van het onderwijs op de langere termijn. Daardoor bestond de vrees dat de leerlingen op termijn gevormd zouden worden door middel van antidemocratisch en anti-integratief gedachtegoed.

Maar niemand kan koffiedik kijken, zegt een van de moeders over die vrees voor de toekomst. De moeders stellen bovendien dat die zorg over salafistische voormannen in de schaduw stond van de beschuldigingen die door de CTIVD nu als onrechtmatig zijn bestempeld. Moorman zei steeds dat zij de dienst toch moest kunnen vertrouwen, maar dat vertrouwen blijkt niet terecht.

Halsema en Moorman benadrukken in hun reactie dat zij vinden dat er in maart prettige gesprekken zijn gevoerd met de moeders. Het belang van de kinderen van het Haga is ons gezamenlijke uitgangspunt. Wij hebben in de gesprekken ook steeds benadrukt dat we niets hebben tegen islamitisch onderwijs of deze school, maar wel zorgen hadden over de bestuurders van deze school. 

.................................................. .................................................. ................................

_Dit zeiden Halsema en Moorman over de dreigingen bij het Cornelius Haga Lyceum 

Op 12 maart zei Femke Halsema in debatcentrum De Balie:

Voor een deel van de leiding van de school geldt dat zij banden onderhouden met extremistische organisaties. Of hielden. Dat is de eerste klacht. En de tweede klacht is dat er antidemocratisch onderwijs zou worden gegeven. En daarmee wordt bedoeld dat er een afkeer van de democratische rechtsstaat wordt geuit.

Gesprekken met de moeders:

Op 29 maart en 5 april vinden er gesprekken plaats tussen het Amsterdamse gemeentebestuur en de twee moeders die de ouderraad van het Cornelius Haga Lyceum vormen. Bij het eerste gesprek is alleen wethouder Marjolein Moorman aanwezig. Bij de volgende afspraak schuift ook burgemeester Femke Halsema aan, zij vertrekt eerder omdat zij naar een volgende afspraak moet.

Dames, dit is ernstig, zegt Moorman tijdens het tweede gesprek. Dit zijn onze inlichtingendiensten die het noodzakelijk vinden dat wij erover worden genformeerd. Dan kan je niet zeggen: dit is alleen omdat we moslims zijn. Kijk, het is niet een soort complot waarin wij samen zitten met de inlichtingendiensten en de Tweede Kamer.

Moeder: Dat zeg ik ook niet maar

Moorman: Realiseer je dan wat hier eigenlijk op tafel wordt gelegd door onze inlichtingendiensten.

Moeder: Ze (die beschuldigingen, red.) zijn allemaal zo vaag. Het is mogelijk. Zouden. Kunnen. Etcetera.

Moorman: Als het echt zo vaag was geweest, hadden ze dit niet verstuurd. Ze willen alleen de bron niet prijsgeven. Dit is hard.

Halsema: Wat zouden jullie ervan zeggen als de diensten informatie hebben dat er ergens een aanslag wordt voorbereid?

Moorman: Door rechts-extremisten.

Halsema: Ja, door rechts-extremisten. Dat er wordt gezegd: die zijn dit en dit van plan. En dat wij dan zouden zeggen: ja sorry, zo vaag.

Moeder: Dan heb je het echt over aanslagen. Er is hier geen gevaar.

Halsema: Jawel. Er is gevaar in de opvoeding van de kinderen.

Later in het gesprek komen Halsema en Moorman met een hypothetisch voorbeeld over een schoolbestuur in Volendam dat wordt verdacht van extreem-rechtse gedachten.

Moorman: Zouden jullie vinden dat dat bestuur zou mogen bestaan?

Moeder: Ik zou vinden dat het eerst bewezen zou moeten worden.

Moorman: Zou je dan niet zeggen, er zit daar een bestuur met extreem-rechtse banden. Dat heeft aanslagen gepleegd. Ik wil die uit de buurt van kinderen? Probeer dat plaatje voor jezelf af te spelen de komende tijd.

Moeder, doelend op de Atasoys: Zegt u dan dat zij aanslagen aan het beramen zijn?

Moorman: Nee, ik zeg dat er bewezen banden zijn met een organisatie. Die banden zijn bewezen. Ik zeg niet dat ze de aanslagen zelf hebben gepleegd. Maar de banden zijn bewezen._

.................................................. .................................................. ............................


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...gens~b9edc11c/

----------


## Revisor

*Van de onafhankelijke Onderwijsinspectie is weinig meer over

Bijzonder onderwijs

Commentaar* 16 december 2019

De kwestie rond het hoofdstedelijke Cornelius Haga Lyceum groeit uit tot een landelijke testcase voor tolerantie, vrijheid van onderwijs en gelijkberechtiging van de orthodoxe islamitische minderheid. Met als kern de legitimiteit van een overheid die een diep gewantrouwde school wil sluiten op zwakke feitelijke basis, via sluipwegen van de schoolinspectie en de AIVD.

Het fenomeen institutionele vooringenomenheid, eerder bij de fiscus door de commissie-Donner als oorzaak gezien van het toeslagenschandaal, lijkt ook hier actief. Dit alles onder de falende regie van burgemeester Halsema die tenslotte het tegenovergestelde bereikte van wat er kennelijk beoogd werd.

De lokale islamitische gemeenschap is nu verenigd tgen de overheid, gevoelens van discriminatie en wantrouwen zijn versterkt, de steun voor het gewraakte schoolbestuur is gegroeid, de school is in leerlingenaantal verdubbeld. De kwestie-Haga is een prestigezaak geworden. Overheidsbeleid en -communicatie faalden in alle opzichten.

Kortom, wie hoopte dat de staat succesvol zou zijn in het beperken van salafistische invloed in de moslimgemeenschap, kijkt op zn neus. Ook is (gelukkig) gebleken hoe stevig de bescherming van het recht op vrijheid van onderwijs is  het Haga-lyceum wist zich keer op keer bij de rechter te revancheren en spon uiteindelijk garen bij de controverse. Ook de AIVD werd terechtgewezen door de eigen commissie van toezicht, omdat het de doelbewust gepubliceerde informatie onvoldoende had onderbouwd. De Onderwijsinspectie wordt in NRC verder scherp gekritiseerd door deskundigen in het onderwijsrecht. Ze trad buiten haar bevoegdheden en leed aan tunnelvisie.

Van het beeld van een onafhankelijke en onpartijdige inspectie is na de journalistieke reconstructie inderdaad niet veel meer over. Ministers Arie Slob (Basis- en Voortgezet Onderwijs, ChristenUnie) en Ferdinand Grapperhaus (Justitie en Veiligheid, CDA) en de Kamer wensten deze school te stoppen, nota bene desnoods buiten de reguliere onderwijswetgeving om. Dat had natuurlijk al alle alarmbellen moeten doen afgaan. Of de inspectie daar maar de munitie voor wilde aandragen. En zo schoof de inspectie aan bij de Haagse Taskforce problematisch gedrag en ongewenste financiering  een club ambtenaren die het radicale salafisme moest aanpakken, ook als het de wet nt overtrad. Op zoek naar een stok om de hond te slaan dus. Waarbij dan al is vastgesteld dat strafrecht noch bestuursrecht mogelijkheden boden, ook omdat openbare orde en veiligheid niet acuut werden bedreigd.

Dan blijven dus ongewenst en problematisch over  wat binnen de toegelaten bandbreedte van de pluriforme democratische rechtsstaat valt. Ter herinnering: de vrijheid van meningsuiting omvat het recht to shock, offend and disturb. Schokken, kwetsen en verontrusten zijn volgens de rechter dus toegelaten. Minderheden en hun mogelijk afwijkende of zelfs onwelgevallige opvattingen zijn principieel beschermd. Inclusief de vrijheid om religieus genspireerd onderwijs voor de eigen groep te organiseren, uit culturele overwegingen.

Als dergelijk pluralisme het probleem blijkt dan dient dr een politiek debat over te worden gevoerd. Is er nog draagvlak voor bijzonder onderwijs als dat ook salafisme kan inhouden, terwijl het tegelijk aan alle didactische, organisatorische en burgerschapseisen voldoet ? Dat is meer ter zake dan uit ongemak het Haga bestuurlijk blijven frustreren. Zeker zolang er geen cht belastende feiten zijn aangetoond.

https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2019/12/16...-over-a3984028

----------


## Revisor

*Poging tot brandstichting bij Cornelius Haga Lyceum*

Leerlingen troffen maandag een ingegooide ruit en een blik aanstekervloeistof aan. Het islamitische Haga Lyceum kwam het afgelopen jaar vaak, negatief, in het nieuws.

Kasper van Laarhoven 6 januari 2020


De ingegooide ruit bevindt zich aan de zijkant van het schoolgebouw in Amsterdam-West. Foto Soner Atasoy

Onbekenden hebben in de nacht van zondag op maandag mogelijk geprobeerd brand te stichten bij het islamitische Cornelius Haga Lyceum in Amsterdam. Dat zegt schooldirecteur Soner Atasoy tegen NRC. Leerlingen troffen maandagochtend een ingegooide ruit aan. In het klaslokaal waarvan het raam was ingegooid, lag een baksteen. Op het schoolplein vonden de leerlingen, en later ook Atasoy, een blik aanstekervloeistof.

Atasoy heeft de politie ingeschakeld. Rechercheurs van de forensische dienst doen maandagochtend onderzoek, bevestigt de politie. Later op maandag maakt de politie, die zegt het voorval hoog op te nemen, de resultaten van dat onderzoek bekend.

Atasoy zegt niet echt geschrokken te zijn door de poging tot brandstichting. We zijn aan de lopende band in een kwaad daglicht gesteld door de gemeente Amsterdam en het ministerie van Onderwijs, aldus de schooldirecteur. Hij houdt naar eigen zeggen al langere tijd rekening met geweld tegen zijn school. Op een gegeven moment is het niet meer de vraag f het gaat gebeuren, maar wanneer het gebeurt.

*Getouwtrek Haga en overheid*

Het Cornelius Haga Lyceum raakte in maart 2019 in opspraak toen bleek dat de AIVD had gewaarschuwd voor mogelijke banden tussen de schoolleiding en een Tsjetsjeense terroristische beweging. Ook zou het Haga inzetten op antidemocratisch, salafistisch onderwijs. Hierop deed de Inspectie van het Onderwijs uitgebreid onderzoek op de school. De dienst vond geen bewijs voor antidemocratische tendensen, maar oordeelde wel dat de Haga-leiding zich schuldig maakte aan wanbeheer en zelfverrijking.

Minister Arie Slob (Onderwijs, ChristenUnie) besloot vervolgens de financiering van de school stop te zetten. Hierop spande het Haga een rechtszaak aan: uiterlijk 20 januari bepaalt de rechter of Slob genoeg reden had de financiering van de school op te schorten. Ondertussen uitte de toezichthouder van de AIVD in november kritiek: de inlichtingendienst had enkele zinnen in haar waarschuwingen over het Haga onvoldoende onderbouwd, onder meer over de banden met terroristen.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2020/01/06...yceum-a3985828

----------


## Revisor

*Minister Slob had Haga-bestuur niet mogen opdragen op te stappen*

Er is volgens de rechter geen sprake van ontoereikend burgerschapsonderwijs op het Haga en slechts in beperkte mate van financieel wanbeheer.

Kasper van Laarhoven 20 januari 2020 om 13:31


Jongens en mannelijke docenten bidden op het Cornelius Haga Lyceum in Amsterdam, december 2019. Foto David van Dam

Minister Arie Slob (Voortgezet Onderwijs, ChristenUnie) had het bestuur van het Cornelius Haga Lyceum niet mogen opdragen op te stappen. De Amsterdamse bestuursrechter heeft maandag bepaald dat de belangrijkste aantijgingen van de minister tegen de school onvoldoende onderbouwd zijn. Er is volgens de rechtbank geen sprake van ontoereikend burgerschapsonderwijs op het Haga en slechts in beperkte mate van wanbeheer. De rechtbank heeft de aanwijzing van de minister vernietigd.

In een reactie zegt Slob een ongemakkelijk gevoel te hebben bij het vonnis. De rechtbank constateert namelijk dat er ruimte is in deze school voor personen met een antidemocratisch en anti-integratief gedachtegoed. De minister gaat tegen de uitspraak in beroep.

Slob baseerde zijn zogeheten aanwijzing aan het Haga-bestuur op een zeer kritisch rapport van de Inspectie van het Onderwijs over de islamitische middelbare school. De rechter spreekt zich nu uit tegen de belangrijkste bevindingen uit dat rapport. Zo houdt het Haga zich volgens de rechtbank aan de beperkte wettelijke eisen voor burgerschapsonderwijs en gaan de eisen die de minister aan de school stelt te ver.

Ook zei de rechter het er niet mee eens te zijn dat de school openlijk afstand moet nemen van personen met salafistisch gedachtegoed. Die keuze valt binnen de vrijheid van het onderwijs, aldus de rechtbank. Bovendien acht de rechter van de vijf door de Inspectie genoemde personen f niet bewezen dat ze dat salafistisch gedachtegoed aanhangen f niet dat ze dat op school doen.

*Slechts beperkt wanbeheer*

Het andere belangrijke verwijt van de Inspectie - en daarmee van Slob - was dat het Haga-bestuur zich schuldig zou maken aan financieel wanbeheer. De rechter zei dat de minister op veel punten niet duidelijk heeft gemaakt waarom uitgaven onrechtmatig zijn geweest. Belangrijk hierin is onder andere dat de Inspectie in een eerder ongepubliceerd rapport van veel van de punten die het oordeel van wanbeheer staafden nog zei dat die niet onrechtmatig waren. Op vier punten blijft de aanklacht van wanbeheer volgens de rechter wel staan, maar die zijn onvoldoende om het bestuur op te dragen op te stappen. Die sanctie is volgens de rechtbank onevenredig.

Voorlopig betekent dit vonnis dat de deuren van het Haga geopend blijven en dat de rijksfinanciering door loopt. De Onderwijsinspectie zegt de uitspraak eerst rustig te willen bekijken alvorens te bepalen wat die betekent voor het strenge toezicht waaraan ze het Haga sinds het rapport onderwerpt. De school eist naar eigen zeggen een schadevergoeding van het ministerie van Onderwijs en de gemeente Amsterdam, die vorig jaar de samenwerking met het Haga stopte. Volgens directeur Soner Atasoy heeft het de school tonnen gekost om telkens te procederen tegen de staat. Dat geld wil hij nu terug.

*Een langlopende strijd*

De felle en veelal juridische strijd tussen de overheid en het Haga die voorlopig lijkt te zijn beslecht in het voordeel van de school, begon rond de jaarwisseling van 2018 en 2019. Toen waarschuwde inlichtingendienst AIVD voor antidemocratische tendensen op het Haga en mogelijke banden van de schoolleiding met een terroristische groepering. Dit leidde tot uitvoerig onderzoek van de Inspectie, die concludeerde dat van antidemocratisch onderwijs geen sprake was, maar dat het Haga-bestuur zich schuldig maakt aan wanbeheer, zelfverrijking en belangenverstrengeling. Ook beoordeelde de Inspectie het burgerschapsonderwijs op het Haga als onvoldoende.

Naar aanleiding van het rapport gaf minister Slob het Haga-bestuur de opdracht zich terug te trekken. Toen ze dat weigerde, kondigde de minister aan de financiering van de school stop te zetten  een nog nooit eerder genomen maatregel. In november oordeelde de Raad van State echter dat Slob de bekostiging alleen in stapjes had mogen terugschroeven f met een heel goede argumentatie had moeten komen om de financiering zo radicaal te stoppen.

Deze uitspraak kondigde een kering van het tij aan voor het in diskrediet gebrachte Haga. Twee weken later kwam de toezichthouder van de AIVD met een kritische evaluatie van de waarschuwingen van de dienst over het Haga. De AIVD had weliswaar terecht gewaarschuwd voor de school, maar meerdere elementen van de waarschuwingen waren onvoldoende onderbouwd, aldus de toezichthouder.

Uit onderzoek van NRC bleek vervolgens dat de Onderwijsinspectie nauw betrokken was bij de taskforce die opties verkende de school te sluiten en bovendien nog tijdens haar onderzoek al achter de schermen bij het Haga-bestuur aandrong op vertrek van directeur Soner Atasoy. Uit de hoek van onderwijsexperts kwam kritiek op het gebrek aan onafhankelijkheid van de Inspectie. Met dit vonnis wordt die kentering doorgezet, nu ook de rechter zich tegen het optreden van de overheid uitspreekt.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2020/01/20...ekken-a3987430

----------


## IQVanEenGarnaal

Het zijn vuile tering honden die AIVD gasten.. Gewoon pvv praktijken hanteren zonder onderzoek te doen

----------


## Revisor



----------


## Revisor

*Vonnis Haga-lyceum test voor onderwijsinspectie*

Bijzonder onderwijs Het oordeel van de rechter over het Haga-lyceum heeft gevolgen voor meer scholen. Hoeveel ruimte krijgt de onderwijsinspectie?

Andreas Kouwenhoven Kasper van Laarhoven 21 januari 2020 om 21:28


Het Cornelius Haga Lyceum. Foto David van Dam

Alles aan de zaak van het Cornelius Haga Lyceum is uniek: de AIVD die voor een school waarschuwt, en vervolgens op haar vingers wordt getikt. Een minister die het schoolbestuur opdraagt te vertrekken, en een rechter die deze sanctie weer onderuit schoffelt. Het is een zaak anders dan alle andere, en tch kan het Haga-dossier verstrekkende gevolgen hebben voor veel Nederlandse onderwijsinstellingen.

Maandag oordeelde de rechter dat er onvoldoende reden was voor minister Arie Slob (Voortgezet Onderwijs, ChristenUnie) om het bestuur van het islamitische Haga Lyceum de wacht aan te zeggen. Van ontoereikend burgerschapsonderwijs was geen sprake, van financieel wanbeheer slechts in beperkte mate. Terwijl de Inspectie van het Onderwijs zich nog achter de oren krabt over wat dit betekent voor haar aangescherpte toezicht op de middelbare school, tekenen de bredere consequenties van het vonnis en de al jaren lopende Haga-soap zich steeds scherper af, voor de Inspectie, maar ook voor het onderwijs in Nederland.

Bij het Haga heeft de Inspectie het elastiek zo ver mogelijk willen oprekken, zegt Rene van Schoonhoven, hoogleraar onderwijsrecht aan de Vrije Universiteit in Amsterdam. Maar nu is het elastiek geknapt. De inspectie beoordeelde het Haga op punten die de wet helemaal niet begrenst, zegt Van Schoonhoven. Zo werden een voetbalkooi en een duur administratiekantoor plots financieel wanbeheer, en werd het burgerschapsonderwijs getoetst aan een niet bestaand wettelijk kader. Op onder meer die gronden zegde de Inspectie het vertrouwen op in de Haga-leiding en sorteerde zo voor op de bestuurswissel, die Slob vervolgens vergeefs probeerde af te dwingen.

Het legt volgens onderwijsjurist Martijn Nolen bij de Tilburg University een structureel probleem bloot bij de Inspectie. Die mag namelijk weliswaar proberen de kwaliteit van bestuur en onderwijs te bevorderen, maar echt afdwingen, kan ze meestal niet. Omdat de contouren van de wet vaag zijn, is de inspectie haar eigen kaders gaan formuleren. Wat er gebeurt als die kaders worden getoetst, hebben we maandag gezien, zegt Nolen. Dan zie je ineens dat de nadere invulling die de Inspectie aan de wet geeft, geen juridische grondslag heeft.

*School moest dicht*

Dat dit heeft kunnen gebeuren, wijt Van Schoonhoven mede aan het bestuurlijke en politieke klimaat waarin de Inspectie haar werk deed. Nadat de AIVD-informatie over het Haga openbaar werd, riepen politici om het hardst dat de school dicht moest. De Inspectie zou zich te veel hebben laten leiden door die wens.

Terwijl de rechter Slob en de Inspectie heeft teruggefloten, verlangt de politiek  mede doordat de overheid maar geen grip krijgt op het Haga  nieuwe wetgeving. En dus bespreekt de Tweede Kamer binnenkort een wetsvoorstel dat verduidelijkt wat burgerschapsonderwijs moet inhouden. Er staat dat leerlingen kennis en respect moet worden geleerd voor democratische waarden zoals vrijheid van meningsuiting, gelijkwaardigheid en verdraagzaamheid.

Orthodox-christelijke scholen vrezen dat zij consequenties van de strijd tegen het Haga zullen voelen. Dinsdag waarschuwde het Reformatorisch Dagblad tegen de nieuwe burgerschapswet. Daarin zijn mensenrechten opgenomen, terwijl orthodox-christelijke scholen volgens de confessionele krant moeite hebben met allerlei (nieuwe) mensenrechten die er de laatste decennia bij zijn gemaakt, zoals rond homoseksualiteit en transseksualiteit.

Het dagblad vreest dat scholen onder de nieuwe wet geen moreel oordeel meer zou mogen hebben over de leefwijze van anderen. Ook Berend Kamphuis van de vereniging voor katholiek en christelijk onderwijs Verus is bezorgd over het voorstel. Moet je een heel schoolveld aan een nieuwe wet onderwerpen omdat we bij een heel klein aantal scholen zorg hebben over extremisme?

Onlangs kwam de Inspectie al bij de bijzondere scholen op bezoek. Aanleiding was de islamitische lesmethode Help! Ik word volwassen, die beschrijft dat Allah homos verafschuwt. Na Kamervragen van D66 en VVD gaf Slob de Inspectie opdracht het gebruik van de methode te onderzoeken. Dat onderzoek is door de Inspectie verbreed naar de invulling van burgerschapsonderwijs door scholen met verschillende achtergronden en levensbeschouwelijke opvattingen.

Dus k reformatorische en joodse scholen. Die beklaagden zich onlangs in het Reformatorisch Dagblad over hoe zij door inspecteurs zijn benaderd. Zo zouden leraren zijn gevraagd wat zij zouden doen als een kind huilend op school komt omdat papa een nieuwe vriend heeft. Hierna volgden weer Kamervragen  nu van ChristenUnie, CDA en SGP of het inspectie-onderzoek niet te ver gaat.

Het toont nog maar eens dat in de maatschappij en de politiek verschillende opvattingen leven over de betekenis van burgerschap en in hoeverre de overheid zich hierin heeft te mengen. Onderwijsexpert Nolen: De Inspectie zit in een schizofrene positie.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2020/01/21...ectie-a3987671

----------


## Revisor

*Raad van State geeft groen licht voor islamitische school Naaldwijk*

Na een jarenlange juridische strijd heeft de Raad van State woensdagmorgen groen licht gegeven voor een islamitische basisschool in Naaldwijk.

Redactie29 januari 2020, 10:48


Het centrum van Naaldwijk, de plaats waar de Haagse stichting van Yunus Emre een islamitisch school wil verwezenlijken. Beeld Raymond Rutting / de Volkskrant

De Haagse scholengemeenschap Yunus Emre wil een islamitische basisschool openen in Naaldwijk. Maar de gemeente Westland weigert dit mogelijk te maken. Er zou bovendien in Naaldwijk geen draagvlak zijn voor islamitisch onderwijs.

Ook twee opeenvolgende ministers van onderwijs (eerst Sander Dekker, toen Arie Slob) wezen de aanvraag voor het stichten van de school af, in 2016 en 2018. Maar de Raad van State bepaalde vorig voorjaar dat de aanvraag van Yunus Emre wel in orde is en dat het ministerie de school moet bekostigen. Daarop zette minister Slob alles op alles om de school er alsnog te krijgen. 

Slob passeerde de gemeenteraad met een zogeheten indeplaatsstelling en keurde namens de gemeente Westland de aanvraag goed. Het komt vrijwel nooit voor dat een minister zoiets doet. En het kwam niet eerder voor dat een gemeente hiertegen in beroep ging.

Was het ingrijpen van de minister terecht? Ja, oordeelt de hoogste bestuursrechter nu. Door de eerdere uitspraak is de gemeenteraad van Westland verplicht de school in het plan van scholen op te nemen. Dat deed de gemeenteraad echter niet. Daardoor is er volgens de Raad van State sprake van taakverwaarlozing. De minister mocht daarom ingrijpen.

Het gevolg van de uitspraak is dat de islamitische basisschool een plek heeft gekregen in het plan van scholen 2020-2023 van de gemeente Westland. Zo komt de school in aanmerking voor financiering door de overheid.

_Nederland telt momenteel 54 islamitische basisscholen; in 2017 volgde ongeveer 1 procent van het totale aantal leerlingen islamitisch onderwijs. Ter vergelijking: ongeveer 30 procent van de leerlingen gaat naar een protestants-christelijke school. De meeste islamitische scholen bevinden zich in Noord- en Zuid-Holland. 

De gemeente Westland doet er alles aan om de geplande islamitische school in Naaldwijk tegen te houden. Daarvoor halen ze zelfs een unieke motie uit de kast.

Terwijl de advocaten van minister Slob van Onderwijs in het Amsterdamse gerechtshof probeerden een islamitische middelbare school te sluiten, maakten ze zich in Den Haag juist sterk voor de opening van een basisschool op islamitische grondslag._


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...wijk~b4c395c2/


Uit bovenstaand berichtje blijkt steeds meer voor mij dat de overheid structureel islamitische scholen tegenwerkt. De moslims moeten tot de hoogste rechter toe strijden om hun mensen- en grondrechten in de praktijk te kunnen gebruiken.

----------


## Revisor

*Islamitische school*

* Westland mag islamitische school niet meer traineren. ‘Het is alsof we niet welkom zijn’* 

 ‘Er is hier letterlijk alles uit de kast getrokken wat er uit de kast te trekken valt om de boel te treiteren, te saboteren en te vertragen’, zegt Ali Ahrouch, de voorzitter van het College van Bestuur van Yunus Emre Beeld Arie Kievit

De komst van een islamitische basisschool in het Westland is sinds 2016 door de gemeenteraad ‘gefrustreerd en gesaboteerd’, vindt schoolbestuur Yunus Emre. Het moet er nu echt van komen, stelt de minister ook. 

Anton Slotboom 20 december 2021, 07:15

De gemoederen liepen de afgelopen jaren hoog op in het Westland, een tuinbouwgebied tussen Rotterdam en Den Haag. Zo hoog, dat ls de islamitische school na jaren van bezwaren en procedures tegen de goedgekeurde aanvraag, wordt geopend, de onderwijswethouder er wat zijn eigen partij LPF betreft absoluut niet bij is. “Dat moment moet hij maar aan zich voorbij laten gaan”, zegt LPF Westland-raadslid Dave van Koppen. “Wij willen geen islamitische basisschool in onze gemeente. Ik zou het hem kwalijk nemen als hij dat, als LPF’er, een mooie dag zou noemen. Hij snapt zelf ook wel dat hij dat aan een collega-wethoudertje moet overlaten.” 

*Minister passeert protesterende raad*

Het is een keuze die de huidige wethouder niet eens hoeft te maken. Een gebouw voor de tachtig tot honderd beoogde leerlingen is nog niet in zicht. En dat had het wel moeten zijn, vindt demissionair onderwijsminister Slob. De gemeenteraad, waarin Westland Verstandig, Gemeentebelang Westland en LPF Westland de meerderheid vormen, heeft de wetten simpelweg te respecteren, stelt Slob. Het moet stoppen met het opwerpen van hindernissen, bezwaren en procedures die de opening vertragen. De minister zet voor het eerst in zijn ambtsperiode een ‘indeplaatsstelling’ in, waarbij de protesterende gemeenteraad wordt gepasseerd. De bal ligt nu bij het gemeentebestuur. Dat moet definitief tot uitvoering overgaan.

“Er is hier letterlijk alles uit de kast getrokken wat er uit de kast te trekken valt om de boel te treiteren, te saboteren en te vertragen”, zegt Ali Ahrouch, de voorzitter van het College van Bestuur van Yunus Emre, dat al meerdere scholen in Den Haag en omgeving heeft. 

*Niet welkom?*

Aan de telefoon zegt hij de rust te willen bewaren, maar boos klinkt hij toch. “Het Westland is een bizarre plek, eerlijk gezegd. In de jaren zestig kwamen hier moslims terecht om in de kassen te werken. Sindsdien wonen we hier. Er is dus behoefte aan deze school, dat is aangetoond. Er wonen hier zo’n vierduizend, vijfduizend moslims. De procedure is goed doorlopen, en in Nederland spreekt de procedure. Niet de onderbuik. Maar op de een of andere manier zit er een kronkel hier. Het is alsof we niet welkom zijn, terwijl we er alle recht op hebben. Als Westlanders het je niet gunnen trekken ze alles uit de kast om het te voorkomen. De democratie is misbruikt. Als ik had geweten dat we hier in een of andere bananenrepubliek hadden geleefd, hadden we dit plan nooit ingediend.” 
*
Kijken naar een locatie*

Onderwijswethouder Ben van der Stee (LPF Westland) beschrijft zijn positie als ‘een spagaat’. Zijn partij is tegen. “De gemeenteraad heeft alle mogelijke middelen ingezet tot ze op zijn. Dit is dualisme ten top: ik heb de verantwoordelijkheid om dit uit te voeren. We nemen de school op in het huisvestingsprogramma en gaan de komende weken kijken naar een locatie.”

Emoties in dergelijke dossiers horen bij het DNA van het Westland, zegt hij. “Westlanders willen graag dat je een gezellige buur bent, elkaar in de gaten houdt en helpt als het nodig is. Deze kinderen zitten nu in hun eigen dorp op school. Laat die kinderen daar. Waarom zou een kind uit Wateringen naar Naaldwijk moeten om naar school te gaan? Wat ons betreft zit een kind het liefst op school bij vriendjes uit de straat.”

Het islamitische schoolbestuur hoopt dat er vaart komt in het dossier. Als er inderdaad geen wethouder de school komt openen? “Nou, dan openen we hem toch zelf? Daar gaan we niet van wakker liggen. De wethouder is van harte welkom, maar uiteindelijk gaan we ook zonder die komst gewoon open.” 


https://www.trouw.nl/binnenland/west...zijn~b1f5ce4b/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Het mooie van een islamitische school voor de hardcore tegenstanders van zo'n school is wel dat zo'n islamitische school in ieder geval segregatie bevorderd en in stand houdt. Moslims gaan toch liever naar hun eigen school. Nu de islam kennelijk een feit is is het bestaan van islamitische scholen alleen maar gunstig voor witte scholen. Hoe meer islamitische scholen hoe meer segregatie in het onderwijs. Dat homo's en vrouwen zonder hoofddoek op een islamitische school niet welkom zijn, daar moet niemand wakker van liggen. 



.

----------


## Revisor

Moslimvrouwen staan voor de islamitische school Noen in de wijk Kralingen Crooswijk met elkaar te praten.Beeld Hollandse Hoogte

*Interview Onderwijs*

*‘Islamitisch onderwijs kan integratie juist bevorderen’*

Het wantrouwen jegens islamitisch onderwijs is volkomen onterecht, vindt onderzoeker Marietje Beemsterboer. “Islamitische scholen hebben juist een brugfunctie.” 

Amber Dujardin 2 augustus 2019, 01:00

Het lijkt wel een soap, verzucht Marietje Beemsterboer, die vorig jaar promoveerde op de religieuze identiteit van islamitische scholen aan de Universiteit Leiden. Ze stoort zich aan het verzet en de ‘verkrampte’ discussies over integratie en isolement die het publieke debat lijken te overheersen als het over islamitisch onderwijs gaat. 

Dat een deel van de gemeenteraad van Westland zich met hand en tand verzet tegen de komst van een nieuwe islamitische basisschool is nergens voor nodig, vindt Beemsterboer. “Yunus Emre, de scholenorganisatie waar de nieuwe school deel van gaat uitmaken, heeft alleen maar scholen van prima kwaliteit.”

Nederlanders zijn goed in het extrapoleren van excessen, zegt ze, maar staan te weinig stil bij het feit dat de meeste islamitische scholen een gematigd en kwalitatief goed lesprogramma aanbieden. Van de ruim vijftig islamitische basisscholen zijn er maar drie streng in de leer, met bijvoorbeeld strikte kledingvoorschriften of jongens en meisjes die apart zitten. 

Veel mensen weten niet dat een kleine zestig procent van de docenten op deze scholen niet eens islamitisch is, zegt Beemsterboer. Niet uit gebrek aan religieuze docenten, maar omdat scholen daar bewust voor kiezen. “Deze scholen hebben een enorme brugfunctie naar de niet-islamitische Nederlandse omgeving. Die nemen ze heel serieus. Er zijn maar twee islamitische middelbare scholen in Nederland (in Rotterdam en Amsterdam, red.), dus de meeste kinderen komen daar niet terecht. Daar zijn de basisscholen zich enorm van bewust.” 

 Marietje Beemsterboer Beeld RV
*
Integratie*

Sterker nog: islamitisch onderwijs kan de integratie van kinderen juist bevorderen, stelt Beemsterboer. Dat lijkt misschien contra-intutief, maar door de geborgen omgeving is het volgens haar makkelijker om gevoelige onderwerpen te bespreken die kunnen botsen met Nederlandse waarden. “Als zo’n boodschap met respect voor de islamitische achtergrond wordt gebracht, is de kans groter dat een leerling zich ervoor openstelt.”

Zo wordt seksuele diversiteit op islamitische scholen meestal behandeld door een godsdienstleraar die door leerlingen en ouders wordt vertrouwd. “Als die vertelt dat we homoseksualiteit in Nederland accepteren, is de kans groter dat de boodschap aankomt.” 

*Slecht imago*

Toch heeft islamitisch onderwijs een slecht imago, bleek eerder dit jaar uit onderzoek van EenVandaag. Veel slechter dan christelijk onderwijs: 49 procent van de mensen vindt dat christelijk onderwijs moet kunnen, over islamitisch onderwijs zegt slechts 24 procent dat.

Dat is niet logisch, vindt Beemsterboer, juist vanwege de brugfunctie van deze scholen en de grote diversiteit aan moslims die ze herbergen. “Reformatorische en gereformeerde scholen selecteren enorm. Islamitische scholen krijgen vaak het verwijt dat ze slecht zijn voor de integratie, maar binnen die scholen is er een enorme diversiteit aan stromingen en komen kinderen een hoop andersdenkenden tegen. Dat zie je op streng christelijke scholen veel minder.”

Nederland meet met twee maten als het gaat om bijzonder onderwijs, vindt Beemsterboer. Dat manifesteert zich niet alleen in wantrouwen naar islamitische scholen, maar ook bij maatschappelijke discussies. “Het inspectierapport over het Cornelius Haga Lyceum leidt tot een discussie over de wenselijkheid van islamitisch onderwijs”, zegt Beemsterboer. “Dat gebeurt bij een zwakke of zeer zwakke beoordeling van een christelijke middelbare school niet, en zeker niet in eenzelfde mate.”


https://www.trouw.nl/onderwijs/islamitisch-onderwijs-kan-integratie-juist-bevorderen~be8d5f44/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Het mooie van een islamitische school voor de hardcore tegenstanders van zo'n school is wel dat zo'n islamitische school in ieder geval segregatie bevorderd en in stand houdt. Moslims gaan toch liever naar hun eigen school. Nu de islam kennelijk een feit is is het bestaan van islamitische scholen alleen maar gunstig voor witte scholen. Hoe meer islamitische scholen hoe meer segregatie in het onderwijs. Dat homo's en vrouwen zonder hoofddoek op een islamitische school niet welkom zijn, daar moet niemand wakker van liggen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Revisor
> 
> ...


Tekst van anderen plakken als antwoord. Toch leuk te zien dat je mijn commentaren leest.

.

----------


## Revisor

*Britain’s Trojan Horse: A hoax that still harms Muslims*

_The Trojan Horse hoax served to legitimise, legalise, and institutionalise a discriminatory culture against Muslim children.
_
*
Tahir Mahmood Alam*
Education Consultant, Trainer/Tutor (Self-Employed)

Published On 17 Apr 202217 Apr 2022


A poster against then-Education Secretary Michael Gove is displayed on the railings outside Oldknow Academy, one of the Birmingham Schools at the centre of the 'Trojan Horse' inquiry on June 10, 2014 in Birmingham, England [File: Christopher Furlong/Getty Images]

In 2014, sensationalist headlines circulated in the United Kingdom about an alleged Muslim plot to take over schools. The so-called “Trojan Horse” involved “extremists” infiltrating Birmingham to “sow terrorism” in young minds. As the then chair of the Park View Educational Trust, which ran three of the schools in question, I suddenly found myself in the centre of a media storm, subjected to a multitude of government inspections and inquiries looking into alleged improprieties. It was a classic moral panic.

Subsequently, all of our schools were deemed failures, despite having been ranked as outstanding before. They were placed under “special measures”, which created the possibility of removing senior leadership in the accused institutions. Of course, we rejected the supposed findings of these inquiries and protested the injustice and abuse of power.

As time rolled on, it became increasingly clear that there was no evidence of “extremism and radicalisation” taking place in the schools, nor was there any evidence of a plot. Yet, the damage was done. Years of hard work, creating high-performing schools in highly deprived areas, was destroyed through these interventions. In the process, the entire British Muslim community was vilified and cast as suspicious outsiders in their own country.

As one Muslim pupil succinctly put it to a trusted teacher, “Why are they against us?” The Trojan Horse and the reaction to it framed participation by Muslims in schools, and particularly those in leadership positions, as “infiltration”. This was despite Muslims constituting 98 percent of the student body. Infiltration indeed.
*
Podcast revelations*

Fast forward to 2022. A recent podcast by The New York Times, “The Trojan Horse Affair”, has highlighted serious flaws in the government’s response to the original letter that sparked this whole mess. It is shocking that it took more than five years, and a foreign media outlet, to investigate the malpractice that ran rife through local and national governments, the courts and swaths of the British media. The podcast reveals incompetence so outrageous that it is hardly believable.

To wit: following the arrival of the Trojan Horse hoax letter on his desk in January 2014, the then secretary of state for education, Michael Gove, leapt at the opportunity to lead an Islamophobic witch-hunt against the Park View Educational Trust. At the time, it was a highly successful multi-academy trust that was in fact developed at the request of the Department for Education (DfE). The podcast makes abundantly clear that Gove, from the very start, was informed that, in all likelihood, the letter was fake. Yet Gove decided to push on nevertheless. No need to let evidence get in the way.

The media, meanwhile, was more than happy to play along, fuelling a moral panic that sought to “protect” children from extremist views and evil Muslims. As the podcast reveals, not a single confirmed incident underpinned the assertions in the Trojan Horse letter. The plot to take over these schools – the real Trojan Horse – was not my own, but instead led by Gove.

At the time, I wrote to the DfE and ministers about the fallacious nature of the letter, asking them to investigate its origins and purpose. It fell on deaf ears, as did my request to Peter Clarke, a former counterterrorism chief appointed by Gove to lead an inquiry on behalf of the DfE. Incredibly, discovering the truth about the origin of the letter was not part of his brief. The assertions that the letter made, however, were to be diligently investigated.
*
Trojan-induced trauma*

It is important to recognise that the effect of the hoax and the subsequent witch-hunt is not confined to an event in the past that affected only a few people. It is a lived reality in the present, which is experienced by Muslim children, parents, teachers, and school leaders alike. Furthermore, it will have lasting implications for future generations of British Muslims. Regulations, laws, as well as educational and security policies like the Prevent strategy, which seeks to stop people from becoming extremists, have been enacted or reinforced with Muslims in mind.

Like many other teachers and governors of schools, I suffered personal and professional harm. I was unable to work in the vocation I love and remain barred from running schools or working as an inspector of educational standards. Being labelled an extremist also wreaked havoc on my personal life. My own friends would request that I remove the batteries from my phone in their presence, in case any bugged recordings would associate them with me and destroy their own careers. In many cases, they were also forced out of education.

As a result of the Trojan Horse hoax, some  20 schools were inspected by the state. Unsurprisingly, these were all predominantly Muslim schools with Muslim majority educational leadership. Their supposed crime, of course, amounted to nothing more than their Muslim-ness. Inevitably, the investigations found nothing untoward.

The Trojan Horse hoax served to legitimise, legalise, and institutionalise a discriminatory culture against Muslim children, where their faith is viewed through the prism of extremism and terrorism. A simple request for prayer facilities in the school is put under the microscope and evaluated through the false paranoia of radicalisation. “We don’t want others making this request,” one head teacher explained to other members of staff (who then informed me in my capacity as governor) when refusing permission. There is something very wrong with this approach in a supposedly open, tolerant, and inclusive society, which ought to respect freedom of religious belief and practice.

Ultimately, the effect of the Trojan Horse hoax will be felt long into the future. The threat of similar hysteria-driven offensives remains real as long as lessons are not learned. It is for this reason that the scandal must remain unfinished business. I endorse the call of the Muslim Council of Britain (MCB) for an independent inquiry into the travesty, and for an investigation into establishing the origins of the Trojan Horse letter. Those who abused their power and authority in causing so much harm should be held accountable. Those unjustly and wrongfully maligned should be fully exonerated.


https://www.aljazeera.com/opinions/2...-harms-muslims

----------


## Revisor

Het Cornelius Haga Lyceum  Hollandse Hoogte / ANP

*Geen wanbeheer en geen zelfverrijking bij islamitisch Cornelius Haga Lyceum*

Er was geen sprake van wanbeheer en zelfverrijking bij het islamitische Cornelius Haga Lyceum in Amsterdam. Dat heeft de Raad van State, de hoogste bestuursrechter van Nederland, vanmorgen geoordeeld.

Binnenlandredactie 19-10-22, 10:35 Laatste update: 11:06 

Toenmalig minister Arie Slob (Onderwijs) droeg de islamitische school in 2019 op om schoolbestuurder Soner Atasoy weg te sturen en een nieuw bestuur aan te stellen. De minister gaf daar vier redenen voor: financieel wanbeleid, nalatigheid om de kwaliteit van het onderwijs te bewaken, ongerechtvaardigde verrijking en onrechtmatig handelen. De Stichting Islamitisch Onderwijs stapte daarom naar de rechtbank in Amsterdam. Die wees die eerste twee redenen af. De andere twee redenen vonden de rechters wel bewezen, maar dat was niet genoeg voor de opdracht, en die werd daarom teruggedraaid. In maart dit jaar besloot de rechter al dat het Lyceum Atasoy 100.000 euro ontslagvergoeding moest betalen.

De stichting ging daarna opnieuw in beroep, bij de Raad van State, om de andere twee redenen ook van tafel te krijgen, en dat is nu dus gelukt.

*Rekeningen

*Volgens de minister was er sprake van verrijking, omdat de directeur een paar juridische rekeningen van de school had voorgeschoten, en de school het geld daarna naar hem had overgemaakt. Bij elkaar ging het om enkele tienduizenden euros. Dat mag op zich niet, geld van een school mag alleen voor het onderwijs worden gebruikt. Strikt genomen is het dus wel een onrechtmatige uitgave, maar dat maakt het volgens de Raad van State nog geen wanbeheer, omdat de bestuurder er geen voordeel van heeft gehad. Ook was het geen doelbewust patroon. Doordat er geen sprake is van ongerechtvaardigde verrijking is dus ook geen sprake van wanbeheer.


https://www.ad.nl/binnenland/geen-wa...ceum~a70962ef/

----------


## Revisor

*Raad van State: geen sprake van financieel wanbeheer op het Haga Lyceum*

Islamitische school De Raad van State veegt het oordeel van oud-minister Slob uit 2019 van tafel. Hij had het bestuur van het Haga Lyceum na een zeer kritisch rapport van de Onderwijsinspectie opgedragen te vertrekken. 

*Kasper van Laarhoven* 19 oktober 2022 om 12:02

Leerlingen van het Cornelius Haga Lyceum in Amsterdam in 2019. Foto David van Dam

Op het Cornelius Haga Lyceum was onder oud-directeur Soner Atasoy geen sprake van financieel wanbeheer. Tot die uitspraak is de Raad van State woensdag gekomen. De hoogste bestuursrechter heeft daarmee het oordeel uit 2019 van toenmalig onderwijsminister Arie Slob (ChristenUnie) over de islamitische middelbare school definitief van tafel geveegd.


Slob had het bestuur van de Amsterdamse school na een zeer kritisch rapport van de Onderwijsinspectie opgedragen te vertrekken, op straffe van een bekostigingsstop; een unicum. Het Haga stapte daarop naar de rechter, die in 2020 concludeerde dat er onvoldoende grond was voor Slobs aanwijzing. Volgens de rechter was geen sprake van ontoereikend burgerschapsonderwijs en slechts in beperkte mate van financieel wanbeheer. 

*Geen zelfverrijking*

Door die uitspraak mocht Atasoys bestuur aanblijven, maar bleef een deel van het wanbeheeroordeel staan. In het hoger beroep gaat de Raad van State woensdag nog een stapje verder: op de veelbesproken school was helemaal geen sprake van wanbeheer. Belangrijkste reden: Slobs oordeel dat Atasoy zichzelf verrijkte met bijna 25.000 euro aan onrechtmatige betalingen, is onterecht. Volgens de Raad heeft het Haga-bestuur Atasoy terecht onkosten vergoed die hij maakte in de aanloop naar de opening van de school.

Middels facturen kon de schoolleiding de meeste uitgaven onderbouwen. En volgens de Raad is het overige deel waarschijnlijk ook legitiem, omdat het Haga veel juridische kosten maakte om opening af te dwingen, onder meer in rechtszaken tegen de gemeente Amsterdam. Omdat bij andere (veelal kleinere) uitgaven het Haga niet bewust fraudeerde, is volgens de Raad geen sprake van een doelbewust patroon van onrechtmatige uitgaven waarbij de grenzen van het financieel toelaatbare zijn opgezocht.
*
AIVD-waarschuwingen*

Het Haga kwam in 2019 veelvuldig in het nieuws nadat de Amsterdamse burgemeester Femke Halsema AIVD-waarschuwingen over mogelijk salafistisch onderwijs en terroristische banden naar buiten had gebracht. De Onderwijsinspectie en de toezichthouder van de AIVD nuanceerden die verdenkingen later. Niettemin stuurde de Haga-voorzitter Atasoy in 2020 alsnog weg na een interne machtsstrijd. Sindsdien zijn de inschrijvingscijfers en de onderwijskwaliteit teruggelopen. De Inspectie beoordeelde de school begin dit jaar als zeer zwak en gaf het Haga Lyceum een jaar voor herstel.

https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/10/19/raad-van-state-geen-sprake-van-financieel-wanbeheer-op-het-haga-lyceum-a4145617

----------


## Revisor

*Ook laatste verwijten aan Haga Lyceum van tafel: geen wanbeheer en zelfverrijking*

Het islamitische Cornelius Haga Lyceum is van alle blaam gezuiverd. Nadat eerder al belangrijke verwijten aan de school van tafel gingen, heeft de hoogste bestuursrechter woensdag ook geconstateerd dat er geen sprake was van wanbeheer en zelfverrijking.

*Rik Kuiper* en *Tjerk Gualthrie van Weezel* 19 oktober 2022, 13:11

 Leerlingen van het Amsterdamse Cornelius Haga Lyceum aan het begin van de schoolweek. Beeld ANP

De Amsterdamse middelbare school kwam in 2019 landelijk in het nieuws nadat de veiligheidsdienst AIVD had gewaarschuwd dat salafisten invloed op het onderwijs hadden. Daarvoor was al geen bewijs en nu de Raad van State ook een streep zet door de laatste verwijten van het ministerie van Onderwijs, overweegt de school een schadeprocedure in te stellen. ‘Maar misschien moeten we daarover eerst maar eens aan tafel met het ministerie’, zegt advocaat Wouter Pors.

De AIVD waarschuwde ruim drie jaar geleden dat ‘richtinggevende personen’ op de school onder invloed zouden staan van ‘salafistische aanjagers’. Daarop besloot de Onderwijsinspectie een positief conceptrapport over de school in te trekken en volgde een uitgebreid nieuw onderzoek. Bewijzen dat sprake zou zijn van salafistische invloeden of anti-democratisch onderwijs vond de inspectie niet. Maar er was wel veel kritiek op de financin, het bestuur en de contacten met mensen met extreme gedachten. 
*
Ondeugdelijk*

Voor toenmalige minister van Onderwijs Arie Slob was dat reden om in een zogenoemde ‘aanwijzing’ het vertrek van het bestuur van de school te eisen. Maar van die aanwijzing bleef weinig over. Eerst concludeerde de toezichthouder op de AIVD dat het ambtsbericht van de geheime dienst ondeugdelijk was. Vervolgens zei de Amsterdamse bestuursrechter dat er weliswaar sprake was van wanbeheer en zelfverrijking, maar dat de aanwijzing van Slob niet in verhouding stond tot de geconstateerde fouten.

Nu zegt de Raad van State dus dat ook van zelfverrijking en wanbeheer geen sprake was, al zijn er zaken die niet volgens de regels verliepen. Zo kreeg directeur-bestuurder Soner Atasoy een bedrag van 24 duizend euro betaald voor werkzaamheden die hij had verricht om de school op te richten. Ook declareerde hij overuren waardoor zijn salaris boven de Wet Normering Topinkomens uitkwam.

Maar de hoogste bestuursrechter nuanceert die fouten woensdag. Zo had een accountant van de school zelf al vastgesteld dat het betalen van overuren tegen de regels was, waarop Atasoy het geld terugstortte. Bovendien had Atasoy wel recht op die 24 duizend euro, maar hij had daarvoor apart geld moeten aanvragen bij het ministerie. 
*
Nul komma nul*

Atasoy is blij noch opgelucht met de uitspraak van woensdag. Sterker: hij spreekt van ‘een nietige uitspraak’ van de Raad van State, omdat de zaak is gevoerd door het huidige bestuur van de school, dat volgens hem onbevoegd is. Daarover loopt momenteel nog een civiele zaak, die Atasoy heeft aangespannen tegen het bestuur van de school. ‘Er had al lang een uitspraak moeten zijn’, zegt hij.

Inhoudelijk constateert Atasoy dat er met de uitspraak van de Raad van State ‘nul komma nul’ overblijft van alle beschuldigingen aan zijn adres. En dat verbaast hem niets. ‘Ik heb geen eurocent onjuist besteed, geen eurocent gestolen. Er kon geen andere conclusie zijn, want ik heb alle bonnetjes ingeleverd.’ Daar schiet hij zelf overigens weinig mee op, zegt hij. ‘Mijn school is kapotgemaakt, de school waarvoor ik mijn hele leven heb gegeven. Hoe gaan ze mij die tijd teruggeven?’

Met het Cornelius Haga Lyceum gaat het intussen belabberd. In een nieuw rapport concludeerde de Onderwijsinspectie in februari dat de kwaliteit van het onderwijs zeer zwak is.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...king~b99c4709/

----------


## Revisor

*
Commentaar Haga Lyceum*

*Het lijkt erop dat Slob van het Haga af wilde*

22 oktober 2022

Alle juridische registers zijn opengetrokken om het islamitische Haga Lyceum in Amsterdam op de knien te krijgen, maar het mocht niet baten. Deze week concludeerde de Raad van State  de hoogste bestuursrechter  dat voormalig minister Slob het bestuur van het Haga Lyceum niet had mogen dwingen om op te stappen.

Het argument dat voormalig bestuurder Soner Atasoy zichzelf zou hebben verrijkt of dat er sprake zou zijn van financieel wanbeheer  een belangrijk instrument om de bekostiging van een school in te trekken  werd van tafel geveegd. Atasoy kreeg op alle punten gelijk, hoewel de bestuursrechter fouten constateert in de boekhouding. Maar die slordigheden zijn geen reden het bestuur aan de kant te zetten.

De uitspraak kan niet als een verrassing komen, want verschillende experts op het gebied van onderwijsrecht waarschuwden Slob van tevoren. Er was onvoldoende grond om in te grijpen. Nadat de hoogste bestuursrechter die conclusie deze week onderschreef, is het aan het ministerie om uit te leggen waarom het deze koers koos. Maar de minister nam de uitspraak slechts voor kennisgeving aan. 
*
Summiere reactie*

Een zeer summiere reactie. Zeker als je bedenkt dat de Haga-casus meer is dan slechts een rechtszaak over financieel wanbeheer. Hier is selectief omgesprongen met de vrijheid van onderwijs.

Het Haga Lyceum raakt al in opspraak nog voordat de school de deuren opent. Omstreden uitspraken over IS, vertolkt door n van de bestuursleden, liggen daaraan ten grondslag.

Maar de gemeente Amsterdam vangt keer op keer bot bij de rechter en in 2017 gaat de school open. De onderwijsinspectie oordeelt in eerste instantie positief. Maar dat is voordat inlichtingendienst AIVD waarschuwt dat kinderen op het Haga worden benvloed door richtinggevende personen die banden zouden hebben met een terroristische organisatie. De onderwijsinspectie doet opnieuw onderzoek. De conclusies van de AIVD onderschrijft de inspectie niet, maar ze constateert nu wel een ernstige tekortkoming op het gebied van burgerschapsonderwijs en er zou sprake zijn van financieel wanbeheer.

De voormalig minister grijpt in en stelt dat het bestuur moet vertrekken. Slob zegt in deze krant: Ik ben een groot voorstander van de vrijheid van onderwijs. Maar ik heb ook de verantwoordelijkheid om, als die school de vrijheid niet goed gebruikt, maatregelen te nemen.

De rechter oordeelt anders en concludeert dat de wet te ver is opgerekt. Het wekt de schijn dat de minister af wilde van de school. Dat het Haga er andere normen en waarden op nahoudt, verdient een kritische benadering. Maar het kan niet zo zijn dat de vrijheid van onderwijs voor de ene school net iets meer geldt dan voor de andere. 
_
Het commentaar is de mening van Trouw, verwoord door leden van de hoofdredactie en senior redacteuren.


_https://www.trouw.nl/opinie/het-lijk...ilde~b80091a6/

----------


## SportFreak

Die Slob is een hond

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Haga is geen probleem, maar juist een oplossing. Haga moeten we als hefboom gebruiken. De multicultuur heeft voor het voortbestaan baat bij segregatie en dus baat bij scholen als Haga. 



.

----------


## Revisor

*Oud-directeur Haga Lyceum heeft nu een privschool in Den Haag

*Het Achterhuis Lyceum Oud-minister Arie Slob (Onderwijs) deed alles om Soner Atasoy uit het onderwijs te krijgen. Maar in de luwte stichtte die Het Achterhuis Lyceum.
*
Kasper van Laarhoven* 23 oktober 2022 om 21:46 

*Soner Atasoy* in het kantoorpand waar Het Achterhuis Lyceum begon. Vanwege bedreigingen niet herkenbaar in beeld. Foto Mona van den Berg

Soner Atasoy, de in 2020 ontslagen directeur-bestuurder van het Amsterdamse Cornelius Haga Lyceum, is niet uit het islamitisch onderwijs verdwenen. Atasoy, voor wie inlichtingendienst AIVD in 2019 waarschuwde vanwege radicale connecties, heeft na een reeks vergeefse rechtszaken zijn weg teruggevonden. Niet naar zijn oude Haga Lyceum, maar door een privschool op te richten.

Het schooltje in Den Haag is – buiten het zicht van de overheid – sinds 2021 in gebruik, zegt Atasoy tegen _NRC_, en telt inmiddels een eerste en een tweede klas, 7 docenten en zo’n 45 islamitische leerlingen. De naam? Het Achterhuis Lyceum.

Inderdaad, vernoemd naar Anne Franks schuilplaats. Want moslims die „niet aan de leiband lopen van de overheid” worden opgejaagd „als de Joden in de Tweede Wereldoorlog”, zegt Atasoy, verwijzend naar zijn jarenlange, vaak juridische strijd tegen de overheid om een eigen school. „Wij worden nog niet vergast, maar wel besmeurd en bespat. Onze rechten vervallen.”

Het Achterhuis Lyceum betekent de terugkeer van de orthodoxe Albanese Nederlander Atasoy, die oud-minister Arie Slob (ChristenUnie) koste wat kost buiten het onderwijs wilde houden. In 2019 droeg Slob, na AIVD-waarschuwingen over terroristische banden en een zeer kritisch inspectierapport, Atasoy en zijn mede-Haga-bestuurders op te vertrekken. Maar de rechter vernietigde Slobs aanwijzing en woensdag veegde de Raad van State ook de laatste kritiek (over wanbeheer) van tafel. Intussen had de voorzitter van het Haga Lyceum Atasoy wel al de laan uitgestuurd.
*
Slimmigheidje*

En nu is de veelbesproken bestuurder dus tch terug, met een slimmigheidje. Tot voor kort onderwees het Achterhuis Lyceum slechts een klein groepje ‘thuisonderwijsleerlingen’: kinderen die vrijstelling van de inschrijvingsplicht kregen door zich te beroepen op het gebrek aan islamitische scholing in Den Haag. Dat ‘thuisonderwijs’ richtte het Achterhuis zo in dat de kinderen samen les volgden – in een lokaal, met een docent, zag _NRC_. Maar Atasoy wil snel groeien en dus verwelkomt het schooltje sinds dit jaar ook leerlingen znder vrijstelling. Om die volgende stap officieel te maken, heeft Atasoy de Onderwijsinspectie verteld over zijn verborgen lyceum.

Binnenkort bezoekt de Inspectie het Achterhuis, bevestigt een woordvoerder, en controleert of het aan de minimumeisen voldoet (denk: veiligheid, bevoegde docenten). Als dat zo is, volgt erkenning als privschool en houdt ze toezicht, maar wel beperkter dan bij reguliere scholen. Zo zijn financile inspecties niet mogelijk; een privschool draait immers niet op rijksgeld. Op de vraag hoe hij de school financiert, antwoordt Atasoy dat de Nationaal Cordinator Terrorismebestrijding en Veiligheid (NCTV) „dat maar moet uitzoeken” en verwijst – „met een knipoog” – naar de overheidslijst met onvrije landen, opgesteld om buitenlandse inmenging in moskeen tegen te gaan. „Ze kunnen al die landen afgaan.”

Als de inspectie het Achterhuis erkent, telt Nederland zo’n 65 middelbare privscholen – samen goed voor 0,01 procent van alle leerlingen – en drie islamitische middelbare scholen. Atasoy en zijn Rotterdamse concurrent het Avicenna College, dat als progressiever wordt gezien en overwegend goed contact heeft met de overheid, proberen al jaren de plek op te eisen voor regulier islamitisch onderwijs in Den Haag, elkaar juridisch dwarsbomend.

In de meest recente, door Atasoy aangespannen, rechtszaak beslist de Raad van State komende maand of het ministerie de Avicenna-plannen terecht goedkeurde. Uit vrees voor overheidsinmenging weigerde Atasoy bij de zitting de rechter herhaaldelijk het beoogde adres van het Achterhuis te geven. Volgens Atasoy frustreerde een ambtenaar van het ministerie een principe-afspraak met de eigenaar van het pand. Het ministerie ontkent dit en zegt het Achterhuis hetzelfde te behandelen als andere scholen – evenals de inspectie, die het initiatief beoordeelt „op basis van de wettelijke eisen”.
*
Traineren*

Atasoys strijd om een islamitische school begon in 2011. Zes jaar lang traineerden Amsterdam en het ministerie van Onderwijs zijn plannen voor het Haga Lyceum, onder meer omdat ze gebrekkige kwaliteit vreesden en inspraak wilden in de bestuurssamenstelling. Na tussenkomst van de Raad van State kon de school tch open, maar lang genoot Atasoy niet van zijn overwinning. Begin 2019 openbaarde burgemeester Femke Halsema AIVD-waarschuwingen dat Atasoy tussen 2009 en 2012 contact had met Tsjetsjeense terroristen en het Haga Lyceum in een salafistische richting wilde sturen. Het leidde tot uitgebreid onderzoek van de Onderwijsinspectie, die geen ondemocratische tendensen vond, maar wel het burgerschapsonderwijs en het financieel beheer kritisch beoordeelde – waarop oud-minister Slob Atasoys bestuur onrechtmatig wegsommeerde.

Intussen bleken ook andere overheidsinstellingen buiten de lijntjes te hebben gekleurd om Atasoy te beteugelen. Zo spoorde de NCTV het Openbaar Ministerie meermaals vergeefs aan de schoolbestuurder strafrechtelijk te vervolgen en uitte inlichtingentoezichthouder CTIVD eind 2019 stevige kritiek op de AIVD.

Dat Atasoy en zijn broer – ook bij het Haga Lyceum en Het Achterhuis Lyceum betrokken – contacten onderhielden met terroristen, had de AIVD onvoldoende onderbouwd, en dat zij „in verband worden gebracht met financiering” beoordeelde de CTIVD als „te ongenuanceerd”. Dt de AIVD gewaarschuwd had, was niettemin terecht en enkele passages over de Atasoy-broers bleven overeind, waaronder dat zij „sinds 2000 in een salafistische en radicale omgeving” verkeren.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/10/23...chool-a4146057

----------


## Revisor

Beeld Getty Images/iStockphoto

*Hoe de overheid probeerde de As-Siddieqscholen aan banden te leggen en waarom de AIVD informanten wierf*

Het Cornelius Haga Lyceum stond in de schijnwerpers vanwege vermeende radicalisering, maar de overheid heeft ng een islamitische onderwijsinstelling in het vizier: de Amsterdamse As-Siddieqscholen. De AIVD wierf actief informanten, bevestigen ingewijden in onderzoek dat _Het Parool_ deed. 

*Bas Soetenhorst* 26 november 2022, 03:00

As-Siddieq, met basisscholen Al Maes (De Baarsjes), Al Jawhara (Indische Buurt) en Al Yaqoet (Nieuwendam-Noord) blijkt de eerste onderwijsinstelling in Nederland te zijn geweest die, op last van de gemeente Amsterdam, een Bibob-onderzoek moest ondergaan. Dat is een integriteitstoets die vooral bedoeld is om zakelijke activiteiten van criminelen in de bovenwereld te dwarsbomen, en waarvan de toepassing in het onderwijs omstreden is. 

Tot nu toe werd gedacht dat enkel het Haga Lyceum in Nieuw-West zo’n screening moest ondergaan, wat die school weigerde. Nu blijkt dat het het As-Siddieqbestuur al eerder een Bibob-onderzoek heeft doorlopen, onder bestuurlijke verantwoordelijkheid van burgemeester Femke Halsema. Dat valt op te maken uit documenten die _Het Parool_ verkreeg middels een beroep op de Wet open overheid.

As-Siddieq is met in totaal ruim 1200 leerlingen en zo’n 200 personeelsleden de grootste islamitische onderwijsinstelling van Amsterdam. 

*Onwenselijke ideen*

Interne gemeentelijke stukken bevestigen dat de overheidsbemoeienis gevolg is van de connectie tussen de scholen en de El Tawheedmoskee in West. Dat gebedshuis is van oudsher het voornaamste salafistische centrum van Amsterdam, dat al tientallen jaren de aandacht van de veiligheidsdiensten heeft vanwege aanwijzingen voor radicalisering (zie kader). Bij Al Maes verzorgt de moskee elke zaterdag en zondag Arabische en islamitische les voor kinderen.

De inhoud daarvan is ook voor de staf van de As-Siddieqscholen onbekend. Zij zijn er niet bij in het weekend. Ingewijden zeggen geen aanwijzingen te hebben dat onwenselijke ideen worden verspreid. Maar wat is onwenselijk in een omgeving waar orthodoxie gemeengoed is?

In 2017 deden As-Siddieqleerlingen mee met een debatwedstrijd in De Balie met andere scholen. Ze verlieten de zaal tijdens een dansact, omdat, vertelde een leerlinge, ze van hun geloof niet naar muziek mogen luisteren. De As-Siddieqdirectie beschouwde die keuze als een compromis waarin alle ouders – van progressief tot conservatief – zich konden vinden. 

_NRC Handelsblad_ en _Nieuwsuur_ berichtten in 2019 dat Arabische stencils waaruit de Tawheedmoskee lesgeeft, kinderen manen alleen vriendschap te sluiten met gelovigen. Er was ook een multiplechoicevraag over de straf voor het bedrijven van zwarte magie: a. zweepslagen, b. stenigen, c. doden met een zwaard. Het goede antwoord: c. 
*
Zwaarste wapen*

De weekendschool is niet het enige dat de Tawheedmoskee verbindt met de As-Siddieqscholen (_as siddieq_ is Arabisch voor ‘de vriend’). De bestuursvoorzitter van de scholen, Samy Deghedy, was de voorbije decennia tegelijkertijd bestuurslid en imam bij die moskee.

Onderwijsminister Dennis Wiersma haalde dit najaar zijn zwaarste bestuurlijke wapen van stal en gelastte met een zogenoemde aanwijzing Deghedy’s aftreden. Reden was dat het bestuur al sinds 2020 in twee kampen uiteen was gevallen en niet meer tot ordentelijke besluitvorming in staat was. Dat vormde een bedreiging voor de onderwijskwaliteit. 

De bestuurscrisis is ogenschijnlijk het gevolg van ego’s die niet meer door n deur kunnen. De twee kampen troffen elkaar sinds eind vorig jaar enkele keren in de rechtszaal. Waar het ene kamp bereid was terug te treden, op voorwaarde dat Deghedy ook zou gaan, hield de voorzitter vast aan zijn positie. In laatste instantie gaf de rechter hem gelijk.

Maar aan het eind van de voorbije zomer waarschuwde de Onderwijsinspectie dat de leskwaliteit in het geding was en kwam minister Wiersma in actie. Aanvankelijk eiste hij het aftreden van het complete bestuur, inmiddels verlangt hij alleen nog Deghedy’s aftocht. 

 Bestuursvoorzitter van de As-Siddieqscholen Samy Deghedy. Hij was tot de zomer ook bestuurder bij de Tawheedmoskee. Beeld Youtube De Zuivere Aanbidding

*Doorn in het oog*

Tot zover de bekende feiten over de bestuurscrisis. Daarachter gaan zorgen schuil over de connectie tussen de scholen en de Tawheedmoskee. De parallellen met het Haga Lyceum, waarvan de As-Siddieqscholen een voorname leverancier zijn van brugklassers, zijn legio: ook daar werd de Wet Bibob ingezet, ook daar kwam de Onderwijsinspectie met een kritisch rapport, ook daar probeerde de minister met een aanwijzing de directeur-bestuurder (Soner Atasoy) weg te krijgen, ook daar vochten bestuurders elkaar de tent uit. En ook daar verzamelde de AIVD inlichtingen vanwege zorgen over radicalisering.

Bij de As-Siddieqscholen zijn de laatste paar jaar, en in ieder geval nog in 2021, medewerkers benaderd door de AIVD met vragen over Deghedy, blijkt uit onderzoek van _Het Parool_. Het gaat om zeker drie mensen wier functie bij deze krant bekend is, maar die wordt niet vermeld om hun anonimiteit te garanderen. Ingewijden op de school hebben de stellige indruk dat de verwevenheid van de moskee met de scholen de inlichtingendienst een doorn in het oog is.

Bij het Haga Lyceum kwam de AIVD onder vuur te liggen omdat de dienst zich overschreeuwde in een ambtsbericht over een vermeende terreurconnectie. Met zo’n ambtsbericht geeft de dienst overheden de kans te interveniren. Bij de As-Siddieqscholen heeft de AIVD zich, voor zover valt na te gaan, beperkt tot het verzamelen van informatie.

*Geldstromen doorgelicht*

De in inlichtingenwerk gespecialiseerde onderzoeker Jelle van Buuren, verbonden aan de Universiteit Leiden, ziet redenen voor het handelen van de dienst. “Gezien het verleden van de moskee en de connectie met de scholen snap ik dat de AIVD de vinger aan de pols wil houden, om te zien of er reden is om op te treden.”

Hij heeft wel zijn twijfels over de Bibob-procedure die het schoolbestuur moest doorlopen op last van de gemeente Amsterdam. Met een reguliere subsidieaanvraag als aanleiding lichtte de gemeente per 1 oktober 2018 de geldstromen rond het schoolbestuur door. Het nam ruim een jaar in beslag en had een verlammende uitwerking op het bestuur. “Alles lag stil in die periode,” aldus een betrokkene.

Op 28 oktober 2019 vernam het bestuur op het stadhuis dat het onderzoek geen aanwijzingen had opgeleverd die gemeentelijk ingrijpen zouden rechtvaardigen. Er was alleen een verjaarde belastingovertreding gevonden, aldus ingewijden. ‘Niet anders dan verwacht was de uitkomst dat wij als schoolbestuur geen verhoogd risico vormen,’ schreef het bestuur na afloop van de bijeenkomst in een briefje aan de gemeente.

----------


## Revisor

*
Ronselaar in de moskee*

Het is staand gemeentelijk beleid dat alleen bij concrete indicaties Bibob-screening volgt. De vraag is of zulke indicaties er waren, nu het onderzoek niets heeft opgeleverd. Uit vrijgegeven documenten blijkt dat de gemeente in actie kwam na een aantal alarmerende mediaberichten over de Tawheedmoskee. _De Telegraaf_ noemde deze in de zomer van 2018 een ‘thuishaven voor een aanstormende groep IS-gangers, ronselaars en aanslagplegers’. In diezelfde periode berichtten ook andere kranten over een vermeende ronselaar in de moskee. Diezelfde figuur maakte begin 2017 een video met Deghedy, als reclame voor islamlessen.

Overheden kunnen ook tot een Bibob-procedure overgaan na een tip van de officier van justitie. Uit intern mailverkeer komt naar voren dat er inderdaad zo’n tip binnenkwam van het Openbaar Ministerie. Alleen was dat pas begin mei 2019, toen de procedure al maanden liep, en ook nog eens ndat de gemeente de politie en het OM had gevraagd ‘deze school te bekijken met het oog op een eventuele Bibob OM-tip’. Op basis van die tip boog in navolging van het gemeentelijk Bibob-team ook het Landelijk Bureau Bibob zich over de zaak.

In de gemeentelijke stukken wordt de Bibob-procedure als volgt verantwoord: ‘De Stichting Islamitische School Amsterdam [de officile naam van het As-Siddieqbestuur] is gelieerd aan de Stichting El Tawheed. De Stichting El Tawheed vormt het bestuur van Moskee El Tawheed en deze wordt recentelijk in de media in verband gebracht met radicalisering en terrorisme.’

Het was voor zover bekend de eerste keer dat de Wet Bibob in het onderwijsveld werd ingezet. Het is een instrument waarmee overheden geldstromen kunnen controleren en gegevens van politie en justitie mogen inzien, en is bedoeld om potentile witwassers en andere criminelen een vestigingsvergunning te onthouden.
*
‘Bestuurlijke guerrilla’*

Toen in 2019 bekend werd dat het ministerie van Onderwijs de Bibob inzette tegen het Haga Lyceum, leidde dat tot felle kritiek. Hoogleraren spraken in_ de Volkskrant_ van een ‘bestuurlijke guerrilla’ en een ‘buitengewoon kwalijke stap’.

Amsterdam was begin 2019 ook van plan een Bibob-procedure op het Haga Lyceum los te laten, maar zag er op het laatste moment van af. Binnen het stadhuis werd de kans onderkend dat de rechter de gemeente zou terugfluiten. In een ambtelijk memo werd burgemeester Halsema gewezen op ‘juridisch risico’.

In het geval van het Haga Lyceum had inzet van de Wet Bibob te maken met de zogenaamde bekostiging van de school, cruciaal voor het voortbestaan. Bij As Siddieq valt uit de gemeentestukken niet duidelijk op te maken of er een bekostigingsaanvraag lag of een regulier subsidieverzoek voor een bepaalde activiteit, dat bij een negatieve uitkomst van het Bibob-onderzoek had kunnen worden geweigerd.

“Als het bekostiging betrof, was de inzet van de Wet Bibob uitermate dubieus, omdat dat destijds niet onder die wet viel,” zegt hoogleraar lokaal bestuur en recht Albertjan Tollenaar. “Maar ook als het om subsidie ging heeft Amsterdam bij As Siddieq de grenzen van de wet opgezocht, omdat er ogenschijnlijk geen concrete aanwijzing was voor een strafbaar feit. Ik vind het kwalijk dat Amsterdam dit heeft gedaan. Het is een verstrekkende wet, een inbreuk op je privacy, waarbij je betrokkenen en hun connecties door de molen kunt halen. Overheidsbevoegdheden zijn altijd begrensd. Daar moet je niet lichtvaardig mee omspringen.”

Volgens Tollenaar mag Amsterdam zich gelukkig prijzen dat het bestuur van de As-Siddieqscholen niet naar de rechter is gestapt. “Ik denk dat ze gerede kans op succes zouden hebben gehad. Dan sta je als gemeentebestuur in je hemd.”

 De islamitische basisschool Al Jawhara in Oost, onderdeel van As-Siddieq.Beeld Joris van Gennip
*
Slagerij runnen*

Ook al leverde het Bibob-onderzoek niets op, het vergrootte de interne druk op Deghedy om op te stappen. Datzelfde geldt voor het AIVD-onderzoek. Het kleine clubje ingewijden dat ervan wist, besefte dat de connectie met de Tawheedmoskee kwetsbaar is en drong tevergeefs bij Deghedy aan op zijn vertrek.

Deghedy (1965) had geen onderwijservaring bij zijn aantreden in 2012. Hij runt een slagerij op een paar minuten lopen van de moskee en spreekt enigszins gebrekkig Nederlands. “In 2014 was er al discussie over zijn positie,” aldus Eran Kaya, tot voor kort lid van het schoolbestuur. “Een onderwijsinspecteur vroeg in hoeverre hij geschikt was als voorzitter toen op een vergadering alle antwoorden van anderen kwamen.”

“Jarenlang is, uit respect voor hem als imam, hem de hand boven het hoofd gehouden,” verklaarde Kaya’s advocaat Martijn Hop dit voorjaar in de rechtszaal, bij een van de procedures over de vraag wie op dat moment wel of niet rechtmatig schoolbestuurder was.
*
Splijtzwam*

Ook de weekendscholen in As-Siddieqgebouwen vormden een splijtzwam in het bestuur. Zulk informeel onderwijs in islamitische schoolgebouwen is een recept voor onvrede, weet Yusuf Altuntas, bestuurder op andere islamitische scholen in en rond Amsterdam. “Weekendscholen worden doorgaans gerund door moskeen. Als je de ene moskee ruimte geeft in je school, komen ouders van een andere moskee klagen. Het geeft altijd ruis. Ik denk dat As-Siddieq een van de weinige is die nog gebouwen ter beschikking stellen.”

De Tawheedmoskee huurt het As-Siddieqgebouw in De Baarsjes elk weekend voor 4000 euro per jaar – een bedrag dat jarenlang ongewijzigd is gebleven. Het is een interessant verdienmodel voor de moskee, die drie groepen per dag doceert.

Deghedy zat tot deze zomer zowel op de stoel van de verhuurder (As-Siddieq) als huurder (de moskee), wat tot wrevel binnen de schoolleiding en het bestuur leidde. Critici vermoedden dat hij vooral de financile belangen van de moskee bewaakte.

In de rechtszaal zei Deghedy dat zijn dubbele petten nooit een probleem waren, omdat de weekendschool naadloos aansluit bij het streven van de As-Siddieqscholen om leerlingen te onderrichten in de islam.
*
Vertrek gelast*

Geschuif met de huuropbrengsten droeg bij aan de bestuurscrisis die in 2020 uitbrak, met de herbenoeming van een medestander van Deghedy als directe aanleiding. Dat laatste was de druppel. Na de Bibobprocedure, de AIVD-aandacht en zijn vermeende gebrekkige bestuurlijke kwaliteiten hadden twee collega-bestuurders er genoeg van.
Daarmee gaven ze achteraf de aanzet tot de aanwijzing waarmee minister Wiersma het vertrek heeft gelast van Deghedy, die volgens het ministerie heeft beloofd in mei 2023 op te stappen. Tot die tijd mag hij blijven zitten. Sinds deze zomer is hij bestuurder-af bij de Tahweedmoskee, waar hij nog wel over de vloer komt. De inhoud van het weekendonderwijs blijft ondertussen onduidelijk, de inzet van de Wet Bibob en de AIVD ten spijt.

“Het onderstreept de beperkte mogelijkheden om in te grijpen bij informeel onderwijs,” concludeert de Leidse onderzoeker Van Buuren. Vorige week kondigde minister Wiersma een wetsvoorstel aan dat de inspectie de bevoegdheid geeft ook op weekendscholen mee te kijken. Van Buuren: “De vraag is of die wet soelaas biedt. De inspectie zou in actie kunnen komen bij anti-integratief onderwijs. Maar wat dat dan behelst, daar is de minister nog niet uit.”

Een andere vraag is wat de inzet van de Wet Bibob tegen een islamitisch schoolbestuur betekent voor de toch al moeizame verhouding van burgemeester Halsema met de Amsterdamse moslimgemeenschap. Na de gebeurtenissen rond het Haga Lyceum, het teruggedraaide strafontslag van antiradicaliseringsambtenaar Saadia Ait-Taleb en de door moskeen geweigerde steunbetuiging aan de lhbtq-gemeenschap, kan het de relatie verder belasten.
*
De roerige geschiedenis van As-Siddieq en El Tawheed*

De eerste As-Siddieqschool, in De Baarsjes, opent in 1989 haar deuren op initiatief van Mahmoud el Shershaby (1957). De Egyptenaar belandde na een afgebroken studie in Amsterdam, waar hij vanaf zijn 19de met zijn oudere broer in de Ferdinand Bolstraat grillroom Shalom heeft. Tot 2014, als ze de zaak verkopen, wordt daar volgens Shershaby ‘de beste shoarma van Nederland’ verkocht. “Andr Hazes kwam vaak langs.”

Eind jaren 80 slaat Shershaby een nieuw pad in, als imam in de door hem met geld uit Saoedi-Arabi gestichte Tawheedmoskee in West. Daar groeit hij uit tot een van de eerste salafistische geestelijke leiders in Nederland. Hij is tevens voorzitter van het As-Siddieqbestuur.

In 1999 waarschuwen oud-docenten dat het bestuur leraren en kinderen geestelijk onderdrukt en vrouwen en Joden discrimineert. In 2002 ligt Shershaby weer onder vuur, door geluidsopnamen waarop een prediker in de Tawheedmoskee Allah aanroept om af te rekenen met de vijanden van de islam: “Maak van hun leven een ondraaglijke hel.”

Kamerleden en het Amsterdamse stadhuis manen de As-Siddieqscholen de banden met Shershaby en diens moskee te verbreken. De druk zwelt aan wanneer blijkt dat de boekwinkel in het moskeegebouw homovijandige lectuur verkoopt en dat Mohammed B. – de moordenaar van Theo van Gogh – en andere leden van de Hofstadgroep er over de vloer kwamen. PvdA-Kamerlid Jeroen Dijsselbloem waarschuwt in 2005 dat de AIVD de schoolbestuurders in de gaten houdt.

Shershaby wijkt niet, wat tot een wetswijziging leidt om scholen die niet bijdragen aan integratie en sociale cohesie te kunnen sluiten. Dan duurt het nog tot 2009 voordat Shershaby opstapt als As-Siddieqbestuurder, nadat de gemeente en het Rijk dreigen de financiering te staken.

Als in 2012 de ook uit Egypte afkomstige Samy Deghedy aantreedt als zijn opvolger, kraait daar geen haan naar, hoewel daarmee de band met de moskee in ere wordt hersteld: Deghedy – getrouwd met een nicht van Shershaby – was tot juli van dit jaar ook bestuurder en imam van El Tawheed.

*Reacties*

Samy Deghedy wil niet reageren op vragen van _Het Parool_, de AIVD geeft evenmin commentaar. De gemeente Amsterdam bevestigt dat na een subsidieaanvraag in 2018 een Bibobprocedure naar het As-Siddieqbestuur is gestart en doet verder geen mededelingen.


Imam Mahmoud el Shershaby zegt dat er ‘geen enkele aanleiding is’ voor de AIVD en de gemeente voor onderzoek naar de door hem opgerichte Tawheedmoskee en As-Siddieqscholen. “Eigenlijk zouden ze ons moeten bedanken omdat we zo goed bezig zijn. We leren om goede mensen te zijn, geen slechte dingen te doen en de maatschappij te respecteren.”


Zorgen van de AIVD en NCTV, die eind 2019 waarschuwde voor jihadistische geluiden in zijn moskee, veegt hij van tafel. “Daar is niks van waar.”


De weekendschool ‘helpt de kinderen zich goed te gedragen’. “We leren ze goed te zijn voor hun ouders, hun buren. Niet liegen, niet stelen, niet vreemdgaan.” Hij ontkent dat de moskee dubieus lesmateriaal gebruikt. “Waar is het bewijs? Ik heb dat niet gezien, het is er niet.”


https://www.parool.nl/amsterdam/hoe-...erf~b65765db3/

----------


## Oiseau

Op papier is grondwet en mensenrecht een prachtig iets maar in de realiteit heerst angst dat de grondwet leidend zou zijn voor alle zielen onder dezelfde hemel en je hebt altijd mensen nodig die onderdrukt moeten worden .. Want stel je maar dat de koning/koningin van NL een Moslim(a) zou zijn?!

Vrijheid bestaat niet en daarom de AIVD's van deze wereld overuren maken.

----------


## Revisor

*Interview*

*Kabinet wil extra toezicht op weekendscholen: Optreden tegen homodiscriminatie en Holocaustontkenning*

Het kabinet maakte vrijdag bekend de greep op informeel onderwijs te willen verstevigen. Volgens minister Dennis Wiersma (Primair en Voortgezet Onderwijs) vormt gebrek aan toezicht op bijvoorbeeld weekendscholen een bedreiging voor de samenleving en de democratische rechtsstaat. 

*Mark Misrus* 18 november 2022, 13:36

 Dennis Wiersma, minister voor Primair en Voortgezet Onderwijs (VVD).Beeld Freek van den Bergh / de Volkskrant

Weekendscholen die kinderen inprenten dat homos gestenigd mogen worden, dat je als vrouw geen bankrekening kunt openen of dat de Holocaust niet heeft plaatsgevonden. De onmacht droop ervanaf wanneer de politiek de afgelopen jaren debatteerde over onderwijs dat ingaat tegen de democratie, de integratie en de rechtsstaat. 

Het aanpassen van de wet, zoals minister Wiersma (VVD) de Tweede Kamer vrijdag voorstelt, moet de Onderwijsinspectie mogelijkheden geven om signaal gestuurd toezicht te houden en eventueel een onderzoek op deze scholen in te stellen.

*Op hoeveel scholen in Nederland krijgen kinderen te horen dat je homos mag discrimineren en dat de Holocaust nooit heeft plaatsgevonden?*

Wiersma: Het probleem is dat we dat niet precies weten. Daarvoor is eerst beter zicht nodig op wat daar gebeurt. Hij kan daarom ook niet zeggen wat er is gebeurd met de vijftig onderwijsplekken die salafistisch zijn of daar sterk door zijn benvloed, zoals _NRC_ en _Nieuwsuur_ in 2019 berichtten.

Het lastige is dat dit niet automatisch scholen zijn: gebouwen met een dak erop. Het zijn vaak bewegingen die soms bij jongeren iets in het hoofd proberen te planten wat tegengesteld is aan wat wij met elkaar vinden. Er zijn ook in ons parlement partijen die zeggen dat Nederland een soort totalitaire dictatuur is, dat we worden geregeerd door reptielen. Zulk gedachtengoed zweeft rond in de samenleving en kan daarmee ook kinderen bereiken. Het gaat dus zeker niet alleen om de radicale islam.

*Waarom bestaat er eigenlijk informeel onderwijs naast het reguliere onderwijs?*

Omdat het een heel goede aanvulling kan zijn op de ontwikkeling van kinderen en op ons eigen onderwijs. Denk bijvoorbeeld aan iemand die een taal leert om met zijn opa en oma te kunnen praten. Daar is niets mis mee. 
Maar er is ook een kleine kern met radicalere vormen van informele scholing. Die probeert kinderen in het weekend het tegenovergestelde bij te brengen van wat ze doordeweeks leren. Dan leer je dat je verliefd mag worden op wie je wilt, maar in het weekend krijg je te horen dat homos van het dak gegooid moeten worden. Daar willen we tegen optreden.

*Er wordt al over radicale scholen gesproken sinds de aanslagen op 9/11. Waarom lukt het maar niet om zulke scholen aan te pakken?*

In de politiek is al jaren een grote zoektocht gaande: hoe gaan wij om met radicalere stromingen die een gevaar vormen voor onze democratische rechtsstaat? Op scholen die door de overheid worden bekostigd, komt de Onderwijsinspectie binnen. Die scholen worden geacht kinderen alles te leren wat bij Nederland hoort, wat normen en waarden zijn. Daar kunnen we ingrijpen als het niet goed gaat.

Bij informele scholen is dat toezicht er niet, omdat ze geen geld krijgen van de overheid. Daarbij is niet precies vastgesteld waar op zulke scholen de grens ligt tussen wat wel en niet kan. En de derde belemmering: ik kan er nu niets tegen doen.

*U hebt de landsadvocaat om advies gevraagd over hoe je moet definiren wat problematisch gedrag is op zon school. Waarom was dat nodig?*

Die plekken waar we zorgen over hebben, zijn nu nog ongrijpbaar. Als we die grijpbaar willen maken, zullen we dat juridisch stevig moeten onderbouwen. Je wil niet dat je ergens onderzoek doet, en vervolgens bot vangt voor de rechter omdat de juridische basis niet klopt.

*Heeft de Onderwijsinspectie de medewerking van scholen nodig als daar iets mis is?*

Ik geloof dat wij in staat zijn om daar afspraken over te maken, dat zijn we aan onze stand verplicht. Dan is het natuurlijk nog steeds moeilijk om daadwerkelijk goed onderzoek te kunnen doen. Kijk, we kunnen ook zeggen: we doen het helemaal niet, we laten het lekker zitten. Maar daarvoor ben ik geen minister geworden. En daarvoor vind ik de bedreigingen van onze rechtsstaat ook echt te groot.

*Komt u zelf weleens op het informele onderwijs?*

Ik kom weleens op islamitische scholen waar soms na schooltijd nog taalles of Koranles wordt gegeven. Of op christelijke scholen waar ze op zaterdag Bijbelles geven. 
*
Maar daar gaat dan ook alles goed.*

Ja, dat neem ik aan. Op de plekken waar kinderen worden gendoctrineerd, kom ik niet. Ze nodigen me natuurlijk ook niet uit: kom eens kijken hoe wij hier een deel van de werkelijkheid verdraaien. 
*
Wat zou er gebeuren als u zichzelf uitnodigt?*

Dat is wat we hiermee doen. Wij willen die kleine kern isoleren, en tegelijk samenwerken met de rest van het onderwijs die wel aan onze kant staat. Door dat nieuws uit 2019 kregen de islamitische gemeenschappen het gevoel dat ze allemaal bij zon geradicaliseerde stroming zouden horen, wat natuurlijk voor het overgrote deel van de mensen niet geldt. Die mensen moeten we beschermen. En helpen een vuist te maken tegen die kleine kern die heel andere plannen heeft met onze rechtsstaat.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...ning~bc57452a/


Hoe komen ze eraan dat de kinderen geleerd wordt dat de holocaust niet plaats heeft gevonden en dat je homo's mag discrimineren?

Als je n school weet die dat doet en je vindt dat ze strafrechtelijk vervolgd kunnen worden dan waarom doet de Nederlandse overheid dat niet. Waarom met kwaadaardige insinuaties komen die de hele islamitische gemeenschap en weekendscholen zwart maken?

----------


## Revisor

*De Onderwijsinspectie heeft niets te zoeken bij Bijbelstudie of Koranles*

Informele scholen




_Dit is het dagelijkse commentaar van NRC. Het bevat meningen, interpretaties en keuzes. Ze worden geschreven door een groep redacteuren, geselecteerd door de hoofdredacteur. In de commentaren laat NRC zien waar het voor staat. Commentaren bieden de lezer een handvat, een invalshoek, het is eerste hulp bij het nieuws van de dag._

Wat kinderen doordeweeks op school, tijdens de verplichte burgerschapsles leren, wordt op zaterdag of zondag, op Koranscholen en in Bijbelklasjes, weer tegengesproken. Op vrijdag horen leerlingen dat iedereen in Nederland gelijk is, en elkaars seksuele geaardheid respecteert, en in het weekend dat homoseksualiteit een duivelse dwaling is en dat vrouwen er zijn om hun man te dienen.

Die tegenstrijdige boodschappen wil minister Dennis Wiersma (VVD, Onderwijs) minimaliseren. Hij schreef vrijdag aan de Tweede Kamer dat de Inspectie van het Onderwijs straks ook moet toezien op lessen gegeven buten het onderwijs. Het zou betekenen dat tienduizenden organisaties  Koranscholen, Bijbelklasjes, culturele verenigingen  na een signaal over een misstand opeens inspecteurs van het onderwijs over de vloer kunnen krijgen. Onduidelijk is wt de minister precies verstaat onder ondemocratische les.

Inlichtingendienst AIVD heeft daar wel een mening over: die waarschuwde in 2019 voor het naschoolse islamitische onderwijs, waar steeds meer onverdraagzame en anti-democratische boodschappen worden verkondigd. Op de lange termijn kan dit de sociale cohesie onder druk zetten en daarmee de democratische rechtsorde ondergraven, meldde de dienst in haar jaarverslag.

En goed antwoord op die ontwikkeling is dus burgerschapsles, dat al vijf jaar wordt gegeven op het mbo, en vorig jaar ook op basisscholen en middelbare scholen verplicht werd. Leerlingen leren er nadenken over de democratie en de inherente gelijkheid, vrijheden, verdraagzaamheid, rechten en plichten. Scholen nemen die nieuwe taak serieus, omdat zij ook zien dat veel onderwerpen in de klas  van seksuele orintatie tot vaccinaties  soms tot heftige discussies leiden. Ontwikkelingen als polarisatie en radicalisering onderstrepen het belang van het bijbrengen van deze vaardigheden, schrijft de VO-raad, het bestuursorgaan van middelbare scholen over zogeheten burgerschapsvaardigheden. 

De inspectie krijgt steeds meer taken toebedeeld. Ze houdt wettelijk toezicht op didactiek en resultaten op scholen. Maar de inspectie moet k sneller ingrijpen als scholen ondemocratische lessen geven of vrouwen en homoseksuelen discrimineren, adviseerde de Onderwijsraad vorig jaar aan de minister. Want de grondwettelijke vrijheid van onderwijs is een groot goed, maar hij moet juist daarom ook worden begrensd, vindt de Raad. Alle scholen, ook reformatorische en islamitische, moeten volgens de Onderwijsraad kinderen onderwijzen dat man en vrouw gelijk zijn, dat homoseksualiteit geaccepteerd is en dat het kind in zijn leven eigenzinnige keuzes mag maken. De inspectie moet niet te terughoudend zijn bij het bezoek aan scholen en alle lesstof bekijken.

Het zijn begrijpelijke pogingen van de overheid om enig grip te krijgen op de stof die kinderen in een steeds diversere en gepolariseerde samenleving aangeboden krijgen. Of die informatie in elk geval te leren wegen. Kinderen en zeker tieners kijken niet meer vooral naar de NOS.

Maar het gaat te ver om de Inspectie af te sturen op buitenschoolse lessen, in de vrije tijd van kinderen. Die lessen worden niet betaald door de overheid en die moet zich er ook buiten houden, tenzij er strafbare dingen gebeuren. De Inspectie daarop afsturen druist in tegen het grondwettelijke recht op vrijheid van religie en levensovertuiging.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/11/24...anles-a4149279

----------


## Revisor

*EVRM (Europees verdrag tot de bescherming van de rechten van de mens en de fundamentele vrijheden.)*

*Art. 9*
Vrijheid van gedachte, geweten en godsdienst
Eenieder heeft recht op vrijheid van gedachte, geweten en godsdienst; dit recht omvat tevens de vrijheid om van godsdienst of overtuiging te veranderen, alsmede de vrijheid hetzij alleen, hetzij met anderen, zowel in het openbaar als in zijn particuliere leven zijn godsdienst of overtuiging te belijden door de eredienst, door het onderwijzen ervan, door de practische toepassing ervan en het onderhouden van de geboden en voorschriften.

De vrijheid van godsdienst of overtuiging te belijden kan aan geen andere beperkingen zijn onderworpen dan die welke bij de wet zijn voorzien, en die in een democratische samenleving nodig zijn voor de openbare orde, gezondheid of zedelijkheid of de bescherming van de rechten en vrijheden van anderen

*Universele Verklaring van de Rechten van de Mens*

*Art. 18.*
Een ieder heeft het recht op vrijheid van gedachte, van geweten en van godsdienst; dit recht sluit de vrijheid in van godsdienst of van overtuiging te veranderen, alsmede de vrijheid, zijn godsdienst of zijn overtuiging te belijden, alleen of gemeenschappelijk, zowel in het openbaar als in eigen kring, door middel van onderwijs, praktijk, eredienst en ritus.


*Art. 26.*Een ieder heeft recht op opvoeding. De opvoeding moet kosteloos zijn, tenminste wat het lager en het fundamenteel onderwijs betreft. Het lager onderwijs is verplicht. Het technisch en beroepsonderwijs moet veralgemeend worden, de toegang tot de hogere studin moet in volledige gelijkheid mogelijk zijn voor allen in verhouding tot hun verdienste.

De opvoeding moet gericht zijn op de volledige ontplooiing van de menselijke persoonlijkheid en op de versterking van de eerbied voor de rechten van de mens en voor de fundamentele vrijheden. Zij moet het begrip, de verdraagzaamheid en de vriendschap onder alle volken en onder alle ras- of godsdienstgroepen bevorderen en de uitbreiding van het werk der Verenigde Naties voor het handhaven van de vrede in de hand werken.

De ouders hebben, bij voorrang, het recht de aard van de aan hun kinderen te geven opvoeding te kiezen.


*Internationaal Verdrag inzake Economische, Sociale en Culturele Rechten.*

*Artikel 13 lid 3 en 4*
3. De Staten die partij zijn bij dit Verdrag verbinden zich de vrijheid te eerbiedigen van ouders of wettige voogden om voor hun kinderen of pupillen andere dan door de overheid opgerichte scholen te kiezen, die beantwoorden aan de door de Staat vast te stellen of goed te keuren minimumonderwijsnormen en hun godsdienstige en zedelijke opvoeding te verzekeren overeenkomstig hun eigen overtuiging.

4. Geen onderdeel van dit artikel mag zodanig worden uitgelegd dat het de vrijheid aantast van individuele personen of rechtspersonen inrichtingen voor onderwijs op te richten en daaraan leiding te geven, met inachtneming evenwel van de in het eerste lid van dit artikel neergelegde beginselen en van de voorwaarde dat het aan deze inrichtingen gegeven onderwijs beantwoordt aan door de Staat vastgestelde minimumnormen.


*Internationaal Verdrag inzake Burgerrechten en Politieke Rechten*

*Artikel 27*
In Staten waar zich etnische, godsdienstige of linguistische minderheden bevinden, mag aan personen die tot die minderheden behoren niet het recht worden ontzegd, in gemeenschap met de andere leden van hun groep, hun eigen cultuur te beleven, hun eigen godsdienst te belijden en in de praktijk toe te passen, of zich van hun eigen taal te bedienen.


*Verdrag inzake de Rechten van het Kind*

*Artikel 14. lid 1 en 2:*
1. De Staten die partij zijn, eerbiedigen het recht van het kind op vrijheid van gedachte, geweten en godsdienst.

2. De Staten die partij zijn, eerbiedigen de rechten en plichten van de ouders en, indien van toepassing, van de wettige voogden, om het kind te leiden in de uitoefening van dit recht op een wijze die verenigbaar is met de zich ontwikkelende vermogens van het kind.


*Artikel 18.*
1. De Staten die partij zijn, doen alles wat in hun vermogen ligt om de erkenning te verzekeren van het beginsel dat beide ouders de gezamenlijke verantwoordelijkheid dragen voor de opvoeding en de ontwikkeling van het kind. Ouders of, al naargelang het geval, wettige voogden, hebben de eerste verantwoordelijkheid voor de opvoeding en de ontwikkeling van het kind. Het belang van het kind is hun allereerste zorg.

2. Om de toepassing van de in dit Verdrag genoemde rechten te waarborgen en te bevorderen, verlenen de Staten die partij zijn, passende bijstand aan ouders en wettige voogden bij de uitoefening van hun verantwoordelijkheden die de opvoeding van het kind betreffen, en waarborgen zij de ontwikkeling van instellingen, voorzieningen en diensten voor kinderzorg.

3. De Staten die partij zijn, nemen alle nodige passende maatregelen om te waarborgen dat kinderen van werkende ouders recht hebben op gebruikmaking van diensten en voorzieningen voor kinderzorg waarvoor zij in aanmerking komen.


*Artikel 30*.
In de Staten waarin etnische of godsdienstige minderheden, taalminderheden of personen behorend tot de oorspronkelijke bevolking voorkomen, wordt het kind dat daartoe behoort niet het recht ontzegd te zamen met andere leden van zijn groep zijn cultuur te beleven, zijn eigen godsdienst te belijden en daarnaar te leven, of zich van zijn eigen taal te bedienen.

----------


## Oiseau

Ik wist niet dat Taliban zo snel zich kon infiltreren in de politiek van het vrije NL?

----------


## Revisor

*Verdachtmaking koranscholen past in lange anti-islamtrend van de overheid

Informele scholen* Laat de overheid eerst haar zaken op orde stellen voordat zij informele islamitische scholen beschuldigt, meent Maurits Berger.

*Maurits Berger* is hoogleraar islam en het Westen aan de Universiteit Leiden.

Het Cornelius Haga Lyceum is beklad met graffititeksten. Foto Evert Elzinga / ANP

Je kunt er inmiddels de klok op gelijk zetten: ieder jaar heeft de overheid weer een nieuw islam-doelwit in het vizier, en wordt luidkeels geroepen dat het aangepakt zal worden. Als we even teruggaan in de tijd: de NCTV kwam in 2021 met een rapport over islamitische radicalisering onder Turkse Nederlanders, een parlementaire commissie deed in 2020 onderzoek naar moskeen die buitenlandse gelden ontvangen, het Haga Lyceum werd in 2019 in staat van beschuldiging gesteld. Zo kunnen we doorgaan. En dat staat nog los van de ophef veroorzaakt door de onderzoeksrapporten en krantenartikelen over salafisme die jaarlijks uitkomen. En nu is het de beurt aan de informele islamitische weekendscholen. Als het aan minister Dennis Wiersma (Onderwijs, VVD) ligt mag de Onderwijsinspectie voortaan ook bij koranscholen op bezoek.

Een kenmerk van deze waarschuwende uitspraken is dat ze niet controleerbaar zijn. Dat is niet zo verwonderlijk, want het komt uit de koker van de geheime diensten, en die geven geen inzage in hun bronnen. Dat vereist dus vertrouwen van de burger in de kwaliteit van hun werk. Bij mij is dat vertrouwen inmiddels danig aan het wankelen geraakt. Daarvoor moeten we terug in de tijd naar, ja, weer die islamitische scholen.

In 1998 waarschuwde de voorloper van de AIVD, de BVD, in haar rapport _De politieke islam in Nederland_ voor islamitische basisscholen die de leerlingen zou wapenen tegen bepaalde verleidingen van de westerse samenleving. Het was voor de Onderwijsinspectie aanleiding om een onderzoek in te stellen naar alle 28 islamitische basisscholen. De Inspectie kwam tot het oordeel dat de kwaliteit van het onderwijs van deze scholen in vergelijking met andere scholen niet slechter, en in sommige gevallen zelfs beter was.
*
Salafisme*

De BVD liet zich niet onbetuigd en kwam in 2002 met het rapport _De democratische rechtsorde en islamitisch onderwijs: buitenlandse inmenging en anti-integratieve tendensen_. Opnieuw ging de Onderwijsinspectie aan de slag, met wel twee onderzoeken. In de eerste concludeerde zij dat het godsdienstonderwijs op deze scholen niet anti-integratief was. Integendeel: Bijna alle islamitische scholen kiezen voor een open houding naar de Nederlandse samenleving en vervullen een positieve rol bij het bevorderen van de condities waaronder sociale cohesie tot stand kan komen. In haar tweede rapport van 2003 herhaalde de Onderwijsinspectie dat er op islamitische basisscholen geen sprake was van strijdigheid met de basiswaarden van de democratische rechtsstaat, maar zij had wel scherpe kritiek op de pedagogisch-didactische kwaliteit van veel godsdienstleerkrachten. 

Hoe had de BVD er zo naast kunnen zitten? Of wist zij van alles wat de Onderwijsinspectie niet heeft kunnen achterhalen?

In de daaropvolgende jaren publiceerden de AIVD en NCTV diverse malen rapporten waarin hun centrale zorg steeds weer uitging naar de radicale islam, dat later salafisme is gaan heten. Kenmerkend voor deze groep was hun onverdraagzame isolationisme, parallellisme en anti-integrisme die, aldus de standaardformulering, een dreiging voor de democratische rechtsorde vormen. 

In 2015 maakten de AIVD en NCTV een correctie in hun rapport _Salafisme in Nederland_: Het precieze aantal volgelingen [van salafisme] is niet vast te stellen [...]. Het zou mede hierom onwenselijk zijn om het gehele salafistische spectrum te brandmerken als een probleem. Toch bleven de salafisten een bron van zorg, want regelmatig werden beschuldigingen van salafisme geuit, zonder dat de overheid met bewijzen kwam (en, nogmaals, dat kan ook niet, vanwege de geheime bronnen).

Het gevolg van dit overheidsoptreden is echter wel dat een enkele beschuldiging al enorme gevolgen kan hebben. De docent van het Haga Lyceum die met naam en toenaam was aangewezen als salafistisch aanjager kan zijn verdere carrire wel vergeten, zonder dat de overheid enig bewijs heeft hoeven aandragen voor deze beschuldiging.
*
Toeslagenaffaire*

Tegenwoordig gebeuren de beschuldigingen ook in stilte. Het afgelopen jaar zijn steeds meer berichten binnengekomen van individuele moslims en moskeen die hun rekeningen zagen geblokkeerd, visa geweigerd, vergunningen afgewezen zonder opgave van redenen. Bij navraag bleken zij op een lijst te staan, maar niemand weet wie verantwoordelijk is voor die lijst. Het is moslims overkomen die ik ken, die gentegreerd en democratisch zijn, met gezinnen, en keurige banen bij universiteiten en overheden.

De overheid laat na uit te leggen wat die magische termen onverdraagzame isolationisme, parallellisme en anti-integrisme betekenen
Deze staat van dienst doet mij wantrouwig opkijken als de overheid nu opnieuw komt met een beschuldiging richting een islamitische instelling. Daarmee wil ik niet zeggen dat die beschuldiging onwaar zou zijn. Maar de overheid laat ons niet weten waar de aantijging op is gebaseerd, en in het verleden is zij regelmatig in het ongelijk gesteld.

En de overheid laat vervolgens ook na uit te leggen wat die magische termen onverdraagzame isolationisme, parallellisme en anti-integrisme betekenen. We kunnen diverse orthodoxe joodse en christelijke gemeenschappen aanwijzen die ook aan die omschrijving voldoen, en die ook weekendscholen hebben. Maar daar is blijkbaar geen aanleiding voor zorg, dus wat is nu precies anders aan de islamitische variant?

Laat de overheid eerst duidelijkheid scheppen voordat zij voor de zoveelste keer luid van de daken schreeuwt dat zij weer salafisten op de korrel heeft. Met de Toeslagenaffaire in het achterhoofd lijkt iets meer bezinning zeker op zijn plaats.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/11/25...rheid-a4149450

----------


## Revisor

Wat is het gevolg van al deze pesterijen en frustreren? Dat is al in 2016 opgemerkt:



*'Islamitische scholen komen niet van de grond'*

In Dordrecht is wel een islamitische school: het Ikra.Beeld archieffoto AD/Rinie Boon

Islamitische schoolbesturen doen verwoede pogingen om meer middelbare scholen te stichten. De afgelopen jaren dienden ze zo'n dertig aanvragen in; twee zijn gehonoreerd. De Islamitische Schoolbesturen Organisatie (ISBO) stelt in het AD dat de vrijheid van onderwijs in het geding is.

5 maart 2016, 08:51

De krant vroeg de aanvragen voor nieuwe scholen op bij de Dienst Uitvoering Onderwijs (DUO). Daaruit blijkt dat verschillende schoolbesturen de afgelopen jaren tientallen pogingen hebben gedaan, maar dat die vrijwel allemaal strandden.

In Den Haag zijn acht aanvragen gedaan die allemaal werden afgekeurd. Zeven aanvragen werden gedaan in Amsterdam: eentje kreeg groen licht maar die heeft nog steeds geen gebouw gevonden. In Rotterdam zijn acht aanvragen afgewezen. In Utrecht is acht keer aangevraagd, maar alleen een school met een gemengde grondslag had succes.

Terwijl het aantal islamitische basisscholen in Nederland in rap tempo toeneemt (het zijn er nu 50), is er nog nauwelijks een islamitische middelbare school te vinden. Dat moet veranderen, vindt het ISBO, want zo krijgen islamitische middelbare scholen geen eerlijke kans.


https://www.trouw.nl/nieuws/islamitische-scholen-komen-niet-van-de-grond~b8cf76f2/


Oprichting islamitische middelbare scholen wordt structureel tegengehouden door de overheid.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Ik denk, vind, dat Nederland een dictatuur is. Dat is sinds de tweede kamerverkiezingen van 2021 bij de kabinetsformatie maar weer eens gebleken. Sigrid Kaag schitterde daarbij in een absolute hoofdrol van de anti-democratische krachten. Ze heeft het mandaat van het electoraat met de nodige minachting gewetenloos in de prullenbak geworpen. Wat een paradox dat uitgerekend Kaag bij Democraten 66 zit. Van Mierlo zou zich omdraaien in zijn graf. En verder geloof ik dat de overheid liever geen islamitische scholen wil. Dat is onderhand wel duidelijk. Dus is de overheid daarmee ook anti-islam, maar ze zeggen dat alleen niet hardop. En daarbij zet diezelfde overheid zich zelfs af tegen partijen en personen die openlijk anti-islam zijn. De overheid is daarmee laf, achterbaks en bovenal onbetrouwbaar.

Zelf ben ik ook anti-islam, maar ik ben juist weer wl voorstander van de vorming van onderwijs voor moslims op basis van de islam. Ik steun volledig het openen van islamitsche basisscholen, voortgezet onderwijs en universiteiten. Verder mogen wat mij betreft moslims ook moskeen bouwen in Nederland. Dat alles verandert namelijk niets aan het gegeven dat ze er zijn. Het geloof zit namelijk tussen de oren en niet in een gebouw. Gebouwen denken niet en hebben geen ziel. Ik ben ook anti-christelijk, maar kerken vind ik als gebouw wel mooi, netals moskeen.



.

----------


## Revisor

*Minister Wiersma drukte plan aanpak weekendscholen door, tegen alle adviezen in

*Onderwijs Wiersma (VVD) kondigde vorige maand aan dat hij ‘informele’ scholen onder toezicht van de onderwijsinspectie wil stellen. Maar zijn eigen ambtenaren, de landsadvocaat en de inspectie zelf waren tegen.

*Andreas Kouwenhoven & Milena Holdert* 1 december 2022 om 17:00

Het onderkomen van Stichting Taubah in Veenendaal. Foto Bram Petraeus

Minister Dennis Wiersma (Onderwijs, VVD) negeerde adviezen van zijn ambtenaren bij zijn onlangs aangekondigde plannen om religieuze weekendscholen aan te pakken. Die wezen hem erop dat de voorstellen hoogstwaarschijnlijk onhaalbaar, onuitvoerbaar en ongrondwettelijk zijn. Toch zette Wiersma door.

Dat blijkt uit beleidsnota’s die zijn vrijgegeven door het ministerie van Onderwijs. Daarnaast blijkt hij uitspraken te hebben gedaan in de media over dit onderwerp die niet kloppen.

Wiersma kondigde vorige maand aan dat hij religieuze scholen onder toezicht van de onderwijsinspectie wil stellen. Als een van de redenen hiervoor noemde hij een onderzoek van tv-programma _Nieuwsuur_ en _NRC_ uit 2019. Daaruit bleek dat in Nederland zeker vijftig moskeescholen onder invloed staan van het salafisme, een fundamentalistische stroming binnen de islam. Op verschillende plekken leerden kinderen de Nederlandse ‘ongelovige’ samenleving af te wijzen en dat homoseksuelen de doodstraf verdienen. 

Minister Wiersma wil een nieuwe wet maken zodat de inspectie deze plekken kan controleren, zo maakte hij in november in een brief aan de Tweede Kamer bekend. Nu kan de inspectie alleen nog op reguliere scholen komen, die door de overheid worden betaald. 

Maar uit interne overheidsstukken blijkt dat Wiersma’s ambtenaren, die de brief moesten opstellen, grote vraagtekens plaatsen bij deze plannen. Het betekent in essentie namelijk dat Wiersma wil bepalen „hoe ouders hun kinderen opvoeden”. En dat is in strijd met verschillende grondrechten, zoals de vrijheid van meningsuiting. 
*
Eerst onderzoek*

De onderwijsinspectie voelde er zelf ook niets voor. Volgens de landsadvocaat zou het voorstel er bovendien niet toe leiden dat er eerder kan worden ingegrepen. Het Openbaar Ministerie kan namelijk al optreden als er sprake is van aanzetten tot geweld of haat. Stuur je onderwijsinspecteurs naar dit soort weekendscholen, dan blijft men gebonden aan de „strikte grenzen” van vrijheid van meningsuiting en godsdienstvrijheid. Het advies van de ambtenaren en de landsadvocaat luidde: laat eerst onderzoek doen. Is Wiersma’s plan berhaupt wel haalbaar?

Maar Wiersma wil geen onderzoek. Hij wil zijn plan doorzetten. Op de adviezen van zijn ambtenaren schrijft hij twee keer met blauwe pen in de kantlijn: „geen onderzoek, maar besluit”. In de brief aan de Tweede Kamer mag niet komen te staan dat eerst nog bekeken moet worden of zijn idee wel uitvoerbaar is. Wiersma wil de plannen presenteren als „maatregelen die er zeker komen”.

En hij heeft nog meer ideen. Er moet een meldpunt komen om docenten van weekendscholen aan te geven als zij tegen de ‘integratie’ of ‘democratie’ ingaan. Een meldplicht moet ervoor zorgen dat die meldingen ook echt gedaan worden. Ten slotte wil Wiersma nog een verbod op ‘antidemocratische’ lesboeken.

Het moet allemaal „als definitieve maatregelen” in de Kamerbrief worden opgeschreven, zodat het voor de lezer duidelijk zou zijn dat ze „echt gingen gebeuren”. 

Lees hier de vrijgegeven stukken

----------


## Revisor

*Principile bezwaren*

De ambtenaren doen wat Wiersma wil, maar eerst moet de brief nog langs andere betrokken ministeries. En als die hem lezen, ontstaat er flinke discussie. Zowel het ministerie van Sociale Zaken als het ministerie van Binnenlandse Zaken zetten de hakken in het zand. Ze hebben principile bezwaren tegen de plannen.

Het ministerie van Sociale Zaken bekritiseert het meldpunt dat Wiersma „zonder wettelijk kader en zonder duidelijke definities” wil inrichten. Een meldplicht zou de „vertrouwensband tussen leerling en docent in het geding” brengen, zo schrijven ambtenaren. En het idee om antidemocratische lesboeken te verbieden is strijdig met de vrijheid van drukpers. Zo’n verbod zou volgens het ministerie van Binnenlandse Zaken „onuitvoerbaar” zijn, onder andere omdat „antidemocratisch” een „uiterst vaag begrip is”.

Wiersma’s ambtenaren hadden hem hier al voor gewaarschuwd. Ze schrijven: „Eerder adviseerden wij u de maatregelen vooralsnog alleen te onderzoeken. U heeft de keuze gemaakt om de maatregelen direct als besluit te willen presenteren.”

Als compromis zwakt Wiersma het plan voor een meldplicht af en wordt de toon van de brief iets genuanceerd, maar de rest van zijn plannen zet hij onverminderd door. De brief gaat op 18 november naar de Tweede Kamer. Daarin belooft Wiersma dat de nieuwe wetgeving nog deze kabinetsperiode in werking treedt. Het meldpunt is zelfs al opgericht: ouders en leerlingen van weekenscholen kunnen nu op een overheidswebsite hun docent aangeven als hij „antidemocratisch te werk gaat”. Als voorbeeld hiervan noemt de website een docent die zegt dat je niet moet gaan stemmen of „dat man en vrouw niet gelijk zijn”.
*
Rondgang langs media*

Daarna volgt een ronde langs verschillende media: NOS, _de Volkskrant_ en WNL. Daar laat Wiersma zich in scherpe bewoordingen uit over met name het islamitisch informele onderwijs. Kinderen zouden doordeweeks op school leren „dat je verliefd mag worden op wie je wil, maar in het weekend dat je een homoseksueel van een flatgebouw zou moeten gooien”. Deze anekdote is echter afkomstig uit een publicatie van _de Volkskrant_ uit 2004, die niet over kinderlessen ging, maar over een boek voor volwassenen in een Amsterdamse moskee. Haalde Wiersma voorbeelden door elkaar? Zijn woordvoerder geeft geen antwoord op de vraag waar hij dit voorbeeld vandaan haalde.

In een interview met _de Volkskrant_ vorige maand wordt Wiersma gevraagd wat er is gebeurd met de vijftig salafistische onderwijsinstellingen waarover _Nieuwsuur_ en _NRC_ in 2019 berichtten. Hij kan er geen antwoord op geven. „Het lastige is”, zegt hij, dat dit niet allemaal „gebouwen met een dak erop” zijn. Komt de minister eigenlijk zlf weleens op informele scholen, vraagt _de Volkskrant_. Wiersma antwoordt bevestigend: „Ik kom weleens op islamitische scholen waar soms na schooltijd nog taalles of koranles wordt gegeven.” _De Volkskrant_: „Maar daar gaat dan ook alles goed.” Wiersma: „Ja, dat neem ik aan. Op plekken waar kinderen worden gendoctrineerd, kom ik niet.”

Maar als _NRC_ en _Nieuwsuur_ navragen welke scholen dit zijn, blijkt Wiersma er zelf helemaal niet te zijn geweest. Zijn woordvoerder laat weten dat Wiersma in het interview in de „ik-vorm” sprak, waar „wij” „preciezer was geweest”. Wiersma zou bedoeld hebben dat zijn ambtenaren weleens op gewone scholen komen, die „waarschijnlijk” ook „banden” hebben met het informele onderwijs.

Over het negeren van de ambtelijke kritiek op zijn voorstellen, laat de minister weten dat hij een „stevige aanpak” nastreeft. „Adviezen hierover weeg ik altijd mee. Uiteindelijk is het aan mij als bestuurder om uit te voeren wat wij in het coalitieakkoord hebben afgesproken: sneller ingrijpen bij informele onderwijsinstellingen en hun vertegenwoordigers die anti-integratief, antidemocratisch of antirechtsstatelijk opereren.” Het extra toezicht moet volgens Wiersma „alleen gelden voor die kleine groep die bewust kinderen tegen onze samenleving opzet, binnen welke stroming dan ook. Ik heb voorbeelden genoemd die schetsen welke radicale ideen binnen diverse stromingen heersen en ons zorgen baren. Reden genoeg om hier strak toezicht op te organiseren.”
*
Notities minister
Met blauwe pen*

*In de beleidsnota’s die het ministerie van Onderwijs heeft vrijgegeven, worden over een periode van juli tot november 2022 plannen uitgewerkt voor het informele onderwijs.* Met een blauwe pen reageert minister Wiersma op de notities van zijn ambtenaren. Zo noemt hij voorgestelde maatregelen „te soft”. Een voorstel om nader te bekijken of zijn plannen haalbaar zijn, verwerpt Wiersma met de mededeling „geen onderzoek, maar besluit”. Bij een voorstel om het vergaande plan van een meldplicht te laten vervallen, schrijft de minister: „Nee”.





*‘Vrees te soft…’*






*‘Geen onderzoek maar besluit’*






*‘Nee.’


*https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/12/01...en-in-a4150152

----------


## mrz

In het weekeind geen journaal kijken en vleesindustrie reduceren. Gewoon hard zijn dus... ! 😀

----------


## mrz

Maar dat doen ze niet, omdat ze net als Rusland bang zijn voor Oekraine? Werkelijke probleem laten doorsudderen, en opwarming door vleesindustrie dan maar als surrogaat nemen? Wtf man, whatever!!!!! !!!!!

----------


## Revisor

*Grondwetsschending*

*Aangifte moslimorganisaties tegen Wiersma om schenden grondwet*

 Dennis Wiersma, minister voor Primair- en Voortgezet Onderwijs. Beeld ANP

Honderden moskeen en islamitische organisaties uit het hele land hebben aangifte gedaan tegen minister Dennis Wiersma (Onderwijs).

ANP 5 december 2022, 16:10

De Stichting Platform Islamitische Organisaties Rijnmond (SPIOR) stelt dat de minister volgens de moskeen bewust heeft gehandeld in strijd met de grondwet en zich onder meer schuldig heeft gemaakt aan discriminatie bij de uitoefening van zijn ambt, groepsbelediging en het aanzetten tot haat en discriminatie.

Bij de motivering van de aangifte verwijst SPIOR naar een aankondiging van Wiersma een maand geleden. De bewindsman zei toen dat het voor de Inspectie van het Onderwijs mogelijk moet worden om in te grijpen op weekendscholen als er signalen van misstanden zijn.

Als een van de redenen noemde Wiersma een onderzoek van Nieuwsuur en NRC uit 2019. Daaruit zou blijken dat zeker vijftig moskeescholen onder invloed staan van het salafisme, een fundamentalistische stroming binnen de islam. Op verschillende plekken zouden kinderen leren de Nederlandse ongelovige samenleving af te wijzen, en dat homoseksuelen de doodstraf verdienen. 
*
Ongrondwettelijk*

Een woordvoerder van SPIOR zegt dat Wiersma met zijn plan in strijd met de vrijheid van godsdienst, vrijheid van meningsuiting en vrijheid van vereniging handelt. Je kan niet met beleidsvoorstellen komen die haaks staan op de grondwet, zegt de woordvoerder.

Volgens de zegsman van SPIOR legt Wiersma willens en wetens negatieve adviezen over zijn plan naast zich neer. Vorige week meldde NRC dat de minister informele scholen onder toezicht van de onderwijsinspectie wil stellen, maar dat zijn eigen ambtenaren, de landsadvocaat en de inspectie zelf tegen waren. Die ambtenaren wezen Wiersma erop dat de voorstellen hoogstwaarschijnlijk onhaalbaar, onuitvoerbaar en ongrondwettelijk zijn, aldus NRC.

De ondertekenaars van de aangifte tegen Wiersma zijn bestuurders van moskeekoepels die tezamen meer dan tweehonderd moskeen en islamitische organisaties vertegenwoordigen, aldus SPIOR.


https://www.trouw.nl/binnenland/aang...dwet~b24f0a0d/

----------


## Revisor

*Er komt toch een derde islamitische middelbare school  in Utrecht*

Onderwijs Nederland telt al zon vijftig islamitische basisscholen. Er komt nu een derde middelbare school bij, na een eerdere afwijzing door minister Wiersma.

*Kasper van Laarhoven* 21 december 2022 om 18:33

Basisschool *Ibs Elif* in Amsterdam. Foto Simon Lenskens

Nederland krijgt een derde door de overheid bekostigde islamitische middelbare school. Een bezwaarcommissie van het ministerie van Onderwijs heeft de stichting Al Amana in het gelijk gesteld; minister Dennis Wiersma (Primair en Voortgezet Onderwijs, VVD) wees de vorig jaar ingediende aanvraag voor een mavo/havo/vwo-school in Utrecht eerder onterecht af. Al Amana, dat ook acht basisscholen heeft, zoekt nu in overleg met Utrecht een geschikt pand om in september 2023 of 2024 te beginnen.


De Onderwijsinspectie adviseerde in mei negatief over nagenoeg alle aanvragen voor nieuwe middelbare scholen  waaronder vijf islamitische  vanwege te onsamenhangende burgerschapsplannen. De initiatiefnemers reageerden verbolgen; de inspectie zou onduidelijke eisen stellen en meer verlangen dan van bestaande scholen, terwijl die ook worstelen met de nieuwe wetgeving. Die werd vorig jaar aangescherpt om de inspectie een manier te geven burgerschapsonderwijs te controleren.

Desgevraagd zegt Al Amana-directeur Karim Salihi niet goed te weten waarom zijn aanvraag in bezwaar wl positief beoordeeld is; hij hield naar eigen zeggen vast aan zijn eerdere burgerschapsplannen. Volgens de inspectie zorgde zijn toelichting tijdens de procedure voor voldoende vertrouwen in de invulling, samenhang en doelgerichtheid van zijn voorstel. Een islamitische initiatiefnemer in Schiedam hoort komende week of zijn bezwaar het ministerie ook op andere gedachten heeft gebracht. 
*
Haga Lyceum*

Hoewel de zon vijftig islamitische basisscholen het overwegend goed doen, komt het voortgezet islamitisch onderwijs al decennia moeilijk van de grond. Rotterdamse en Amsterdamse scholen gingen zon tien jaar geleden dicht na fraude en afnemende leerlingenaantallen. De Rotterdamse opvolger kampte in 2020 met een bestuurscrisis, het te weinig leerlingen tellende Amsterdamse Haga Lyceum draagt na een lange juridische strijd met de overheid (onder meer over burgerschap) inmiddels het predicaat zeer zwak.

In oktober onthulde _NRC_ dat ontslagen Haga-directeur Soner Atasoy vorig jaar een private islamitische middelbare in Den Haag begon, waarop minister Wiersma een wet aankondigde voor strengere controle van privscholen. Atasoy en anderen dienden eerder vergeefs aanvragen in voor een islamitische middelbare school in Utrecht.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/12/21...recht-a4152244

----------

